# Marc Jacobs Beauty



## vaisforluvrs (May 15, 2013)

Coming to Sephora and select Marc Jacobs stores on August 9th! Sign up for more info here: http://marcjacobsbeauty.com/.


----------



## brittbby (Jun 17, 2013)

These pictures have me drooling!!!!!!!!


----------



## katred (Jun 17, 2013)

I like the fact that they've not shied away from colour in this range- very true to the Marc Jacobs style. Apparently, the line is developed by Sephora (both Sephora and MJ are owned by LVMH), which makes me wonder how it will compare to the regular Sephora line. I have to say that I like the distinctive packaging.


----------



## brittbby (Jun 17, 2013)

katred said:


> I like the fact that they've not shied away from colour in this range- very true to the Marc Jacobs style. Apparently, the line is developed by Sephora (both Sephora and MJ are owned by LVMH), which makes me wonder how it will compare to the regular Sephora line. I have to say that I like the distinctive packaging.


 I agree! I read in an article that he didnt do "natural" colors because he thinks they are "lazy" lol! So true... Natural colors are definitely for my lazy days hahaha


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Jun 18, 2013)

So excited for this! The display looks so gorgeous!


----------



## brittbby (Jun 20, 2013)

Found some more pics on Instagram.... Drooooooool lol!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  That packaging is on point


----------



## brittbby (Jun 20, 2013)

And from what I can see in that foundation picture... It looks like they are going to have a good shade range. Some of those look super fair and I know girls struggle with finding foundations fair enough!


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Jun 20, 2013)

brittbby said:


> That packaging is on point


  	I wonder what those products are in the top pic?  That bright orange, whatever it is, has me excited!


----------



## brittbby (Jun 20, 2013)

RaizinnthaSun said:


> I wonder what those products are in the top pic?  That bright orange, whatever it is, has me excited!


  I believe they are Nail Polishes!


----------



## brittbby (Jun 20, 2013)

Can we just talk about that blush right there?!?  WOWZA! That's bright!


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jun 20, 2013)

I am so excited!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 20, 2013)

http://www.allurabeauty.com/2013/marc-jacobs-launches-makeup-line-at-sephora/

  	SOURCE : ALLURABEAUTY

  	More pictures


----------



## katred (Jun 20, 2013)

122 items! That was probably mentioned before, but it just sunk in. Talk about kicking the front door open. There are lots of lines that have come out recently that don't have anything like that number of pieces. I'm very curious to hear reviews of the quality, because the colours look amazing.


----------



## brittbby (Jun 20, 2013)

katred said:


> 122 items! That was probably mentioned before, but it just sunk in. Talk about kicking the front door open. There are lots of lines that have come out recently that don't have anything like that number of pieces. I'm very curious to hear reviews of the quality, because the colours look amazing.


  Me too!! I'm really hoping its good quality because I heard the price point is going to be up there!


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jun 21, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> http://www.allurabeauty.com/2013/marc-jacobs-launches-makeup-line-at-sephora/
> 
> SOURCE : ALLURABEAUTY
> 
> More pictures








OMG lippies COME.TO.MAMA. I know y'all saw that purple one in the back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cannot wait!


----------



## katred (Jun 21, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> OMG lippies COME.TO.MAMA. I know y'all saw that purple one in the back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Damn right! It's actually really nice to see a higher end brand doing purples, because it's something they always seem to shy away from. YSL and Mac have them, but even very colourful brands like MUFE are pretty limited in their purple offering.


----------



## brittbby (Jun 21, 2013)

katred said:


> Damn right! It's actually really nice to see a higher end brand doing purples, because it's something they always seem to shy away from. YSL and Mac have them, but even very colourful brands like MUFE are pretty limited in their purple offering.


  Oooohh but MUFE does have my favorite purple lippie! Purple addict for sure!


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jun 21, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> OMG lippies COME.TO.MAMA. I know y'all saw that purple one in the back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm excited about this, even though I'd have to get a CP to get my hands on the items. I'm interested in the blushes, as well as the lipsticks (nudes), nail polish, foundation and concealer. There seem to be some pretty light shades, so maybe they have something that matches my skintone.
  	Oh, and looks like there will be brushes so I'm looking forward to those too.
  	Do we know anything about the prices?


----------



## brittbby (Jun 21, 2013)

"$24 for lip balm to $59 for a seven color eye shadow palette" is what I've seen so far!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 21, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> OMG lippies COME.TO.MAMA. I know y'all saw that purple one in the back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yes I see the purple one in the back
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, colours look vibrant ! I don't know if we'll get Marc Jacobs here, maybe at the main Sephora store.


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 21, 2013)

brittbby said:


> "$24 for lip balm to $59 for a seven color eye shadow palette" is what I've seen so far!


  	Thanks!


----------



## brittbby (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## brittbby (Jul 8, 2013)

Found these on I Instagram! I am sooooo excited! I hope VIBs get early access


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!


brittbby said:


>


----------



## brittbby (Jul 9, 2013)

Last one I found! These show the brushes and that foundation range looks pretty impressive so far.


----------



## brittbby (Jul 9, 2013)

That silver polish looks amazing!!


----------



## brittbby (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry I keep posting guys! I found more info from dresstokillmagazine.com:  Marc Jacobs is far from just being content with a few simple glosses and nail polishes; the line consists of 16 different shades of foundation alone! The products all seem to go above and beyond the generic since they use specific technologies such as the gel formula of their foundation, Genius Gel (58$), with extracts of coconut that hydrates the skin and has anti-aging properties. Other promising products include: a brightening anti-dark circle concealer Remedy (47$), in 7 different shades, as well as a mascara that really curls those lashes! There are also some beautiful shades of lipstick that are of a highly pigmented gel formula and a black nail polish that will without a doubt be the the talk of the town, BLACQUER (22$). There are 22 different shades of nail polish that have an ultra-shiny finish, as well as plenty of blushes and eye-shadows to add to your makeup collection.  I am getting so excited for this foundation! #foundationjunkie


----------



## brittbby (Jul 9, 2013)

http://dresstokillmagazine.com/marc-jacobs-beauty/  Here's the link! It has close ups and prices!!!


----------



## brittbby (Jul 9, 2013)

A concealer for $47!!?!?.... Broke.


----------



## Miz Pina (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm very interested in the "ultra-shiny" lacquers (especially the shiny top coat) but at that price I kind of hope I don't like them. Also curious to find out how much product is in the bottle.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jul 10, 2013)

brittbby said:


> A concealer for $47!!?!?.... Broke.








The should make a "Marc Jacobs Beauty at my wallet" emoticon.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jul 10, 2013)

These prices! I guess these will be super good quality! I will have to ease into this collection. The most expensive makeup I have is MAC and that's not even high-end.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	But my Specktrettes who love purple lippies will love this one!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The $36 not so much.






	ETA: Credit to
http://dresstokillmagazine.com/marc-jacobs-beauty/


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 10, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> http://dresstokillmagazine.com/marc-jacobs-beauty/


  	Thanks for sharing, beautiful purple colour ! Well, 36 $ would probably mean 33 € here, but such a purple is worth the splurge ( I have few purple lippies in fact, I purchased Feel my Pulse and Midnight Mambo recently, love them ! )


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jul 10, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Thanks for sharing, beautiful purple colour ! Well, 36 $ would probably mean 33 € here, but such a purple is worth the splurge ( I have few purple lippies in fact, I purchased Feel my Pulse and Midnight Mambo recently, love them ! )


	Props goes to *brittbby *for the link! I just copied the image from there. I think you're right.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I love FMP.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 10, 2013)

Interesting that the lipsticks are the same price as the blushes... I'll go for a blush then. But I'll wait for some reviews before I ask someone for a CP at this price point. Hopefully the quality won't disappoint.


----------



## brittbby (Jul 10, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Thanks for sharing, beautiful purple colour ! Well, 36 $ would probably mean 33 € here, but such a purple is worth the splurge ( I have few purple lippies in fact, I purchased Feel my Pulse and Midnight Mambo recently, love them ! )


  It's gorgeous!!!! Seriously! I'm so excited to see the quality of them!


----------



## katred (Jul 10, 2013)

$36 per lipstick? I cringe to think of what that will equate to up here. I really hope that there's no price gouging of Canadians on these products. Some brands are worse than others in this regard (gives YSL the stink-eye, blows a kiss to Guerlain). That purple lipstick is just... just... I'm drooling over myself here. I might have to cave for that one at least. Many thanks for the link and photo, ladies!


----------



## brittbby (Jul 10, 2013)

katred said:


> $36 per lipstick? I cringe to think of what that will equate to up here. I really hope that there's no price gouging of Canadians on these products. Some brands are worse than others in this regard (gives YSL the stink-eye, blows a kiss to Guerlain). That purple lipstick is just... just... I'm drooling over myself here. I might have to cave for that one at least. Many thanks for the link and photo, ladies!


  $36 will be my most expensive lipstick definitely.... I've managed to stay away from Tom Ford up until this point... Definitely planning on getting the foundation, blush, and lipstick to try out. Bye bye MAC Fall. MJ will have my money


----------



## luvlydee (Jul 10, 2013)

Damn $60 for foundation and $50 for concealer?? *dead* packaging looks so beautiful but i think imma have to admire these from afar lol


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Jul 10, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> http://dresstokillmagazine.com/marc-jacobs-beauty/


	So pretty! Honestly, the $36 price tag does not phase me at all. I love MJ products, so this price is warranted. I just hope the quality will live up to the prices.


----------



## Miz Pina (Jul 10, 2013)

The August issue of Glamour has a one-page on Marc Jacob's beauty collection's musical influences. It list prices of $28 for lip gloss, $30 for eye liner, $42 for 3 shadow palette & $18 for the nail polish. Elsewhere the nail polish has been quoted at $22 so I'm not sure if the pricing has gone up or down. Also, I had been hoping the nail polish cap was just a cover similar to Chanel polishes but so far the pics I've seen of it in use seem to imply it is all one piece - could be odd for application. Guess we'll find out in August!


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jul 11, 2013)

vaisforluvrs said:


> So pretty! Honestly, the $36 price tag does not phase me at all. I love MJ products, so this price is warranted. *I just hope the quality will live up to the prices.*


  	Agreed.


----------



## brittbby (Jul 11, 2013)

http://www.abeautyfeature.com/2013/06/17/marc-jacobs-beauty-collection-july-19th-sephora/   "Marc Jacobs cosmetics collection July 19th Sephora, not to get excited the whole collection of 122 pieces, will be fully on sale  that weekend however  the color cosmetics line is set to launch August 9th at Sephora and Marc Jacobs stores, but on the weekend of July 19th  Sephora will offer five products from the collection to give shoppers a view of what’s to come.   After August 9th Sephora will continue to launch the collection in France, Italy and Spain in Spring 2014 and the rest of Europe throughout 2014."  Just read this!! I hope it's true! That means next weekend I will get some goodies!


----------



## katred (Jul 12, 2013)

vaisforluvrs said:


> So pretty! Honestly, the $36 price tag does not phase me at all. I love MJ products, so this price is warranted. I just hope the quality will live up to the prices.


	Yes, for me it's always about quality rather than just the number. Armani lipsticks are expensive, but they're my favourites. I'm hoping that they do at least try to keep prices close for Canada, though. I hate it when cosmetics companies gouge us.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 12, 2013)

Beautezine has some of the products. Can't wait for her reviews!

http://www.beautezine.com/marc-jacobs-beauty/


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jul 12, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Beautezine has some of the products. Can't wait for her reviews!
> 
> http://www.beautezine.com/marc-jacobs-beauty/


----------



## brittbby (Jul 12, 2013)

Glad to see bloggers are getting them! I'm hoping T gets them! She always gets swatches out quickly, at least previews and then will work on her reviews!


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Jul 12, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Beautezine has some of the products. Can't wait for her reviews!
> 
> http://www.beautezine.com/marc-jacobs-beauty/








So excited! Thanks for posting


----------



## brittbby (Jul 15, 2013)

http://www.beautezine.com/sneak-peek-at-the-new-marc-jacobs-beauty-line/ 

  	MUST HAVE IT ALLLLL!!!


----------



## brittbby (Jul 17, 2013)

http://www.canada.com/mobile/iphone/story.html?id=8667721&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3a+canwest%2fF186+(canada.com+Fashion)  Well this wasnt the best review... I think I'm the only one who actually likes the packaging lol! It seems very in tune with marc jacobs


----------



## MACcrazy (Jul 17, 2013)

brittbby said:


> Well this wasnt the best review... I think I'm the only one who actually likes the packaging lol! It seems very in tune with marc jacobs


  	Yeah wasn't the best review but it's better than nothing! Hopefully that means shortly other bloggers will have review up and eventually one of them will include swatches and pictures with a little more in depth of the actual products. I like the packaging as well, and unless theres a problem with it that interfears with the actual product use the packaging wouldn't stop me from buying a product if it's good quality.


----------



## brittbby (Jul 17, 2013)

MACcrazy said:


> Yeah wasn't the best review but it's better than nothing! Hopefully that means shortly other bloggers will have review up and eventually one of them will include swatches and pictures with a little more in depth of the actual products. I like the packaging as well, and unless theres a problem with it that interfears with the actual product use the packaging wouldn't stop me from buying a product if it's good quality.


  Right? Can we get T some damn products so I can see swatches?? Lol, I just want swatches. Waaa.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 17, 2013)

brittbby said:


> Right? Can we get T some damn products so I can see swatches?? Lol, I just want swatches. Waaa.


  	Lol, me too. I like the packaging, I'm still excited for the blushes. I hope someone will have swatches of all the shades.


----------



## brittbby (Jul 17, 2013)

I need to know if this is true!!   http://www.elle.com/_mobile/news/beauty-makeup/marc-jacobs-beauty-line-sephora  "Can't wait until August to pick up the new goodies? Jacobs and Sephora will be teasing the collection on July 19 by offering five products."   Sephora telllll me!!! I haven't heard anything but if so will it be online, in stores? For VIBs? For everyone?


----------



## brittbby (Jul 17, 2013)

"Can't wait until August to pick up the new goodies? Jacobs and Sephora will be teasing the collection on July 19 by offering five products."   More and more of these tales....


----------



## brittbby (Jul 18, 2013)

Everything looks so beautiful. *drool*


----------



## brittbby (Jul 18, 2013)

Finally a review!!!!  http://www.beautystat.com/site/headline/makeup-review-beforeafter-mascara-photos-swatches-marc-jacobs-beauty-genius-gel-foundation-enamored-nail-lacquer-style-eye-con-eyeshadow-lash-lifter-gel-volume-mascara/  I haven't even read it yet, just wanted to come post it... Off I go!


----------



## brittbby (Jul 18, 2013)

http://www.bellasugar.com/Marc-Jacobs-Makeup-Collection-31005238


----------



## brittbby (Jul 18, 2013)

They have the polishes listed at $18 on the site I posted...I hope this is true!


----------



## Miz Pina (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks for the links and pics! It looks like the polish does have a cap cover similar to chanel and the size is also 13ml / .44 fl oz too.  The blue, green, teal polishes look tempting and the dark red and black  I'll take them!


----------



## brittbby (Jul 18, 2013)

Omgggg I've been working on this for what feels like an eternity.


----------



## brittbby (Jul 18, 2013)

Here's the foundations


----------



## brittbby (Jul 18, 2013)

3 palette shadows   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















  I feel like I missed one... Idk lol!


----------



## brittbby (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## brittbby (Jul 19, 2013)

It looks like there will be a sneak peek! Sephora just added the marc jacobs beauty section and on the mobile version, I can see products but they say out of stock. Looks like a lip balm, the eyeliner pen, a couple palettes, and glosses will be available


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Jul 19, 2013)

brittbby said:


> It looks like there will be a sneak peek! Sephora just added the marc jacobs beauty section and on the mobile version, I can see products but they say out of stock. Looks like a lip balm, the eyeliner pen, a couple palettes, and glosses will be available


	I received an email to purchase select products before they go on sale. It's an exclusive 48 hour early access sale. I signed up at the website in the first post, so that must be why I received the email.


----------



## brittbby (Jul 19, 2013)

vaisforluvrs said:


> I received an email to purchase select products before they go on sale. It's an exclusive 48 hour early access sale. I signed up at the website in the first post, so that must be why I received the email.


 Ya I got it too when I woke up this AM! Hugh, the 7 color palette I wanted isn't available yet. I'm tempted to buy one to see quality though. How sad am I lol??


----------



## katred (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks so much for posting the photos brittbby!! Absolutely adore the look of The Tease and The Vamp shadow palettes.

  	Some of the nail lacquers look stunning. I'm going to have to pace myself with this...


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for posting the nail polish pics! Wow, I like more of those than I thought I would.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Jul 19, 2013)

http://www.temptalia.com/preview-marc-jacobs-beauty-collection-exclusively-at-sephora#more-123441

  	Additional product photos. Those brushes look amazing! I need one for sure!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 19, 2013)

vaisforluvrs said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/preview-marc-jacobs-beauty-collection-exclusively-at-sephora#more-123441
> 
> Additional product photos. Those brushes look amazing! I need one for sure!


  	I just saw that too! I want the tapered brush, not sure if it's the one for $78. Then I'd have to skip, lol.


----------



## brittbby (Jul 19, 2013)

I really wanted the vamp palette and the Lolita palette and of course neither of those is up for early preview!


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Jul 19, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I just saw that too! I want the tapered brush, not sure if it's the one for $78. Then I'd have to skip, lol.


	$78? That's insane!


----------



## carlamake (Jul 19, 2013)

In my opinion, the price of this collection is insane.


----------



## brittbby (Jul 19, 2013)

carlamake said:


> In my opinion, the price of this collection is insane.


  It's actually pretty on par with most high end cosmetics. The 7 pan eyeshadow palette is actually pretty reasonable compared to dior's $61 for 5 shadows. Now of course compared to MAC, the prices are definitely high!


----------



## katred (Jul 19, 2013)

brittbby said:


> It's actually pretty on par with most high end cosmetics. The 7 pan eyeshadow palette is actually pretty reasonable compared to dior's $61 for 5 shadows.


	I agree. Insane is kind relative.

  	Unfortunately...

  	I just got my sneak-peak sale notification from Sephora and the prices in Canada are quite a bit higher than they should be, particularly on the shadows.

  	7 pan palettes are $71. That actually would still make them price-effective per shadow, but it means that they're more expensive in absolute dollars than Guerlain, Armani or Chanel (although they only have 4 shades per palette).

  	The three-shadow palettes are $51, which is more than the Dior 3-shadow palettes and slightly more than the Chanel 2-shadow palettes, for reference.

  	The glosses are $34. That's more than Chanel or Guerlain and far more than Dior and (I think) equal to Armani.

  	Nail polishes aren't up on the Canadian site, as far as I can see.

  	I guess they're about on par with other prestige brands, but if I were them, I would have tried to hold the pricing close to the US at least for the launch, since Canadians are usually slower to warm to new brands and products.


----------



## brittbby (Jul 19, 2013)

katred said:


> I agree. Insane is kind relative.  Unfortunately...  I just got my sneak-peak sale notification from Sephora and the prices in Canada are quite a bit higher than they should be, particularly on the shadows.  7 pan palettes are $71. That actually would still make them price-effective per shadow, but it means that they're more expensive in absolute dollars than Guerlain, Armani or Chanel (although they only have 4 shades per palette).  The three-shadow palettes are $51, which is more than the Dior 3-shadow palettes and slightly more than the Chanel 2-shadow palettes, for reference.  The glosses are $34. That's more than Chanel or Guerlain and far more than Dior and (I think) equal to Armani.  Nail polishes aren't up on the Canadian site, as far as I can see.  I guess they're about on par with other prestige brands, but if I were them, I would have tried to hold the pricing close to the US at least for the launch, since Canadians are usually slower to warm to new brands and products.


  Yes! That is so strange! The line is actually lower than dior for the quint, lower than chanel glosses, lower than ysl. I think in the US, it's lower or on par but those Canada prices are a little high.


----------



## brittbby (Jul 19, 2013)

I wish the preview would've been more stuff I wanted. Those palettes are not calling my name. The 3 palette brown one sort of is but I'd rather wait to get the 7-palette Lolita or the vamp. I want a gloss but then I have to pay shipping or buy two glosses and starting off with one just makes more sense since I don't know how they'll wear.


----------



## LiliV (Jul 19, 2013)

The nail polishes are the only things I'm really interested in so far. They look like unique colors. The VIB preview is so tempting but I'd rather wait for some more reviews before buying anything I think


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 19, 2013)

Temptalia posted more pics http://www.temptalia.com/marc-jacobs-beauty-collection-exclusively-at-sephora


----------



## brittbby (Jul 19, 2013)

Ya popsugar has all the images! There's a link somewhere that I posted in this thread!


----------



## brittbby (Jul 19, 2013)

Anybody get anything?


----------



## sungelly87 (Jul 19, 2013)

I wanna get the starlet palette, its actually $59. Which is a good deal.


----------



## brittbby (Jul 19, 2013)

sungelly87 said:


> I wanna get the starlet palette, its actually $59. Which is a good deal.


  I agree, 7 eyshadows for $59 is actually reasonable! the 3 shadows... meh lol! I want the Vamp and Lolita but not available yet! I just got my dior constellation so I'm good on the purple front! Please share if you get it! Just went back and looked at The Starlet... Very tempting!!


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Jul 19, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I just saw that too! I want the tapered brush, not sure if it's the one for $78. Then I'd have to skip, lol.


	According to T, the angled brush is $38, sculpting foundation brush is $48, Liquid Foundation brush is $48, and the bronzer brush is $78 (that has to be a mistake, right? I'm going to ask her).


----------



## luvlydee (Jul 19, 2013)

vaisforluvrs said:


> According to T, the angled brush is $38, sculpting foundation brush is $48, Liquid Foundation brush is $48, and the bronzer brush is $78 (that has to be a mistake, right? I'm going to ask her).


  	nars has a brush for $75 bucks so $78 doesnt seem to be a mistake lol


----------



## brittbby (Jul 19, 2013)

vaisforluvrs said:


> According to T, the angled brush is $38, sculpting foundation brush is $48, Liquid Foundation brush is $48, and the bronzer brush is $78 (that has to be a mistake, right? I'm going to ask her).


  Bella sugar has the same pricing! Hmmm... That's a pricey brush!


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Jul 19, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> nars has a brush for $75 bucks so $78 doesnt seem to be a mistake lol


	No!! I refuse to believe it's true, lol.


----------



## brittbby (Jul 19, 2013)

vaisforluvrs said:


> No!! I refuse to believe it's true, lol.


  Better be the miracle worker of all brushes! Lol!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 19, 2013)

vaisforluvrs said:


> According to T, the angled brush is $38, sculpting foundation brush is $48, Liquid Foundation brush is $48, and the bronzer brush is $78 (that has to be a mistake, right? I'm going to ask her).


  	I thought it might be a mistake too because the other ones are that much cheaper. So is the tapered one the bronzer brush?


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 19, 2013)

brittbby said:


> Ya popsugar has all the images! There's a link somewhere that I posted in this thread!


  	Ah OK. I hadn't seen all the blushes yet and the names and colour descriptions.


----------



## brittbby (Jul 19, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Ah OK. I hadn't seen all the blushes yet and the names and colour descriptions.


  I'm really hoping we get swatches from beautezine soon or any bloggers. That wouldve persuaded me to buy or not buy yet. Lol!


----------



## brittbby (Jul 20, 2013)

I wasn't going to get anything and of course I couldn't let the 2 day pre sale go without getting something so I ended up getting a palette and a lipgloss. Ill post some pics whenever they arrive


----------



## sss215 (Jul 21, 2013)

katred said:


> 122 items! That was probably mentioned before, but it just sunk in. Talk about kicking the front door open. There are lots of lines that have come out recently that don't have anything like that number of pieces. I'm very curious to hear reviews of the quality, because the colours look amazing.





brittbby said:


> http://dresstokillmagazine.com/marc-jacobs-beauty/  Here's the link! It has close ups and prices!!!


  The amount of items is impressive for a first time out. But since these brands, Sephora,MJ and LVMH are interconnected, so it makes since and money wise,  no one is really loosing out here. I can't wait! Everything looks so promising.  Allure mag has a write up as well.


----------



## Haven (Jul 21, 2013)

I am waiting for more swatches and/or reviews before getting excited about this collection.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Haven said:


> I am waiting for more swatches and/or reviews before getting excited about this collection.


  	Me too, honestly I think Marc Jacobs makeup is the " high end " Sephora one. Maybe I am wrong but it's a bit déjà vu in my opinion.


----------



## katred (Jul 21, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Me too, honestly I think Marc Jacobs makeup is the " high end " Sephora one. Maybe I am wrong but it's a bit déjà vu in my opinion.


 
  	I'll be interested to see what happens in terms of their placement versus other LVMH brands, especially Guerlain, who have tradtionally been the high end brand. I guess that's still the case in the US, but in Canada, MJ and Guerlain are going to be close to the same price point. The MJ "personality" is younger and edgier, but I find that Guerlain has been broadening their appeal as well in the last few years, offering fresher, more vibrant colours and new formulas to attract a less conservative consumer (without alienating those who loved them already).


----------



## brittbby (Jul 21, 2013)

katred said:


> Looking forward to seeing your treasures and hearing what you think of them!    I'll be interested to see what happens in terms of their placement versus other LVMH brands, especially Guerlain, who have tradtionally been the high end brand. I guess that's still the case in the US, but in Canada, MJ and Guerlain are going to be close to the same price point. The MJ "personality" is younger and edgier, but I find that Guerlain has been broadening their appeal as well in the last few years, offering fresher, more vibrant colours and new formulas to attract a less conservative consumer (without alienating those who loved them already).


  I agree! I think MJ will appeal to a younger crowd that buys his Marc by Marc Jacobs bags. I'm 23 and I've honestly never bought Guerlain (the products look great but they aren't as appealing), yet Marc Jacobs just pops to me. I think based on him himself, he's so quirky!


----------



## brittbby (Jul 22, 2013)

So I've been eyeing The Vamp palette and found a picture of I'm guessing a press sample and it looks so different! I still love it just very different than the press pictures released to popsugar and T.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Jul 22, 2013)

brittbby said:


> So I've been eyeing The Vamp palette and found a picture of I'm guessing a press sample and it looks so different! I still live it just very different than the press pictures released to popsugar and T.


	Wow. That's disappointing. It is much brighter than I thought it would be.


----------



## brittbby (Jul 22, 2013)

vaisforluvrs said:


> Wow. That's disappointing. It is much brighter than I thought it would be.


  It's definitely very different! I think they used it to do this look though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  This makes me excited ^!! The fact that it looks lighter makes me wonder what my palette, The Starlet, is going to look like!


----------



## katred (Jul 22, 2013)

brittbby said:


> So I've been eyeing The Vamp palette and found a picture of I'm guessing a press sample and it looks so different! I still love it just very different than the press pictures released to popsugar and T.


  	Hm... Still a nice palette, but lacks the autumnal "vampiness" of the press photo. I just loved the collection of deeper/ dustier shades. Ironically, the whole thing seems to harmonise better in the press photo. I'm still eager to see it in person (or in swatches). My guess is that its true colours lie somewhere in between. Thanks for the perspective though!


----------



## brittbby (Jul 22, 2013)

katred said:


> Hm... Still a nice palette, but lacks the autumnal "vampiness" of the press photo. I just loved the collection of deeper/ dustier shades. Ironically, the whole thing seems to harmonise better in the press photo. I'm still eager to see it in person (or in swatches). My guess is that its true colours lie somewhere in between. Thanks for the perspective though!


 Ya my guess is the lighting is bright so I agree that it'll be somewhere in the middle!


----------



## brittbby (Jul 23, 2013)

Just saw swatches on Sephora's forum! This is the Starlet palette.


----------



## MACcrazy (Jul 23, 2013)

brittbby said:


>


  	Well before I was kinda iffy and skipped on it... Now I regret not getting it sooner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Better late then never I guess!


----------



## brittbby (Jul 23, 2013)

MACcrazy said:


> Well before I was kinda iffy and skipped on it... Now I regret not getting it sooner :thud: Better late then never I guess!


  It looks incredibly pigmented!! Can't wait to see the rest of the line!


----------



## katred (Jul 23, 2013)

Our very first peek! Thanks for finding this, Brittbby! The pigmentation looks beautiful and even across the board- maybe a little less on the lightest shade, but it's often hard to tell with those. Honestly, I can't imagine LVMH making such a big deal about this and then not delivering on quality. They're more than capable. Now I really have to see the Vamp palette.


----------



## katred (Jul 24, 2013)

Found a review of a few of the products here:

http://www.beautystat.com/site/head...con-eyeshadow-lash-lifter-gel-volume-mascara/


----------



## MissTT (Jul 24, 2013)

The Tom Ford blush brush is $78 and the bronzer brush is $115 so the MJ price point isn't unheard of. I missed out on the 2-day launch b/c I didn't check my email for a few days. (I'm feeling cosmetically overwhelmed.) If my store carries this line I'll be sure to report back.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 24, 2013)

katred said:


> Found a review of a few of the products here:
> 
> http://www.beautystat.com/site/head...con-eyeshadow-lash-lifter-gel-volume-mascara/


  	Thank you for sharing Katred, Marc Jacobs makeup won't be available here ( yet ) so far I know.


----------



## brittbby (Jul 24, 2013)

http://www.lvmakeup.com/2013/07/marc-jacobs-makeup-swatches.html?m=1  More swatches!!!


----------



## brittbby (Jul 24, 2013)

http://contributors.luckymag.com/post/first-look-marc-jacobs-beauty  The lipglosses look awesome!


----------



## katred (Jul 25, 2013)

I was reading this review on Temptalia this morning and I noticed that, although the review itself is on Nars' new blushes, the gloss she's wearing the pics is MJ. Beautiful shade and, to my eye, the perfect amount of colour/ coverage for a gloss.

  	http://www.temptalia.com/nars-realm-of-the-senses-blush-palette-review-photos-swatches


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Jul 25, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Me too, honestly I think Marc Jacobs makeup is the " high end " Sephora one. Maybe I am wrong but it's a bit déjà vu in my opinion.


 Okay...I am not the only one that thought that! I really need to swatch to really get excited about this line. The pics are beautiful but they are not exciting. The foundation sounds like it could be interesting. We shall see.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 25, 2013)

lippieluv2013 said:


> Okay...I am not the only one that thought that! I really need to swatch to really get excited about this line. The pics are beautiful but they are not exciting. The foundation sounds like it could be interesting. We shall see.


  	The brand won't be available here so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but yes the brand sounds like a super sephora one  !


----------



## katred (Jul 25, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> The brand won't be available here so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Well, it might not be available right away... I'm sure that if it's successful, Sephora/ LVMH will bring it into all of their locations. Perhaps that means that you'll be able to get the products once the first round has been improved?


----------



## brittbby (Jul 25, 2013)

katred said:


> I was reading this review on Temptalia this morning and I noticed that, although the review itself is on Nars' new blushes, the gloss she's wearing the pics is MJ. Beautiful shade and, to my eye, the perfect amount of colour/ coverage for a gloss.  http://www.temptalia.com/nars-realm-of-the-senses-blush-palette-review-photos-swatches


  Yay! I didn't even notice that! Thanks for posting! I got that color so that makes me excited! When their description said sheer. I was expecting way more sheer!


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jul 25, 2013)

lippieluv2013 said:


> Okay...I am not the only one that thought that! I really need to swatch to really get excited about this line. The pics are beautiful but they are not exciting. The foundation sounds like it could be interesting. We shall see.


----------



## brittbby (Jul 25, 2013)

If you guys look on Instagram under the hashtag #marcjacobsmakeup, there is a video of someone applying a polish from the line! It looks phenomenal!!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 25, 2013)

brittbby said:


> If you guys look on Instagram under the hashtag #marcjacobsmakeup, there is a video of someone applying *a polish from the line! It looks phenomenal!!*


  	Pretty!

  	Allura posted swatches of The Glam e/s trio.


----------



## brittbby (Jul 25, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Pretty!  Allura posted swatches of The Glam e/s trio.


  I'm so glad the quality is living up to the price tag (for me at least)!!


----------



## katred (Jul 25, 2013)

Was just coming to post the Allura link...

  	http://www.allurabeauty.com/2013/review-swatches-marc-jacobs-style-eye-con-no-3-plush-shadow-trio-in-the-glam/

  	Those shades are probably a bit warmish for me (although I've had some success with others like them), but the quality does look really nice.

  	If the finish is the way it looks in her photos, I like how it's very satiny- not frosted but definitely not matte. That tends to be my preferred texture.


----------



## MACcrazy (Jul 25, 2013)

this blog has swathes of the tease palette!
http://iamthemakeupjunkie.blogspot.com/2013/07/the-stuff-you-need-marc-jacobs-style.html


----------



## brittbby (Jul 25, 2013)

Just got my palette and lipgloss! The lipgloss is amazing! For being sheer, it actually has a good amount of color. They aren't sticky, there is that cooling sensation on the lips but not painful. The palette is gorgeous! The stock photos did not do them justice! Sorry I swatched them out of order!


----------



## MACcrazy (Jul 26, 2013)

T started posting reviews! Here's the lip glosses! http://www.temptalia.com/marc-jacob...iew-photos-swatches-heart-shaped-studded-kiss


----------



## katred (Jul 26, 2013)

MACcrazy said:


> T started posting reviews! Here's the lip glosses! http://www.temptalia.com/marc-jacob...iew-photos-swatches-heart-shaped-studded-kiss


  	I'm usually more of a lipstick than a gloss girl, but Studded Kiss is beautiful!


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Jul 26, 2013)

brittbby said:


>


	Based on other swatches, I had decided I wasn't going to get this. But these swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now it's back on my list! Thanks!


----------



## brittbby (Jul 26, 2013)

katred said:


> I love the look that she did. Very dramatic but I find that it really shows off the textures of the different shadows. Looks incredible with her eyes!   Are those swatches as rich and smooth as they look?? :hot:    I'm usually more of a lipstick than a gloss girl, but Studded Kiss is beautiful!


  The eyeshadows are really pigmented and felt really smooth when I was swatching them! Even the one that had glitter felt smooth the apply! I got studded kiss lipgloss and I really love it! I like that their isn't a whole lot of tackiness to them! The applicator is awesome too! I have full lips and am not a huge fan of the pointed applicators. I can never seem to get enough product in one dip!


----------



## ladyarwen (Jul 26, 2013)

http://www.temptalia.com/marc-jacobs-beauty-the-tease-202-style-eye-con-no-7-plush-shadow-palette-review-photos-swatches#more-124337

  	http://www.temptalia.com/marc-jacobs-beauty-the-starlet-204-style-eye-con-no-7-plush-shadow-palette-review-photos-swatches

  	I'd totally get one of these if I had the cash to spend. The packaging is so cool, even though it might not be as sturdy as I'd like. The palettes remind me of chic little clutches.


----------



## tiffabutt (Jul 26, 2013)

I love the eyeshadow palettes and especially the packaging! So sleek, reminds me a bit of Guerlain packaging.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 27, 2013)

i hope i can get this in the UK!


----------



## brittbby (Jul 31, 2013)

Beautezine has a bunch of reviews up!!! So excited for the foundation! It looks gorgeous!!


----------



## katred (Aug 3, 2013)

Here's a peek at "Seduce Me" lipstick courtesy of Adventures in Makeup: 

  	http://shahadakarim.blogspot.ca/2013/08/lip-service-marc-jacobs-lip-gel-in.html

  	Gotta love the intensity of colour- strong enough to show true on a variety of skin tones.


----------



## brittbby (Aug 3, 2013)

Idk if this has been posted or not yet! If so, sorry for the double post!   http://beautyeditor.ca/2013/07/29/what-you-should-buy-from-the-new-marc-jacobs-makeup-line-its-finally-here-next-month/


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 5, 2013)

What do you guys think is your favorite pick from the larger eyeshadow palettes?


----------



## brittbby (Aug 5, 2013)

LittleMaryJane said:


> What do you guys think is your favorite pick from the larger eyeshadow palettes?


  I have the starlet but the Lolita and Vamp are top on my list!!


----------



## katred (Aug 5, 2013)

LittleMaryJane said:


> What do you guys think is your favorite pick from the larger eyeshadow palettes?


  	From seeing the pictures, I'm planning on getting The Vamp. I think it looks perfect for Fall and probably perfect for me no matter when... I feel like I have a lot of colours similar to the ones in The Tease, but I'm also curious about that one.


----------



## katred (Aug 6, 2013)

Not sure if we've seen this yet... Fabzille review of The Tease:

  	http://www.thefabzilla.com/2013/07/marc-jacobs-beauty-202-tease-style-eye.html

  	And another review of both palettes:

  	http://watercolorkisses.blogspot.ca/2013/07/marc-jacobs-beauty-review.html


----------



## brittbby (Aug 8, 2013)

This lip color


----------



## brittbby (Aug 8, 2013)

She used the Vamp palette. I'm a little disappointed... I wanted the pink to be more plum. Probably a skip now. Pinks like that aren't very flattering on my olive skin.


----------



## katred (Aug 8, 2013)

brittbby said:


> She used the Vamp palette. I'm a little disappointed... I wanted the pink to be more plum. Probably a skip now. Pinks like that aren't very flattering on my olive skin.


	I think it would still be worth checking it out. There seems to be a real blue cast to the photo, whether it's a filter or just the lighting, so the colours may not be very accurate.


----------



## brittbby (Aug 8, 2013)

katred said:


> I think it would still be worth checking it out. There seems to be a real blue cast to the photo, whether it's a filter or just the lighting, so the colours may not be very accurate.


  True. I'm going first thing in the morning tomorrow so lets see what it looks like in person. I have an ever changing list


----------



## katred (Aug 8, 2013)

Temptalia just posted a review of Oui! nail lacquer and mentions that the collection is supposed to be on line starting at midnight PST (shades of Mac...) and that some stores are actually opening early. I've been having the damndest time trying to figure out where either of the Sephora stores I frequent are going to put a new line without pushing another out.


----------



## brittbby (Aug 8, 2013)

http://www.temptalia.com/marc-jacobs-seduce-me-128-lovemarc-lip-gel-review-photos-swatches  She also reviewed the lipstick. The formula looks lovely. Will definitely be getting the vampy shade from the promo pic tomorrow. A store in my area is actually opening at 7 for a launch party.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Aug 8, 2013)

brittbby said:


> She also reviewed the lipstick. The formula looks lovely. Will definitely be getting the vampy shade from the promo pic tomorrow. A store in my area is actually opening at 7 for a launch party.


	I'm so getting this lipstick! Really pretty. I hope she also has her reviews up soon for the rest of the MJ products in her look. I'm liking that eyeliner and blush and...


----------



## brittbby (Aug 8, 2013)

vaisforluvrs said:


> I'm so getting this lipstick! Really pretty. I hope she also has her reviews up soon for the rest of the MJ products in her look. I'm liking that eyeliner and blush and...


  Ya! I want to know the quality of the blushes. So far it's been a lot of A's which is rare for her!


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Aug 8, 2013)

brittbby said:


> Ya! I want to know the quality of the blushes. So far it's been a lot of A's which is rare for her!


	Oh, me too! Are you going to check out the brushes? I am interested in that tapered one, but will probably wait until the 20% discount to purchase it.


----------



## brittbby (Aug 8, 2013)

vaisforluvrs said:


> Oh, me too! Are you going to check out the brushes? I am interested in that tapered one, but will probably wait until the 20% discount to purchase it.


  I probably won't pick up one tomorrow unless for some reason I'm blown away by one but I have a long list of things I want hahaha so lets see! I want to try the foundation brush and this $70 bronzer brush =P


----------



## katred (Aug 8, 2013)

brittbby said:


> She also reviewed the lipstick. The formula looks lovely. Will definitely be getting the vampy shade from the promo pic tomorrow. A store in my area is actually opening at 7 for a launch party.








 Hope you love it! I'm going to try to go to Sephora tomorrow, but I'm not 100% sure that we're getting it here. We did get the advance sale and everything I've read leads me to believe that it will be available in Canada, but I'm preparing myself for potential disappointment. 

  	Just noticed- if you look at Christine's photos in her review of "Seduce Me", she's wearing "The Mod" shadow palette and one of the liners. The liner is completely dazzling.


----------



## brittbby (Aug 9, 2013)

Just got back from Sephora! It was madness lol! I got quite a few things! My favorite is my new lippie in little pretty! It's gorgeous! Such a good vampy color for fall. It's deeper than it looks in my pic.   I also have the vamp palette lightly on my eyes. I liked it a lot more than I thought I would! I'm really surprised T didn't like the liners. I swatched them all and they were all really creamy.... And once they set... Even makeup remover had a though time getting them off!


----------



## katred (Aug 9, 2013)

brittbby said:


> I also have the vamp palette lightly on my eyes. I liked it a lot more than I thought I would! I'm really surprised T didn't like the liners. I swatched them all and they were all really creamy.... And once they set... Even makeup remover had a though time getting them off!








 I didn't have a chance to get there today, but I might still try. I got an email from Sephora confirming that the collection is available in Canada. 

  	That lipstick is stunning, I'm definitely going to have to bring that home. And I'm excited to try out the Vamp palette. Looks fantastic on you!

  	By the way, you are BEAUTIFUL. You should model or something.


----------



## brittbby (Aug 9, 2013)

katred said:


> :fluffy:  I didn't have a chance to get there today, but I might still try. I got an email from Sephora confirming that the collection is available in Canada.   That lipstick is stunning, I'm definitely going to have to bring that home. And I'm excited to try out the Vamp palette. Looks fantastic on you!  By the way, you are BEAUTIFUL. You should model or something.


  Girl you are too sweet but I think I don't meet model standards hahaha... Plus I like to eat too much =P! For real though, I got to sephora at 7am thinking not many people would wake up that early for makeup but it was pure chaos!!! Lol! The lipstick is magical. I could've bought wayyy more but I tried to control myself hahaha! I will post some swatches of the vamp palette!  I'm glad Canada got the line! I figured when all the Canadian bloggers had their reviews up first!


----------



## brittbby (Aug 9, 2013)

This is fluorescent beige. Looks just like a regular neutral color in pics but in person there is a pink iridescence that runs through it!


----------



## brittbby (Aug 9, 2013)

The vamp palette. I messed up on the last swatch closest to my wrist. I smudged it out on accident but the formula of all of these has been great!


----------



## brittbby (Aug 9, 2013)

Blush in the color promiscuous!


----------



## PRIMADONNA XO (Aug 9, 2013)

By chance is there anyone on here who works at Sephora who can do some swatches for us to see (preferably the lep gel/ lipstick swatches)???????.......Unfortunately there is not a Sephora store near my city, it's about a 25min drive from my house  and seems as though the sephora inside JcPenney's will not be receiving the line until later September!!!!! I did make a a HUGE purchase online of the 3 lipsticks i wanted since I had my 10% off discount & I also added in some Deborah Lippmann glitter polishes!!!!!! ( FYI LADIES *Deborah Lippmann is now available at Sephora stores & they have an exclusive polish Deb came out with just for Sephora called "99 Luftballoons")  ...yes inspired by the 80s song titled 99 Luftballoons & OF COURSE I purchased it   SUPER EXCITED!!!!!! I will post all my swatches soon as I receive my package if anyone is interested ......XO


----------



## carlamake (Aug 9, 2013)

Primadonna,I don't work at Sephora (lol), but I took some pictures this morning. I hope these pictures help.


  	u


----------



## MissTT (Aug 9, 2013)

Awesome swatches, carla, thank you! Our little Sephora has this collection. I should be able to check it out tomorrow, but I'm afraid I'll be overwhelmed with trying to learn the ropes.


----------



## PRIMADONNA XO (Aug 10, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Awesome swatches, carla, thank you! Our little Sephora has this collection. I should be able to check it out tomorrow, but I'm afraid I'll be overwhelmed with trying to learn the ropes.





carlamake said:


> Primadonna,I don't work at Sephora (lol), but I took some pictures this morning. I hope these pictures help.   u


 @CarlaMark ....OMG!!!!!  THANK YOU THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH THESE SWATCHES ARE BEYOND HELPFUL & YOU HAVE SERIOUSLY HELPED ME MAKE SOME SELECTIONS FOR MY ONLINE PURCHASE!!!!!! YOU ARE TRULY A SWEETHEART THANK YOU KINDLY!!!!! YOU ARE THE FIRST PERSON THAT I HAVE SEEN TO BOTHER POSTING SWATCHES OF THE LIP GEL/LIPSTICKS!!!!!! AND YOU MY DEAR ANGEL WERE EXTREMELY HELPFUL!!!!! THANS AGAIN XOXO


----------



## katred (Aug 10, 2013)

brittbby said:


> The vamp palette. I messed up on the last swatch closest to my wrist. I smudged it out on accident but the formula of all of these has been great!


  	So beautiful! Interesting that we were right- the actual swatches look in between the two very different photos that we saw for this palette. It's definitely tops on my list of the eye products, if only because I think it would be perfect for travel. It would give me more conservative/ neutral and wilder/ more colourful options. 

  	Carla- Thanks so much for the swatches! The shades look positively juicy. My only slight disappointment is that I was hoping that Neo-Noir would be a bit darker, but I think I'll be able to get over it.


----------



## brittbby (Aug 10, 2013)

katred said:


> So beautiful! Interesting that we were right- the actual swatches look in between the two very different photos that we saw for this palette. It's definitely tops on my list of the eye products, if only because I think it would be perfect for travel. It would give me more conservative/ neutral and wilder/ more colourful options.   Carla- Thanks so much for the swatches! The shades look positively juicy. My only slight disappointment is that I was hoping that Neo-Noir would be a bit darker, but I think I'll be able to get over it.


  Yes definitely! The shades are in most certainly in between! I got this one first, but I still want the Lolita palette. I love some good neutrals haha


----------



## bitesizedberna (Aug 10, 2013)

Can't wait to try this line!


----------



## mac_aiken (Aug 11, 2013)

I was at the unveiling Friday at my local Sephora. I was lucky enough to be the first one to touch all of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	I bought one of the e/s palettes (The Tease), 2 of the eyeliner pencils (absolutely amazing) and one of the lipsticks. I love the whole line and will be picking up more later I am sure. I am in love with the brushes and think that will be my next purchase.


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm really tempted by the blushes!  I've been able to resist the eyeshadow palettes so far!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Aug 11, 2013)

I wanna check out the brushes


----------



## katred (Aug 11, 2013)

The wonderful Rads has posted multiple reviews and swatches on her blog:  http://www.weekendramblings.com/  Swatches of all the blushes, lipsticks, glosses and 7-shadow palettes.


----------



## Rads (Aug 11, 2013)

katred said:


> Swatches of all the blushes, lipsticks, glosses and 7-shadow palettes.


	Hii Katred..thank you for the link!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 12, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *victoriachuang* 



		 			I have a review of the Lolita eyeshadow palette, plus swatches and dupes!

http://victoriacbeauty.blogspot.com/2013/08/hot-or-not-marc-jacobs-beauty.html


  	Thanks for sharing ! I fear Marc Jacobs is the luxury version of the Sephora makeup.... I'll pass on this brand !


----------



## Miz Pina (Aug 12, 2013)

Sephora is having a bonus points promo so I decided to check out the nail polishes. I had high hopes that they would have 1 or 2 coat coverage but the ones I tried needed at least 3, except Petra. I think the formula is similar to Nfu-oh polishes I have and like. Glossy solids. I ended up purchasing Nirvana, Petra and Shiny. Shiny makes me question my sanity to pay so much for a clear polish so if I was thinking more rationally it would probably be a pass but it really is shiny.


----------



## brittbby (Aug 12, 2013)

Miz Pina said:


> Sephora is having a bonus points promo so I decided to check out the nail polishes. I had high hopes that they would have 1 or 2 coat coverage but the ones I tried needed at least 3, except Petra. I think the formula is similar to Nfu-oh polishes I have and like. Glossy solids. I ended up purchasing Nirvana, Petra and Shiny. Shiny makes me question my sanity to pay so much for a clear polish so if I was thinking more rationally it would probably be a pass but it really is shiny.


  I was actually skeptical on the polishes but I bought fluorescent beige and love it! I had ciate polishes on my nails and the formula chips like crazy on me (the same day if not the next)! Surprisingly, the Marc Jacobs formula hasn't chipped on me and its been 4 days! So far, so good!


----------



## admmgz (Aug 12, 2013)

I caved and got The Starlet palette Saturday (and another Hourglass powder). I totally forgot about the bonus points this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanna try the blushes but I haven't heard many good things about em...


----------



## admmgz (Aug 12, 2013)

Another double post


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 12, 2013)

Wasn't that interested in this collection, yet I ended up with a nail polish!! Thanks to T's review lol I got Oui!


----------



## Rads (Aug 12, 2013)

Sabrina has photos of 3 of the polishes..

  	http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2013/08/marc-jacobs-beauty-enamored-hi-shine.html

  	Marc Jacobs nail polish Petra:  http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/20...ookBook+(The+Beauty+Look+Book+E-mail+Updates)


----------



## brittbby (Aug 12, 2013)

I know there has been some mixed reviews on the blush so I thought I'd give me two cents.... I have the shade promiscuous and it is highly pigmented and blends super easy. It's not as soft as some blushes but is by no means as stiff as like MAC's Ripe for Love. I know everyone loved that blush and the color is gorgeous but my word, it is so difficult to blend.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This is one swatch with my finger of promiscuous. I didn't rub hard just ran my finger over it.


----------



## MissTT (Aug 13, 2013)

I was able to try on the Lip Gels and I'm loving the formula. Very soft and light texture-wise, but the colors I selected were quite pigmented. I felt like I was wearing nothing. Not even balm really. It was interesting. I'll be purchasing some of those. I grabbed two samples of the Genius Gel foundation: Fawn Deep and Cocoa Light. I'm quite excited to try those out. I swatched one of the Style Eye-Con palettes and thought the pigmentation was very nice and the formula was smooth. I swatched some of the blushes as well and I agree with brittbby the deeper colors are quite pigmented. I can't say much for some of the lighter colors b/c my skin is dark. They didn't show up well on me so that may mean something.
  	I'm makeup overwhelmed right now so it's hard for me to get to all the products I'd like to try.


----------



## brittbby (Aug 13, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I was able to try on the Lip Gels and I'm loving the formula. Very soft and light texture-wise, but the colors I selected were quite pigmented. I felt like I was wearing nothing. Not even balm really. It was interesting. I'll be purchasing some of those. I grabbed two samples of the Genius Gel foundation: Fawn Deep and Cocoa Light. I'm quite excited to try those out. I swatched one of the Style Eye-Con palettes and thought the pigmentation was very nice and the formula was smooth. I swatched some of the blushes as well and I agree with brittbby the deeper colors are quite pigmented. I can't say much for some of the lighter colors b/c my skin is dark. They didn't show up well on me so that may mean something. I'm makeup overwhelmed right now so it's hard for me to get to all the products I'd like to try.


  I feel the same way. I wanted everything and already splurged too much but I would love to pick up more lip glosses and lipstick... And the bronzes brush lol! Glad you got some samples to try!


----------



## MissTT (Aug 13, 2013)

I worked all weekend, but still went in last night on my day off so I could try some products. I was there for 2 hours in search of a new foundation and just generally checking out the store to see what we had there. I even ended up making a sale and doing a service on someone. (Yes, in my street clothes. LOL) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Oh I wanted to add that the Highliner Gel Crayons have got some staying power! My co-worker was struggling to get her swatch off her hand with makeup remover.


----------



## katred (Aug 13, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I worked all weekend, but still went in last night on my day off so I could try some products. I was there for 2 hours in search of a new foundation and just generally checking out the store to see what we had there.* I even ended up making a sale and doing a service on someone.* (Yes, in my street clothes. LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Whenever that happens, I always want to ask if I get commission. I sold a woman on Guerlain skin care once and she ended up buying about $500 worth of product. Heck, if they want to give me a commission in store credit, that's fine, but I deserve something, right?


----------



## MissTT (Aug 13, 2013)

They should have given you commission, katred. Clearly you're damn good! Sephora doesn't have a commission system so no one probably cared I made the sale. (Not sure if you know, but I was hired at the Sephora that just opened in our town. I'm on overload trying to familiarize myself with vast amount of brands/products.)


----------



## admmgz (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm not the best person to model eyeshadow but here's me wearing some colors from The Starlet (I didn't do a full face look today so please don't mind my blemishes..)


----------



## MissTT (Aug 13, 2013)

Holy gorgeous lashes admmgz!


----------



## admmgz (Aug 13, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Holy gorgeous lashes admmgz!


  lol  thx! no curler used- it's MAC In Extreme Dimension 3D Black Lash mascara


----------



## katred (Aug 14, 2013)

admmgz said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Looks amazing! I like seeing the look that you did, especially since our eyes seem to be a similar shape- give me ideas how I might use these colours...


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 14, 2013)

Here's Keri Russell wearing a MJ lipgloss. It looks great on her: http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards.com/2013/08/14/keri-russells-must-have-hot-pink-lip/  I saw this collection in Sephora yesterday. Some of the glosses seemed nice, but not colors that are unique to me. I was intrigued by the blushes, but I was immediately turned off when none of them showed up on my hand. Maybe something was wrong with the testers, but I wasn't going to buy one to find out.


----------



## MissTT (Aug 14, 2013)

First impressions of the Genius Gel Super-Charged Foundation in Cocoa Light: It looks like my skin! I was stunned. It does not look like I'm wearing foundation. Because of this I began to put more on. I'm not sure if that's necessary, but I was in a puzzled state. It glides on incredibly smoothly as would be expected with a gel. A little goes a long way due to the incredibly glide and slip of the formula so expect this to last longer than some of your other liquids. That may help you justify the slightly higher price tag. It seems to have light-medium to medium coverage. It did have somewhat of a blurring effect on my areas of discoloration. Those with heavy/dark marks would likely want to use concealer. When I added more foundation it didn't give significantly more coverage to the marks, but I was also being ginger fearing a fiasco. I'll experiment more with coverage this week. It has a bit of a glow so this oily girl is a bit concerned about that. I'm still trying to adapt to non-matte looks. The description says "supreme hydration" so if it makes me look too greasy we will have to part ways, but I can honestly say I am already thinking of purchasing this foundation. I finished with the NARS LRSP using the 187SE brush to make sure I didn't disturb the natural look. I used very little powder, but it still looks a little powdery/ashy to me. I didn't use a finishing spray just because I'm trying to experiment right now. The powder is giving me kind of a made-up look, but the foundation on it's on did not. With my oily skin I feel like I _have _to set it. Perhaps that's just a habit. I'll have to play around.
  	When wearing this foundation expect people to comment on your skin, not your makeup. A very natural looking complexion product. Three hours into wearing and I'm certainly glowing more than I typically do, but thus is the finish of the foundation so I can't compare it to my old stuff.


----------



## brittbby (Aug 14, 2013)

MissTT said:


> First impressions of the Genius Gel Super-Charged Foundation in Cocoa Light: It looks like my skin! I was stunned. It does not look like I'm wearing foundation. Because of this I began to put more on. I'm not sure if that's necessary, but I was in a puzzled state. It glides on incredibly smoothly as would be expected with a gel. A little goes a long way due to the incredibly glide and slip of the formula so expect this to last longer than some of your other liquids. That may help you justify the slightly higher price tag. It seems to have light to medium coverage. It did have somewhat of a blurring effect on my areas of discoloration. Those with heavy/dark marks would likely want to use concealer. When I added more foundation it didn't give significantly more coverage to the marks, but I was also being ginger fearing a fiasco. I'll experiment more with coverage this week. It has a bit of a glow so this oily girl is a bit concerned about that. I'm still trying to adapt to non-matte looks. The description says "supreme hydration" so if it makes me look too greasy we will have to part ways, but I can honestly say I am already thinking of purchasing this foundation. I finished with the NARS LRSP using the 187SE brush to make sure I didn't disturb the natural look. I used very little powder, but it still looks a little powdery/ashy to me. I didn't use a finishing spray just because I'm trying to experiment right now. The powder is giving me kind of a made-up look, but the foundation on it's on did not. With my oily skin I feel like I _have_ to set it. Perhaps that's just a habit. I'll have to play around.  When wearing this foundation expect people to comment on your skin, not your makeup. A very natural looking complexion product. Three hours into wearing and I'm certainly glowing more than I typically do, but thus is the finish of the foundation so I can't compare it to my old stuff.


  I love it too!! T's review said she has issues with streaking but I had none. I used my real techniques buffing brush! I'm surprised I liked the coloring because I'm very olive but surprisingly the golden range works incredibly well!


----------



## MissTT (Aug 14, 2013)

Streaking?! What was she doing? I buffed as well.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 14, 2013)

What is your MAC shade, for comparison?   
Quote:Originally Posted by *MissTT* 



 	First impressions of the Genius Gel Super-Charged Foundation in Cocoa Light: It looks like my skin! I was stunned. It does not look like I'm wearing foundation. Because of this I began to put more on. I'm not sure if that's necessary, but I was in a puzzled state. It glides on incredibly smoothly as would be expected with a gel. A little goes a long way due to the incredibly glide and slip of the formula so expect this to last longer than some of your other liquids. That may help you justify the slightly higher price tag. It seems to have light-medium to medium coverage. It did have somewhat of a blurring effect on my areas of discoloration. Those with heavy/dark marks would likely want to use concealer. When I added more foundation it didn't give significantly more coverage to the marks, but I was also being ginger fearing a fiasco. I'll experiment more with coverage this week. It has a bit of a glow so this oily girl is a bit concerned about that. I'm still trying to adapt to non-matte looks. The description says "supreme hydration" so if it makes me look too greasy we will have to part ways, but I can honestly say I am already thinking of purchasing this foundation. I finished with the NARS LRSP using the 187SE brush to make sure I didn't disturb the natural look. I used very little powder, but it still looks a little powdery/ashy to me. I didn't use a finishing spray just because I'm trying to experiment right now. The powder is giving me kind of a made-up look, but the foundation on it's on did not. With my oily skin I feel like I _have _to set it. Perhaps that's just a habit. I'll have to play around.
  	When wearing this foundation expect people to comment on your skin, not your makeup. A very natural looking complexion product. Three hours into wearing and I'm certainly glowing more than I typically do, but thus is the finish of the foundation so I can't compare it to my old stuff.


----------



## MissTT (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm NC44ish, but slightly tanned now. NC45 is always too orange. Cocoa Light looked like it would be too light around the perimeters of my face, but like usual I just used a light hand in those areas and it was totally fine. I can always bronze around the perimeter if necessary. Despite the shade looking like it would be too light for my perimeter the formula made it just mold and adjust with my tone. There was no chalkiness.


----------



## brittbby (Aug 14, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Streaking?! What was she doing? I buffed as well.


  Right? I think people will get very different results if they can't apply the makeup. She also said it looked started to look cakey when built up... Again, something I didn't experience. So Idk.... I did like it but I know not every product can work for everyone! Glad you are loving it too! I was beginning to wonder if I was cukoo!


----------



## MissTT (Aug 14, 2013)

Cakey??? brittbby you're pulling my leg. Was she slathering it on in thick layers with a paint brush? I applied more on my outer cheek areas and still can't see any caking there. The formula is really lubricious. I don't really understand. Oh well. For everyone else, please know it's meant to be buffed on. My flat foundation brush has gone the way of the dodo bird.


----------



## brittbby (Aug 14, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Cakey??? brittbby you're pulling my leg. Was she slathering it on in thick layers with a paint brush? I applied more on my outer cheek areas and still can't see any caking there. The formula is really lubricious. I don't really understand. Oh well. For everyone else, please know it's meant to be buffed on. My flat foundation brush has gone the way of the dodo bird.


  Hahaha I wish!!! Look at her review she did, she hated it!! She must've been using something crazy to apply it! =P I know I added a little extra coverage to a problem area and didn't see any cakiness. I was actually pleasantly surprised at how nice and natural it sat on the skin.


----------



## admmgz (Aug 14, 2013)

katred said:


> Looks amazing! I like seeing the look that you did, especially since our eyes seem to be a similar shape- give me ideas how I might use these colours...


  Thank you!!   I don't really know how to describe what I did so if I sound stupid, please forgive me- I just picked up the palette, my 217 & 219 and kinda did whatever lol I used the 217 for everything except my tear duct area & lower lash line- that's where the 219 came into play. On the inner portion of my lids, tear duct & a little on the beginning of my lower lash line I used the gold color (5th shadow), for the main lid color I used the orange color (4th shadow), for the crease I used the dark brown (3rd shadow)- I only used it in the crease- I didn't create a v or connect the dark brown to anything, for the rest of my lower lash line I used grey color (7th shadow) & as a brow highlight I swept just a little of the light brown/ champagne type color (2nd shadow) because I didn't wanna leave it totally bare- I just wanted a little sheen. I tried to blend the colors just enough so that there weren't any harsh lines where the colors were placed but not too much to where they all blurred into one big mixture of shadow- I wanted the color change to be visible but not big blocks of color, you know? I finished it off w/ MAC In Extreme Dimension 3D Black Lash mascara. I really wanted to just play with the new palette so I didn't bother with any eyeliner or anything else. I just swiped on Pure Zen & was out the door. I'm sorry I'm not much help..


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 15, 2013)

I visited my Sephora and tred the gel  foundation. The color I tried, because of MissTT's  post, was Cocoa Light (I'm NC44 in MAC). So far, so good! I think it looks really pretty on. I did take home a sample so that I could wear what I had applied in store for the rest of the day and then try it tomorrow with my MUFE HD powder. I also tried the Marc Jacobs powder (in Cocoa) over the foundation and I feel like it changed the look of the foundation a little and I liked it the way it was. But I think I really do like this foundation. Thanks, Miss TT!  UPDATE/Edited to add: after wearing this an additional two days I'm finding this foundation is just meh for me. I'm not impressed with the length of time it wears and looks pretty. Transfers easily. Not worth the money, IMO.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 15, 2013)

And about the Lovemarc Lip Gels: if a couple  of them looked *anything* like their plastic display swatches I would have grabbed them up in a heartbeat!!


----------



## katred (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi ladies,






  	Just a gentle reminder that links to your own blog should be limited to your signature file. You can link to whatever you want there and change it as often as you like, but you're not supposed to be linking to your own stuff in your own posts. 

  	For my part, I've not been enforcing this religiously, since I want to encourage discussion wherever possible and we do have several beauty bloggers who are frequent participants in a number of our forums who post a lot of information without links and the point of the rule is to really prevent people from joining only to spread links to their blog. However, if it becomes a problem, I'll have to start cracking down. 

  	If you have any questions on this, please feel free to message me or any of the other moderators directly.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 16, 2013)

Marc Jacobs 'Genius Gel' Super Charged Foundation.

  	My color is Cocoa Light.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 16, 2013)

MissTT said:


> First impressions of the Genius Gel Super-Charged Foundation in Cocoa Light: It looks like my skin! I was stunned. It does not look like I'm wearing foundation. Because of this I began to put more on. I'm not sure if that's necessary, but I was in a puzzled state. It glides on incredibly smoothly as would be expected with a gel. A little goes a long way due to the incredibly glide and slip of the formula so expect this to last longer than some of your other liquids. That may help you justify the slightly higher price tag. It seems to have light-medium to medium coverage. It did have somewhat of a blurring effect on my areas of discoloration. Those with heavy/dark marks would likely want to use concealer. When I added more foundation it didn't give significantly more coverage to the marks, but I was also being ginger fearing a fiasco. I'll experiment more with coverage this week. It has a bit of a glow so this oily girl is a bit concerned about that. I'm still trying to adapt to non-matte looks. The description says "supreme hydration" so if it makes me look too greasy we will have to part ways, but I can honestly say I am already thinking of purchasing this foundation. I finished with the NARS LRSP using the 187SE brush to make sure I didn't disturb the natural look. I used very little powder, but it still looks a little powdery/ashy to me. I didn't use a finishing spray just because I'm trying to experiment right now. The powder is giving me kind of a made-up look, but the foundation on it's on did not. With my oily skin I feel like I _have _to set it. Perhaps that's just a habit. I'll have to play around.
> When wearing this foundation expect people to comment on your skin, not your makeup. A very natural looking complexion product. Three hours into wearing and I'm certainly glowing more than I typically do, but thus is the finish of the foundation so I can't compare it to my old stuff.


  	I'm going to have to agree with you Miss TT. I'm Cocoa Light too. I thought it would be too 'flat' on my skin, but found that it really picks up my undertones nicely. I have a bit of a summer tan, and it kept me looking golden. Plus it is totally weightless. Feels REALLY good on the skin, and I feel like it's absorbing my natural oil production. I'm not so sure about this on drier skin types. I'd be interested to see how a dry skinned beauty is doing with this foundation.


----------



## Rads (Aug 16, 2013)

Your skin looks amazing!  Am sure it's not all foundation...you just must have good skin anyway..but I will definitely get a sample of this to try out


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks Rads! I used fingers to apply this foundation. That worked best for me because I really wanted to 'massage' it into the skin. Two layers = medium coverage. I really like the 'skin like' finish of this foundation.


----------



## MissTT (Aug 16, 2013)

Ingenue your skin always looks perfect. Even when you say there's a blemish I say hogwash. You always give good face.

  	I have to revise my review of the foundation just a bit. Thankfully it's for the positive. The first day I tried it I now realize that I had used a new oily cleanser that morning - Omorovicza Thermal Cleansing Balm. I used the MJ foundation the next day using my regular routine and it was much less glowy. I'd say the initial finish is a natural matte. Throughout the day I had some glow and needed to blot a bit. As much as I do with most foundations. It still looked very pretty. I couldn't resist topping it with a dusting of powder again. I like it, but I don't know if I $50 like it. I think it'd be more of a fall/winter foundation for me. It kind of reminds me of the UD Naked, but a slightly better match for my skin. Since I still have half a bottle of that left I'll probably hold off on the MJ for now. So many dang products to try. I rarely feel settled on anything.

  	Btw Rads and Ingenue - can you recommend a good reader? I lost you both in the great Google Reader debacle of 2013. Now I feel like I've lost touch with you ladies this summer.


----------



## Rads (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Miss TT   I use Feedly..you can log in using your Google account/user name and password.  It's very easy to add new content, and the  layout looks and feels pretty much like Google reader (better).  There is Feedly on my phone too   I moved before the Google version died, so all my blog feeds moved automatically to Feedly, but now I guess you will have to add blogs on your own..it's very easy, though..give it a try.


----------



## brittbby (Aug 16, 2013)

I thought I'd share a pic of my MJ foundation! I absolutely love it on! It's stunning and very natural looking. I get oily in my tzone so that area I tend to need to set but I love how natural of a finish this foundation is. And something I love most- A GOOD COLOR MATCH!!! It's so hard for me to find a good color match for my olive skin. Only MUFE 123, Nars Stromboli, and now this one! Yippee! Also MAC C4 in face and body... But it's so sheer it's difficult to tell if its actually a good match hahaha


----------



## katred (Aug 16, 2013)

Ingenue, Brittbby, you both look gorgeous in this foundation, completely flawless although, as others have mentioned, I suspect that the foundation isn't really responsible... 

  	I finally got to swatch this collection today. I didn't end up purchasing, although that's only because I had already spent a chunk of change at the Armani counter near me. Oops. 

  	My initial impression? Pretty impressed. The eye shadows were the winners for me. Between the 3-shadow and 7-shadow palettes, I really didn't find much in the way of duds. Even the ones that were less pigmented weren't awful. 

  	I tried Outspoken blush and I loved it on me. It immediately brightened and freshened my complexion. Neughty blush (which I think will be more of a highlighter for 90% of people) is lovely as well. Actually, the shades and the textures seemed nice across the board. I know that they haven't gotten the best reviews, but from what I saw, the blushes are kind of underrated. 

  	About the only disappointment for me was the lipsticks. I found that the lighter colours didn't work for me, but that's often the case. what made me flinch was that I tried on Little Pretty- the shade I've been lusting after for months and found a) It felt weirdly gritty as I was applying it (I scraped the top layer off the tester and used alcohol to make sure it was thoroughly cleaned, so now I'm wondering if I messed it up somehow) and b) It wore off within about 20 minutes. Brittbby- I know you got this one and it sounds like your experience was quite different? I'm hoping the wear time was just messed up on me for some reason, since the deeper colours do look right up my alley. 

  	I have to say that I have my eye on a whole bunch of the 3-shadow palettes: The Ingenue (shockingly nice light neutrals), The Mod, The Punk (The middle shade needed to be built up a little, but the others are amazing- reminded me a little of Nars Melusine duo with a cooler purple added) and The Rebel (although the darkest shade was not great). 

  	I tried Jazz(berry) liner as well, which shows as a rose bronze on my skin. It seemed to work fine, but I felt like I was just so surprised by the colour. My skin tone runs cool, so it seemed strange that it was the warmth that showed up on me. It looked different enough from swatches I've seen that I had to double check I'd grabbed the right pencil.


----------



## brittbby (Aug 16, 2013)

katred said:


> Ingenue, Brittbby, you both look gorgeous in this foundation, completely flawless although, as others have mentioned, I suspect that the foundation isn't really responsible...   I finally got to swatch this collection today. I didn't end up purchasing, although that's only because I had already spent a chunk of change at the Armani counter near me. Oops.   My initial impression? Pretty impressed. The eye shadows were the winners for me. Between the 3-shadow and 7-shadow palettes, I really didn't find much in the way of duds. Even the ones that were less pigmented weren't awful.   I tried Outspoken blush and I loved it on me. It immediately brightened and freshened my complexion. Neughty blush (which I think will be more of a highlighter for 90% of people) is lovely as well. Actually, the shades and the textures seemed nice across the board. I know that they haven't gotten the best reviews, but from what I saw, the blushes are kind of underrated.   About the only disappointment for me was the lipsticks. I found that the lighter colours didn't work for me, but that's often the case. what made me flinch was that I tried on Little Pretty- the shade I've been lusting after for months and found a) It felt weirdly gritty as I was applying it (I scraped the top layer off the tester and used alcohol to make sure it was thoroughly cleaned, so now I'm wondering if I messed it up somehow) and b) It wore off within about 20 minutes. Brittbby- I know you got this one and it sounds like your experience was quite different? I'm hoping the wear time was just messed up on me for some reason, since the deeper colours do look right up my alley.   I have to say that I have my eye on a whole bunch of the 3-shadow palettes: The Ingenue (shockingly nice light neutrals), The Mod, The Punk (The middle shade needed to be built up a little, but the others are amazing- reminded me a little of Nars Melusine duo with a cooler purple added) and The Rebel (although the darkest shade was not great).   I tried Jazz(berry) liner as well, which shows as a rose bronze on my skin. It seemed to work fine, but I felt like I was just so surprised by the colour. My skin tone runs cool, so it seemed strange that it was the warmth that showed up on me. It looked different enough from swatches I've seen that I had to double check I'd grabbed the right pencil. :???:


  I know the grit your talking about in Little Pretty, it has shimmer running through it. I can definitely see how the texture can be a little off putting.  I didn't find it to wear off quite as fast.... It didn't really wear off until I ate. I agree! Jazz berry was quite a warm berry color on me, leaning towards that rosy bronze! I do have warm, olive skin though! I also agree about the blushes but finally, it seems musings of a muse, agrees and loves the blushes! They wear really long on me!


----------



## katred (Aug 17, 2013)

brittbby said:


> I know the grit your talking about in Little Pretty, it has shimmer running through it. I can definitely see how the texture can be a little off putting. I didn't find it to wear off quite as fast.... It didn't really wear off until I ate. I agree! Jazz berry was quite a warm berry color on me, leaning towards that rosy bronze! I do have warm, olive skin though! I also agree about the blushes but finally, it seems musings of a muse, agrees and loves the blushes! They wear really long on me!


  	I'm thinking that the short wear time might have been influenced by the fact that I had to use makeup remover to get rid of the shade that I was wearing, so the lipstick was sitting on an anti-lipstick base. What was funny about the texture was that it didn't feel gritty once I was wearing it, just while I was applying it. Honestly, the colour was pretty enough that I'd consider it anyway...


----------



## brittbby (Aug 17, 2013)

katred said:


> I'm thinking that the short wear time might have been influenced by the fact that I had to use makeup remover to get rid of the shade that I was wearing, so the lipstick was sitting on an anti-lipstick base. What was funny about the texture was that it didn't feel gritty once I was wearing it, just while I was applying it. Honestly, the colour was pretty enough that I'd consider it anyway...


  Hahaha I agree! I'm a sucker for colors. It's like MACs dazzle lipsticks. Not my favorite texture but too pretty for me to pass up =P


----------



## sss215 (Aug 17, 2013)

admmgz said:


> lol  thx! no curler used- it's MAC In Extreme Dimension 3D Black Lash mascara


  My favorite mascara right now.     I like the eyeliners in this collection and the formula of some of the shadows. Nothing mind blowing though. I feel like I can buy items sporadically. No need to run out and haul everything and the kitchen sink all at once. The glosses were pretty. I like the magnetized lipstick tube


----------



## brittbby (Aug 17, 2013)

sss215 said:


> My favorite mascara right now.     I like the eyeliners in this collection and the formula of some of the shadows. Nothing mind blowing though. I feel like I can buy items sporadically. No need to run out and haul everything and the kitchen sink all at once. The glosses were pretty. I like the magnetized lipstick tube


  I love the glosses. I have to remind myself everything is permanent so I don't go haul all the lipglosses lol


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Aug 18, 2013)

I havent uploaded this post to my blog yet. Going to in a day or so but wow!

  	Marc Jacobs Beauty Lovemarc - Lip Gel Neo Noir























  	Marc Jacobs Beauty Lovemarc - Lip Gel Seduce Me


----------



## MissTT (Aug 19, 2013)

Woooooo weeeee!


----------



## Rene916 (Aug 19, 2013)

I am not impressed with his makeup line. It reminded me of Sephora's makeup over priced and not long lasting.


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you to everyone including ingenue and brttbby and misstt for swatches and opinions. I was trying to steer clear here but miss tt pulled me on with that foundation match. Lol   did anyone try Outspoken blush? I'm interested in that but im scared it wont look right on my skintone


----------



## katred (Aug 20, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> did anyone try Outspoken blush? I'm interested in that but im scared it wont look right on my skintone


  	I tried it on in store and I loved it. It looks more pink on the skin than it does in the pan, but it's still quite cool-toned. I find it has a nice brightening effect.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Aug 20, 2013)

Here's a head on shot of neo-noir


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 20, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Ingenue your skin always looks perfect. Even when you say there's a blemish I say hogwash. You always give good face.
> 
> I have to revise my review of the foundation just a bit. Thankfully it's for the positive. The first day I tried it I now realize that I had used a new oily cleanser that morning - Omorovicza Thermal Cleansing Balm. I used the MJ foundation the next day using my regular routine and it was much less glowy. I'd say the initial finish is a natural matte. Throughout the day I had some glow and needed to blot a bit. As much as I do with most foundations. It still looked very pretty. I couldn't resist topping it with a dusting of powder again. I like it, but I don't know if I $50 like it. I think it'd be more of a fall/winter foundation for me. It kind of reminds me of the UD Naked, but a slightly better match for my skin. Since I still have half a bottle of that left I'll probably hold off on the MJ for now. So many dang products to try. I rarely feel settled on anything.
> 
> Btw Rads and Ingenue - can you recommend a good reader? I lost you both in the great Google Reader debacle of 2013. Now I feel like I've lost touch with you ladies this summer.


	Hi Miss TT... I'm technologically illiterate so Rads may have a better answer for you. I need to put some fire under my sister's butt so she can build my blog... because blogger is some garbage.

  	I actually like this foundation a lot better than the Urban Decay Naked. I felt like UD sucked the oil (and the life) right out of my skin. I liked the finish, but I never liked the way it made my skin 'feel.' This finish is better for me, and it's totally weightless, so I totally prefer it.

  	I have to say though... if you're a fan of MAC Face & Body, I find that this foundation performs in much the same manner. It works best when you  massage it in. It bonds to the skin and wears sheer to medium. I don't actually think that one is any better than the other in terms of wear and longevity... so there ya go.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 20, 2013)

See... I knew she'd have a better answer.


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 20, 2013)

katred said:


> I tried it on in store and I loved it. It looks more pink on the skin than it does in the pan, but it's still quite cool-toned. I find it has a nice brightening effect.


  I think im going to go tonight and check them out. I dont have any blushes that look like outspoken so if i like it ill buy it and ill get samples of the foundation


----------



## MissTT (Aug 20, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Hi Miss TT... I'm technologically illiterate so Rads may have a better answer for you. I need to put some fire under my sister's butt so she can build my blog... because blogger is some garbage.
> I actually like this foundation a lot better than the Urban Decay Naked. I felt like UD sucked the oil (and the life) right out of my skin. I liked the finish, but I never liked the way it made my skin 'feel.' This finish is better for me, and it's totally weightless, so I totally prefer it.
> 
> I have to say though... if you're a fan of MAC Face & Body, I find that this foundation performs in much the same manner. It works best when you  massage it in. It bonds to the skin and wears sheer to medium. I don't actually think that one is any better than the other in terms of wear and longevity... so there ya go.


  	I've never tried Face & Body. I haven't used a MAC foundation in years. Not via purchase anyway. The MJ feels better than the UD to me, but I hate to waste the money/product when I have so much UD left. I'm trying to be disciplined. If I try my UD next month, however, and realize it's poo in comparison I'll just pitch it. Or at least create a makeup graveyard.


----------



## brittbby (Aug 20, 2013)

I actually find the foundation quite different than face and body on me, personally. MJ offers WAYYYYY more coverage. Face and body is very very very sheer on me and can't really be built up


----------



## Rene916 (Aug 20, 2013)

katred said:


> It's interesting how opinions seem so divided on this line! What products did you try? I tried the foundation genius gel in golden deep and the eyeshadow palette in the vie ingenue  I tried it on in store and I loved it. It looks more pink on the skin than it does in the pan, but it's still quite cool-toned. I find it has a nice brightening effect.


----------



## katred (Aug 20, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> I think im going to go tonight and check them out. I dont have any blushes that look like outspoken so if i like it ill buy it and ill get samples of the foundation


  	I'll be curious to hear your thoughts! I got a sample of the foundation and I like it very much. I don't find that it calls attention to the dry skin around my nose, which is about the only spot on me that is dry right now. I do get the feeling that it might cause some problems during the winter when I have drier skin, but for this time of year, it works for me. I actually need something to give me a soft satin/ matte finish when the weather gets like this and so far this one (over Gosh primer) is doing the job. My skin seems to change fairly significantly from season to season, so it isn't uncommon for me to find foundations that I can only wear for part of the year. (I enjoy YSL Teint Eclat, but it only works for me from December to March.)

  	One thing that I did notice the first time I applied it was that Temptalia was right about the unpleasant smell. It smelled like fruit that had been sitting in the fridge too long. Thankfully, I found that it faded quite quickly and when I applied it for the second time this morning, I didn't notice it at all.

  	I've now tried applying it with a brush and with fingers and either seems to work well. In fact, I think I prefer using my fingers.

  	The one issue I have is that the associate at Sephora thought I should use the second lightest colour rather than the lightest. I find that the colour looks dingy on my skin, even though the match isn't bad. I think in the future, I'd probably go with the lighter shade, since it wasn't that different, but it seemed to have an overall brighter effect. (Note- for some reason, a lot of makeup artists seem to have difficulty matching me to a foundation and I even struggle with it myself sometimes. No idea why.)


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 20, 2013)

ok just got back from sephora and got a sample of cocoa light. i tried it on at home but its night time already and the lighting is bad so idk ill have to see tomorrow morning.   also got the sample of the concealer in shade 6.  it felt awesome but the color im not too sure of.

  	and as for Outspoken Blush that thing DID NOT show u on me. i was so upset. so i skipped the blushes because i was only interested in that one.
  	i bought the powder foundation though in Fawn Cocoa so Ill see how that goes tomorrow in the day time because i tried that also and im like i can barely see in this damn room lol i think i should have gotten it in Fawn but we shall see.  so i will come back here tomorrow with more of my opinion.


----------



## MissTT (Aug 20, 2013)

Excited to hear about the powder! Did you swatch the gel foundations in store? You may be Fawn Deep if you didn't get a tan since you were last matched. The thing with Cocoa Light though is it seemed to me it would be a bit flexible in it's coloring. It seems like it will be fine on me when I get a little lighter in the next month or so. I got the color matching done because I got a tan and needed a new foundation, but I'm too cheap to buy a darker foundation at the end of the summer. I'm silly. I guess I have some samples I could use up. think I have enough to last me a couple of weeks. I just didn't want to be working in cosmetics with a base that was too light - like I didn't know any better.


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 21, 2013)

okkkk the powder is going back.  its so light and i feel like my chanel powder is fine for me right now.  If anything I would exchange it for fawn because fawn cocoa is slightly darker than my face just like my chanel powder so i would rather go a shade down to set my foundation since I have a darker powder already.  but the powder itself is nice and isnt powder when i try building it up.  
  	Most likely I will probably exchange for Rebellious blush though since its cheaper and comes with a brush. lol i just love hte packaging of the compacts that i need to have at least something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	as for the foundation. cocoa light isnt for me. my mac face and body in c6 which i love it lighter than cocoa light and matches me better.  I will say that the foundation although has the look of mac face and body, feels lighter on the face which is awesome.  I want to get a sample of the shade below (fawn deep)
  	and then determine from then on.  If i like it better than my face and body then after i finish with that ill just get the MJ foundation.  I used my mac 130 brush and I had no problems with streaking.


----------



## MissTT (Aug 21, 2013)

What do you mean when you say the powder is light? The color? The coverage? Definitely exchange it if you don't love it. I was thinking you might need Fawn Deep in the Genius Gel. I grabbed a sample of it, but won't be trying it on until next month. Thanks for your input. I don't have enough face to try everything. I really can't try it at work b/c my face is already made up for the day and I don't always want to go in on my nights off because, well, I'm tired and don't want to go way out to the mall which is in the opposite direction from my home.


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 21, 2013)

MissTT said:


> What do you mean when you say the powder is light? The color? The coverage? Definitely exchange it if you don't love it. I was thinking you might need Fawn Deep in the Genius Gel. I grabbed a sample of it, but won't be trying it on until next month. Thanks for your input. I don't have enough face to try everything. I really can't try it at work b/c my face is already made up for the day and I don't always want to go in on my nights off because, well, I'm tired and don't want to go way out to the mall which is in the opposite direction from my home.


  Oh i meant the coverage lol i exchanged it for promiscuous blush. I was going to get rebellious but that thing is 99% the same color as tom ford narcissist. Thank goodnes had my narcissist on me to compare. Tantilizing wasnt my taste. Promiscuous was the last pink color that showed up on me and at first the mua was like its too light but the lighting in sephora sucks but i knew this color would work. I stepped outside and i love this blush. Such a nice soft pink for my cheeks.


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 21, 2013)

And looking at weekend ramblings website, rebellious and promiscuous were switched in the display so the swatches of those are switched


----------



## MissTT (Aug 21, 2013)

ZOMG Rads cut her hair. How cute. She's right. The blushes aren't as bold as they appear.


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 21, 2013)

MissTT said:


> ZOMG Rads cut her hair. How cute. She's right. *The blushes aren't as bold as they appear.*


  	i only tried 7 of the 9 blushes (didnt try the peach/terracota ones provocative & Irresistible so i cant comment on those)
  	but as for the ones ive tried...

*-outspoken*
*-reckless*
*-obsessed*
*-naughty*
  	no point to these when it comes to my skin. nothing happened. nada. i usually ca get away with light blush since i have light cheeks but these were just like really? why?

*-tantalizing*
*-rebellious*
  	great color. very bold.  tantalizing isnt a color iw ould go for so i didnt get it but wow very pigmented.  Rebellious I would have picked but looked way too close to my tom ford narcissist blush

*-promiscuous*
  	the one i ended up buying is a very natural pink on me.  It's great. 

  	here is tantalizing on a woc darker than me...




  	credit: http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2013/08/marc-jacobs-shameless-bold-blush-swatches-and-review/


----------



## katred (Aug 22, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> okkkk the powder is going back.  its so light and i feel like my chanel powder is fine for me right now.  If anything I would exchange it for fawn because fawn cocoa is slightly darker than my face just like my chanel powder so i would rather go a shade down to set my foundation since I have a darker powder already.  but the powder itself is nice and isnt powder when i try building it up.
> Most likely I will probably exchange for Rebellious blush though since its cheaper and comes with a brush. lol i just love hte packaging of the compacts that i need to have at least something
> 
> 
> ...


  	Aw. Sorry it didn't work out for you luvlydee. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I'm wondering if I'll get the same pigmentation if I apply it with a brush. Although it's a contrast on me, I really love the look of Tantalizing and Rebellious as well. I kind of like a modest "doll cheek" effect.


----------



## Mayflower22 (Aug 22, 2013)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Here's a head on shot of neo-noir


  Ooooh la la! This look is just all out GLAM


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 22, 2013)

Here is my promiscuous blush. Just love.


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 22, 2013)

katred said:


> Aw. Sorry it didn't work out for you luvlydee.   Now I'm wondering if I'll get the same pigmentation if I apply it with a brush. Although it's a contrast on me, I really love the look of Tantalizing and Rebellious as well. I kind of like a modest "doll cheek" effect.


  Those blushes are great but i wanted a blush that i didnt have anything close to and promiscuous is just that. Ive become a blush heaux its not even funny lol


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 27, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I've never tried Face & Body. I haven't used a MAC foundation in years. Not via purchase anyway. The MJ feels better than the UD to me, but I hate to waste the money/product when I have so much UD left. I'm trying to be disciplined. If I try my UD next month, however, and realize it's poo in comparison I'll just pitch it. Or at least create a makeup graveyard.


	Face and Body is the ONLY (and those who know me know how I feel in my heart about MAC foundations) MAC foundation that touches this face. The 'bonding' agent in it makes it last like nothing else, and although the coverage is sheer, it can be built to medium... and the coverage is natural and non intrusive. It also doesn't do a number on the skin during wear.

  	MJ foundation reminds me a lot of Face & Body but it has more coverage, and the finish is smoother and a bit more airbrushed. I have to massage it in, but it looks absolutely beautiful once it's on the face.

  	UD was just too drying on me. I wasn't a fan of the way it felt on my face.


----------



## MissTT (Aug 27, 2013)

The clients I've gotten to try the MJ foundation have fallen in love with it. The finish really is beautiful. The last woman I tried it on looked ethereal somehow. This was just with a small swatch. My concern for it is more about staying power. Perhaps I'll just invest in some setting spray. The Genius Gel is really tugging at me. I was going to test the foundation out again today, but it's about 100 degrees and humid. I didn't think it was fair to test _any _foundation in these conditions and expect it to perform well. I threw on some Lancome Teint Idole figuring it should be the toughest foundation I have right now.


----------



## blackbirdxo (Aug 27, 2013)

MissTT said:


> The clients I've gotten to try the MJ foundation have fallen in love with it. The finish really is beautiful. The last woman I tried it on looked ethereal somehow. This was just with a small swatch. My concern for it is more about staying power. Perhaps I'll just invest in some setting spray. The Genius Gel is really tugging at me. I was going to test the foundation out again today, but it's about 100 degrees and humid. I didn't think it was fair to test _any _foundation in these conditions and expect it to perform well. I threw on some Lancome Teint Idole figuring it should be the toughest foundation I have right now.


  	What kind of skin type do you think it suits best being someone whose seen it a bunch?


----------



## MissTT (Aug 27, 2013)

Due to the lighter coverage I wouldn't recommend this foundation for those with really uneven skintone. However, I haven't seen someone like that use the product so I could be wrong. Honestly it seems best suited for normal skin (which seems like an unhelpful answer lol). Maybe slightly dry since it has some moisturizing properties, but then I know some have complained of it catching on drier bits of skin. I consider myself oily and while it didn't pool and separate like MUFE HD does on me I did have some oily breakthrough mid-day. Typical of all foundations I've tried though. I like it for the radiant, polished yet natural finish it gives. I plan to test it out some more, but suspect I'll be picking it up next month. It's not HG for me, but it's pretty and feels good going on. I'm in the market for a very natural looking foundation and this product is currently tied with Smashbox Halo. The Genius Gel foundation looks more natural on me than the NARS Tinted Moisturizers.


----------



## blackbirdxo (Aug 27, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Due to the lighter coverage I wouldn't recommend this foundation for those with really uneven skintone. However, I haven't seen someone like that use the product so I could be wrong. Honestly it seems best suited for normal skin (which seems like an unhelpful answer lol). Maybe slightly dry since it has some moisturizing properties, but then I know some have complained of it catching on drier bits of skin. I consider myself oily and while it didn't pool and separate like MUFE HD does on me I did have some oily breakthrough mid-day. Typical of all foundations I've tried though. I like it for the radiant, polished yet natural finish it gives. I plan to test it out some more, but suspect I'll be picking it up next month. It's not HG for me, but it's pretty and feels good going on. I'm in the market for a very natural looking foundation and this product is currently tied with Smashbox Halo. The Genius Gel foundation looks more natural on me than the NARS Tinted Moisturizers.


  	Sad, my skin is probably too dry for it. The finish is beautiful in the pictures I've seen *swoons*


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 27, 2013)

MissTT said:


> *Due to the lighter coverage I wouldn't recommend this foundation for those with really uneven skintone. However, I haven't seen someone like that use the product so I could be wrong.* Honestly it seems best suited for normal skin (which seems like an unhelpful answer lol). Maybe slightly dry since it has some moisturizing properties, but then I know some have complained of it catching on drier bits of skin. I consider myself oily and while it didn't pool and separate like MUFE HD does on me I did have some oily breakthrough mid-day. Typical of all foundations I've tried though. I like it for the radiant, polished yet natural finish it gives. I plan to test it out some more, but suspect I'll be picking it up next month. It's not HG for me, but it's pretty and feels good going on. I'm in the market for a very natural looking foundation and this product is currently tied with Smashbox Halo. The Genius Gel foundation looks more natural on me than the NARS Tinted Moisturizers.


  	My skin is uneven and i love mac face and body because it evens me out even though its sheer and the marc jacobs like i said before reminded me of face and body except marc jacobs felt better. (not sure if im liking the color selection right now tho of marc) so i must disagree with you pretty lady lol


----------



## MissTT (Aug 27, 2013)

By "really uneven" I guess I meant scarred or blemished. does that make sense? I was trying to say it gently. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm uneven too (although I'm the only one who notices) and it straightens me right out.


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 27, 2013)

MissTT said:


> By "really uneven" I guess I meant scarred or blemished. does that make sense? I was trying to say it gently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh yes def this wont cover blemishes and scars lol gotcha. With face and body i put concealer in those spots and then powder my whole face to bring everything together. And i feel you on the only one who notices. People think im even and im like no! Very frustrating lmao


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 28, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Due to the lighter coverage I wouldn't recommend this foundation for those with really uneven skintone. However, I haven't seen someone like that use the product so I could be wrong. Honestly it seems best suited for normal skin (which seems like an unhelpful answer lol). Maybe slightly dry since it has some moisturizing properties, but then I know some have complained of it catching on drier bits of skin.* I consider myself oily and while it didn't pool and separate like MUFE HD does on me I did have some oily breakthrough mid-day.* Typical of all foundations I've tried though. I like it for the radiant, polished yet natural finish it gives. I plan to test it out some more, but suspect I'll be picking it up next month. It's not HG for me, but it's pretty and feels good going on. I'm in the market for a very natural looking foundation and this product is currently tied with Smashbox Halo. The Genius Gel foundation looks more natural on me than the NARS Tinted Moisturizers.


	I'm hella oily, and I did need to blot this foundation once or twice... but it didn't break on me, which is great. But I'm also not dealing with humidity (it's hot in Cali, but it's a dry heat) so I'm sure that makes a difference.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 28, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> Oh yes def this wont cover blemishes and scars lol gotcha. With face and body i put concealer in those spots and then powder my whole face to bring everything together. And i feel you on the only one who notices. People think im even and im like no! Very frustrating lmao


  	I do the same thing with Face & Body. Once I hit those 'hot spots' you can't even tell that I'm wearing ANYTHING on my face because the finish is so skin-like. You can slap that on, with a little brow gel on your lashes... some sheer nude lip gloss... and look  like you just rolled outta bed looking fabulous!


----------



## katred (Aug 28, 2013)

I've tried the foundation for a few days now and I really like it. My skin can run a bit dry, but during the Summer, it's more normal/ combination. I like the very silky feeling that it gives me and I find that the (relative) dryness of the formula means that it lasts well. I find it's very natural and the coverage is buildable, although I don't generally use really full coverage for anything.

  	The MUA I spoke to at Sephora had told me that some of the ingredients (she mentioned coconut water) actually work to hydrate and smooth the skin, so I'm a bit surprised that ladies with dry complexions are finding it doesn't work for them if that's the case. Then again, just because moisturising elements are present doesn't mean the skin is able to use them.

  	I'm still not convinced that Ivory Medium (114) is the greatest match for me. I'd be curious to try Ivory Light, especially after my "tan" has faded.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 28, 2013)

I did this yesterday, with no color correction. See that stupid little pimple under my cheekbone? The foundation covered it with no issue... and it's RED. Ugh. Can't wait until it goes away...

  	But it held up nicely. I did a sheer coverage with a light dusting of Bobbi Brown powder, and went on with the business of the rest of my face.


----------



## MissTT (Aug 28, 2013)

katred said:


> I've tried the foundation for a few days now and I really like it. My skin can run a bit dry, but during the Summer, it's more normal/ combination. I like the very silky feeling that it gives me and I find that the (relative) dryness of the formula means that it lasts well. I find it's very natural and the coverage is buildable, although I don't generally use really full coverage for anything.
> 
> The MUA I spoke to at Sephora had told me that some of the ingredients (she mentioned coconut water) actually work to hydrate and smooth the skin, s*o I'm a bit surprised that ladies with dry complexions are finding it doesn't work for them if that's the case*. Then again, just because moisturising elements are present doesn't mean the skin is able to use them.
> 
> I'm still not convinced that Ivory Medium (114) is the greatest match for me. I'd be curious to try Ivory Light, especially after my "tan" has faded.


  	I was surprised to hear that, too. Perhaps people need to distinguish b/w dry and flaky b/c you can have one w/o the other.

  	Ingenue, no, we do not see your pimple. LOL Just glowing skin. (Okay wait I just blew up the picture and saw it.) I need to run over to your blog to see what blush you're wearing.


----------



## katred (Aug 28, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I was surprised to hear that, too. Perhaps people need to distinguish b/w dry and flaky b/c you can have one w/o the other.
> 
> Ingenue, no, we do not see your pimple. LOL Just glowing skin. (Okay wait I just blew up the picture and saw it.) I need to run over to your blog to see what blush you're wearing.


  	True enough about dry vs flaky. I remember learning about the difference between skin that is truly dry (lacking oil) and dehydrated (lacking water). Could be that the foundation works for one type but not the other.

  	And Ingenue, I cannot see the pimple. I don't think I've ever seen any kind of blemish on you, for as long as I've been following your blog or seeing you pictures here.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 28, 2013)

I LOVE YOU GUYS for that! Ya'll see that pimple. But it's lovely of you to ignore it. I'm being such a good girl and not picking it... LOL


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 28, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I was surprised to hear that, too. Perhaps people need to distinguish b/w dry and flaky b/c you can have one w/o the other.
> 
> Ingenue, no, we do not see your pimple. LOL Just glowing skin. (*Okay wait I just blew up the picture and saw it.*) I need to run over to your blog to see what blush you're wearing.








  	See!

  	That's MAC Stylish Me Blush. I thought it was gonna be horrid and reddish on me. But it actually works. Now I can't stop using it. LOL


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 28, 2013)

Tell me I don't have to try this foundation. Please. I really don't want to give Marc Jacobs my coins.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 28, 2013)

Shontay see if you can get a sample of Cocoa Light. It reminds me so much of Face & Body that I'd not be so quick to advocate purchase... BUT the finish is definitely more smooth and airbrushed. The Gel formulation is something of a novel oddity... I really like it.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 28, 2013)

Mac's Face and Body? I think that was the first foundation I ever tried. I liked it just fine until I tried their select tint. That was my HG and then they discontinued it. I'll try to get a sample next time I hit Sephora. They know me so well, so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## MissTT (Aug 28, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> See!
> 
> That's MAC Stylish Me Blush. I thought it was gonna be horrid and reddish on me. But it actually works. Now I can't stop using it. LOL


  	But I couldn't even see it until I blew up the picture! I thought you were being crazy. Like katred said, I've never seen a blemish when you've mentioned it on a pic. If I have to squint then you're still lookin' good.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 28, 2013)

HAHAHA! I'll take that. Thanks MissTT!


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 29, 2013)

katred said:


> True enough about dry vs flaky. I remember learning about the difference between skin that is truly dry (lacking oil) and dehydrated (lacking water). Could be that the foundation works for one type but not the other.


  I have dehydrated skin above my cheeks on both side. Closer to nose though not where i usually put my highlights. Its so weird. Like i drink water but i guess not enough????


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 29, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> I do the same thing with Face & Body. Once I hit those 'hot spots' you can't even tell that I'm wearing ANYTHING on my face because the finish is so skin-like. You can slap that on, with a little brow gel on your lashes... some sheer nude lip gloss... and look  like you just rolled outta bed looking fabulous! arty2:


  I never tried brow gel on my lashes... I hate my lashes. So short and curly


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 29, 2013)

Brow gel will just make them shiny and separate them...

  	It's like 'no makeup' makeup.


----------



## katred (Aug 29, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> I have dehydrated skin above my cheeks on both side. Closer to nose though not where i usually put my highlights. Its so weird. Like i drink water but i guess not enough????


  Mine is exactly the same. But along my forehead an on top of my nose, I get shiny. Sigh.   Finally did my first MJ haul! I picked upThe Punk and Seduce Me. I swear I'm going to end up with all the shadow palettes given enough time.


----------



## brittbby (Aug 29, 2013)

katred said:


> Mine is exactly the same. But along my forehead an on top of my nose, I get shiny. Sigh.   Finally did my first MJ haul! I picked upThe Punk and Seduce Me. I swear I'm going to end up with all the shadow palettes given enough time.


  I agree. I want the Lolita. I keep trying to talk myself out of it since I have soooo many browns, but I can't stop thinking about it!


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 29, 2013)

katred said:


> Finally did my first MJ haul! I picked upThe Punk and Seduce Me. I swear I'm going to end up with all the shadow palettes given enough time.


  	im super oily on my forehead an nose and i have yet to find a matte powder that doesnt make me look powdery and control my oily nose for more than 10 minutes


----------



## katred (Aug 31, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> i would do this but my clear brow gel is all dirty from my brow pencil lol
> im super oily on my forehead an nose and i have yet to find a matte powder that doesnt make me look powdery and control my oily nose for more than 10 minutes


  	Sounds like we have the same skin (although I have the pastier version). I have really been liking Hourglass oil-free primer, which makes my whole face nice and silky, doesn't dry the cheeks and holds off the shines for longer than most products. 

  	Having worn my MJ goodies yesterday, I have to say that it has only strengthened my resolve to buy ALL THE DAMN EYE SHADOWS. Even the shade from "The Punk" that swatched poorly (the middle, smallest shade) was incredible on the eye. Given that purple shades are generally prone to fading (at least on me), I was beyond impressed at the lasting power of all three shades. They looked almost the same in the evening as in the morning. (Note: I look like ass in these photos because I've had allergies. Please don't hold it against the cosmetics.)


----------



## MissTT (Aug 31, 2013)

Such a pretty look, katred. What's on your lips?


----------



## katred (Sep 1, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Such a pretty look, katred. What's on your lips?


  	Thanks MissTT! That's the Love Marc Lip Gel (aka lipstick) "Seduce Me". I picked it and Madame Batifole up on the same day only to realise they're incredibly close in terms of colour. Seduce Me is a little bit cooler and deeper and Mme. Batifole has a sheen to it that is quite unique up close. I have a real problem with various shades of berry. It's not safe for me to be around them.


----------



## Knope2012 (Sep 5, 2013)

I got a sample of the eyeliner on my last Sephora order, and I'm definitely going to pick one or two up when this runs out. I have an issue with eyeliners fading on me right at the lashline, but this stays all day on me. I like that I don't have to sharpen it too.


----------



## brittbby (Sep 5, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> I got a sample of the eyeliner on my last Sephora order, and I'm definitely going to pick one or two up with this runs out. I have an issue with eyeliners fading on me right at the lashline, but this stays all day on me. I like that I don't have to sharpen it too.


  I got the sample one too! I lurve it! I want the berry colored one!


----------



## Knope2012 (Sep 5, 2013)

brittbby said:


> I got the sample one too! I lurve it! I want the berry colored one!


  I just looked up a swatch of that, and I must have it! I've been really wanting a berry color for Fall.


----------



## brittbby (Sep 5, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> I just looked up a swatch of that, and I must have it! I've been really wanting a berry color for Fall.


  It reminds me of the girl in the MAC PLW promo. I know the picture is photoshopped but it looks like she has a shimmery berry on her upper lash line!


----------



## Knope2012 (Sep 5, 2013)

brittbby said:


> It reminds me of the girl in the MAC PLW promo. I know the picture is photoshopped but it looks like she has a shimmery berry on her upper lash line!


  Yes, I want that whole look in the promo picture. When I think of all the fun looks I could do with a berry liner, it makes me want it all the more.


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 11, 2013)

do you guys like the highliner? almost everything smudges on me!


----------



## Violasphere (Sep 17, 2013)

brittbby said:


> I thought I'd share a pic of my MJ foundation! I absolutely love it on! It's stunning and very natural looking. I get oily in my tzone so that area I tend to need to set but I love how natural of a finish this foundation is. And something I love most- A GOOD COLOR MATCH!!! It's so hard for me to find a good color match for my olive skin. Only MUFE 123, Nars Stromboli, and now this one! Yippee! Also MAC C4 in face and body... But it's so sheer it's difficult to tell if its actually a good match hahaha


  what color are you?


----------



## brittbby (Sep 17, 2013)

Violasphere said:


> what color are you?


  I got golden deep


----------



## katred (Sep 18, 2013)

Made another small haul. Picked up Tantalizing blush and The Ingenue eye palette. I have no idea why, but I really love the combination of neutrals in that trio. I'm curious to see how the blush works. My face tends to swallow any colour that's put on it after an hour or so, with only a couple of exceptions, but hopefully this will have some staying power.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 18, 2013)

Interested to hear how the blush does on you, katred. Blush-eating-cheeks makes you a good test case.


----------



## katred (Sep 19, 2013)

Trying out The Ingenue today. The frosts are definitely frosty, but can be blended down for a less dramatic effect. (Or left as is for an evening out.) I like the fact that it's extremely neutral, not warm like a lot of combinations. The quality is impeccable on all three shades. I added a little bit of a darker colour as a crease/ contour shade, since there's not a lot of contrast in the palette itself, but I think this would be a perfect combination with virtually any bold lip on it's own.


----------



## brittbby (Oct 9, 2013)

Just saw this on Beautezine's Instagram. My heart is racing lol!!!!! Neeeeeeeeeeeeeed!


----------



## katred (Oct 9, 2013)

brittbby said:


> Just saw this on Beautezine's Instagram. My heart is racing lol!!!!! Neeeeeeeeeeeeeed!


  I was wondering at what point they'd start doing seasonal items with this collection. I'm assuming it's a highlighter and I'm assuming that I need it.


----------



## brittbby (Oct 9, 2013)

katred said:


> I was wondering at what point they'd start doing seasonal items with this collection. I'm assuming it's a highlighter and I'm assuming that I need it.


  Yes yes! I got so excited! Any highlighter that looks this gorgeous will have to be mine. So excited. Now when will it be released is my question! The anticipation!!!


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm getting my first Marc Jacobs haul delivered tomorrow. Since this collection is a little on the spendy side (and a Sephora exclusive so no discount for me) I asked my boyfriend to buy me a few things for our anniversary. I let him pick out the colours.   So far, just about everything that I've seen on this thread has been gorgeous, so I'm getting super excited.


----------



## Tatiana87 (Oct 15, 2013)

I feel like a want to try MJ Genius Gel foundation but I go back and forth about it. I already have Ysl touche eclat illuminating foundation and Chanel perfection lumiere  plus Mac and some other brands. Don't know if it's a must have and I'm also to afraid to ask for a sample at Sephora. Waiting for someone to swatch the foundations all together like Karla Sugar used to do.


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Oct 15, 2013)

Tatiana87 said:


> I feel like a want to try MJ Genius Gel foundation but I go back and forth about it. I already have Ysl touche eclat illuminating foundation and Chanel perfection lumiere  plus Mac and some other brands. Don't know if it's a must have and I'm also to afraid to ask for a sample at Sephora. Waiting for someone to swatch the foundations all together like Karla Sugar used to do.


  I miss those swatches. They were so helpful. Not too many bloggers swatch foundation ranges.


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 16, 2013)

^^Karla Sugar isn't around anymore? (


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 16, 2013)

Her website is still up, but she hasn't updated since May. (She blogged for Neiman Marcus for a while, but she doesn't now.)  I definitely miss her. Her foundation swatches were a godsend, IMO. I can't think of many others, if any, who swatch the full range of foundations.


----------



## Tatiana87 (Oct 16, 2013)

shellygrrl said:


> *I definitely miss her. Her foundation swatches were a godsend, IMO. I can't think of many others, if any, who swatch the full range of foundations.*


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Oct 17, 2013)

brittbby said:


> Just saw this on Beautezine's Instagram. My heart is racing lol!!!!! Neeeeeeeeeeeeeed!


It's up on Sephora now, along with a couple other new products (a holiday gift set and a red-cased classic red lipstick).


----------



## brittbby (Oct 17, 2013)

vaisforluvrs said:


> It's up on Sephora now, along with a couple other new products (a holiday gift set and a red-cased classic red lipstick).


  Oh yay!!! Thank you! I wish we had some swatches already!!!


----------



## brittbby (Oct 17, 2013)

My jaw dropped! I need this in my life ASAP!!  Edit: I just realized this isn't a great value... Boo! They value the lacquer case at $100?? Hmmm


----------



## commandolando (Oct 17, 2013)

brittbby said:


> Edit: I just realized this isn't a great value... Boo! They value the lacquer case at $100?? Hmmm


----------



## brittbby (Oct 17, 2013)

I did!! I'm obsessed! I want both sets plus the highlighter -_- doomed!! Hahaha plus I want nars stuff. Poor wallet


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Oct 17, 2013)

brittbby said:


> Edit: I just realized this isn't a great value... Boo! They value the lacquer case at $100?? Hmmm


Maybe the red lipstick case was expensive to make


----------



## katred (Oct 30, 2013)

Here's a review of the holiday powder. It's actually quite understated:

  http://www.perilouslypale.com/2013/10/marc-jacobs-lightshow-luminizing-powder-302-close-holiday-2013-photos-swatches-review.html


----------



## MissTT (Oct 30, 2013)

Maybe I was feeling especially giddy opening holiday items, but the overspray kind of looked like real sequins in real life. At a glance anyway. It's a gorgeous piece.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Oct 30, 2013)

katred said:


> Here's a review of the holiday powder. It's actually quite understated:
> 
> http://www.perilouslypale.com/2013/10/marc-jacobs-lightshow-luminizing-powder-302-close-holiday-2013-photos-swatches-review.html


I was worried that it would be too glittery but I'm glad that it's just an overspray. So pretty!


----------



## katred (Oct 30, 2013)

If you're looking for a somewhat better deal, the "sampler kit" with a shadow trio, lip gloss, eye liner, mascara and perfume sample looks like a better option. The shadow trio is very holiday-like.

  I also just noticed that there are sparkly cream shadows up that I hadn't noticed before. I have allergic reactions to almost all cream shadows, so I doubt these will be for me, but I'm sure some might be interested in them...


----------



## katred (Nov 30, 2013)

On a whim, I picked up The Glam shadow trio this week. At first, I had thought it would be too warm for me, but having worn it a couple of times, I really love it. I actually think that I'm going to apply myself to collecting all the 3-shadow palettes, because I can see ways in which I could work with all of them. Ironically, for me, the large yellow-beige shade in The Glam was what sold me on it. I have literally never seen a shade like it. It's a lovely, silky matte that might work for darker skin tones as a highlight shade, but on me is just perfect over the lid. It's deep enough that it adds noticeable colour, but the yellow tone really brightens my eyes. It's a very warm-toned palette, but unless you're extremely cool-toned, I think that it would work well for you.


----------



## katred (Aug 29, 2014)

Found a shot of a new palette coming out for the holidays!   http://instagram.com/p/sQBnDDzKM1/  Looks like a muted version of The Siren, sort of.   Also, has anyone else noticed that a few new items have been creeping into the permanent collection at Sephora? There's a new 3-palette and a new 7-palette, plus a new blush. Haven't heard anything about them. The 3-pan is taupe... Heaven help me.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Aug 29, 2014)

katred said:


> Also, has anyone else noticed that a few new items have been creeping into the permanent collection at Sephora? There's a new 3-palette and a new 7-palette, plus a new blush. Haven't heard anything about them. The 3-pan is taupe... Heaven help me.


  Pretty. Looks like there is an eyeliner set too.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 30, 2014)

Anyone got the Dreamer 212 shadow Palette! I want to get that one but would love to hear some thoughts before taking the leap! Thanks!


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 30, 2014)

Is this forum for everything marc jacobs? I'm considering the Lolita palette and the Dreamer palette, are those awesome?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Sep 30, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> Is this forum for everything marc jacobs? I'm considering the Lolita palette and the Dreamer palette, are those awesome?


  I have the lolita and it's very pretty! I suppose it depends what palettes and shadows you have already as it is fairly dupeable.  The Dreamer I was considering but I don't know if it's too warm toned to work without having to use other shadows to complete a look for me.


----------



## Melbade (Oct 1, 2014)

I have The Tease and it's beautiful. It was not necessary but I couldn't resist ...


----------



## gabzillaa (Nov 14, 2014)

So I got this as a gift and I'm not sure if it's real as it doesn't have a sticker under. I'm not familiar with MJ Beauty so I'm scared it might be fake 






  Can anyone help?


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 14, 2014)

It looks like the packaging of the Lovemarc Lip Gels... http://www.sephora.com/lovemarc-lip-gel-P379423?skuId=1510833  However, the only one that Sephora sells that comes in packaging similar to the colour of the lipstick is Showstopper (which is a red). All the other shades come in black packaging, as you can see if you go through all the shades. So unless they were sold like that previously and I'm not aware of that, I'm thinking you got a fake.


----------



## gabzillaa (Nov 14, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> It looks like the packaging of the Lovemarc Lip Gels... http://www.sephora.com/lovemarc-lip-gel-P379423?skuId=1510833  However, the only one that Sephora sells that comes in packaging similar to the colour of the lipstick is Showstopper (which is a red). All the other shades come in black packaging, as you can see if you go through all the shades. So unless they were sold like that previously and I'm not aware of that, I'm thinking you got a fake.


  Yeah, that's whaf I saw as well (the red packaging). It smells good and it's magnetic like the regular lip gels are. But I don't trust trying it on.   Sucks cause its a pretty color. Thanks for your help, though!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 14, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> So I got this as a gift and I'm not sure if it's real as it doesn't have a sticker under. I'm not familiar with MJ Beauty so I'm scared it might be fake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It does look like a lovemarc gel lippie but again showstopper is the only shade I have seen in red packaging. Rest are black but there has been som LE collections with a white base and so. So these could be part of an older LE collection or a new one?? You can probably try mailing MJ customer care with the pic and maybe they will be ble to help? It looks too perfect for a fake though!!


----------



## gabzillaa (Nov 14, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It does look like a lovemarc gel lippie but again showstopper is the only shade I have seen in red packaging. Rest are black but there has been som LE collections with a white base and so. So these could be part of an older LE collection or a new one?? You can probably try mailing MJ customer care with the pic and maybe they will be ble to help? It looks too perfect for a fake though!!


  Right! It's so pretty, I keep looking for ways to prove that it's real haha!! It didn't even cross my mind to email MJ, I'll try that! Thanks so much!


----------



## gabzillaa (Nov 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It looks too perfect for a fake though!!


  THEY REPLIED!!!

"Dear Gabriella,

Thank you for contacting Marc Jacobs Beauty.

The lipstick case style is the same a Marc Jacobs lip gel. It looks like it is one of the specials that are no longer available.

Please let us know if we can provide any additional assistance.

Thank you again for visiting marcjacobsbeauty.com<http://marcjacobsbeauty.com>.

Sincerely,
Fay"

So, I guess it's real!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 17, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> THEY REPLIED!!!  [COLOR=222222]"Dear Gabriella,[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]Thank you for contacting Marc Jacobs Beauty.[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]The lipstick case style is the same a Marc Jacobs lip gel. It looks like it is one of the specials that are no longer available.[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]Please let us know if we can provide any additional assistance.[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]Thank you again for visiting [/COLOR][COLOR=1155CC]marcjacobsbeauty.com[/COLOR][COLOR=222222].[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]Sincerely,[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]Fay"[/COLOR]  [COLOR=222222]So, I guess it's real! [/COLOR]:nanas:


 Oh yay!!!!!!!! :yahoo:


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm surprised they responded.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 23, 2014)

Should I get the siren palette?


----------



## katred (Nov 23, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Should I get the siren palette?


  I saw an SA at Sephora wearing shades from the palette recently and was blown away by the pigmentation. I asked him if he'd used a coloured base and he said it was just the powder shadows. It's limited, so I think it's probab worth it.


----------



## sss215 (Dec 8, 2014)

I grabbed a lipgloss in Gypsy and I'm in love.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jan 6, 2015)

gabzillaa said:


> Can anyone help?


  I just saw a picture on instagram for the spring collection and the lipsticks have this packaging so it was probably an early sample or something.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Naynadine (Jan 6, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


>


  I'm really, really interested in these, they look promising. The contour shade looks like it will work for lighter and also cooler skintones.


----------



## katred (Jan 6, 2015)

There's also apparently a new lipstick line coming out, which probably explains why the previous lipsticks are disappearing.


----------



## gabzillaa (Jan 6, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I just saw a picture on instagram for the spring collection and the lipsticks have this packaging so it was probably an early sample or something.


  I saw!! Thanks so much!


----------



## AstronautRaptor (Jan 10, 2015)

I purchased The Dreamer and The Tease the other day  I was thinking about adding in Lolita.. but do I really need The Dreamer AND Lolita?


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 11, 2015)

I want that bag in the promo picture!


----------



## Shars (Jan 20, 2015)

Has anyone taken the plunge with the new lip colours that launched last night? There's tons of colours. I think I may to go and swatch to decide which ones I want. His previous ones (the lip gels) have disappeared from his website even though 2 days ago all but one were still in stock and they had a deal to buy 3 for $70 as opposed to the $30 each. I wanted to get three but was waiting for that darn Saboteur to come back into stock and now they're all gone


----------



## katred (Jan 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> Has anyone taken the plunge with the new lip colours that launched last night? There's tons of colours. I think I may to go and swatch to decide which ones I want. His previous ones (the lip gels) have disappeared from his website even though 2 days ago all but one were still in stock and they had a deal to buy 3 for $70 as opposed to the $30 each. I wanted to get three but was waiting for that darn Saboteur to come back into stock and now they're all gone


  I was waiting for that one too. Oh well, it's not like I couldn't have bought it at some point in the last year and a half. And it's not like I need another dark burgundy lipstick.

  I am thinking that I'll take the plunge and order one of the new shades just to test the formula out. You know, for _science_. After all, I need to know if I'm going to really like the new formulas or not. And I can't do that without buying... I think I'm in real trouble with the full-coverage line, since there are a lot of deep reds and berries that I can see in the line-up.


----------



## Shars (Jan 24, 2015)

katred said:


> I was waiting for that one too. Oh well, it's not like I couldn't have bought it at some point in the last year and a half. And it's not like I need another dark burgundy lipstick.
> 
> I am thinking that I'll take the plunge and order one of the new shades just to test the formula out. You know, for _science_. After all, I need to know if I'm going to really like the new formulas or not. And I can't do that without buying... I think I'm in real trouble with the full-coverage line, since there are a lot of deep reds and berries that I can see in the line-up.


  I said the same thing. They also had a black friday deal that you could get Saboteur plus a lip gloss and this gorgeous nail polish and a cosmetic bag. I didn't care for the lip gloss (it was too sheer IMO) but would have gotten it if Saboteur never came back. Now those gift sets are also off the website. I wonder where they went. Does MJ have any standalone stores that sells his beauty stuff? 

  ETA: Have they reached the Sephoras in Canada as yet? They're on the website but maybe you can swatch 'em in store and pick up 1 or 5, you know, for "science" lol.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 25, 2015)

Are the new lipsticks in sephora stores in the US? I see them online, and most are sold out. I thought these were coming in Feb?! I want to swatch, though.  They're not available in any sephoras 100 miles from me. Guess I'll be waiting.


----------



## patentg33k (Jan 26, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Are the new lipsticks in sephora stores in the US? I see them online, and most are sold out. I thought these were coming in Feb?! I want to swatch, though.  They're not available in any sephoras 100 miles from me. Guess I'll be waiting.


  They haven't reached my Sephora yet (as of last Friday)


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jan 26, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Are the new lipsticks in sephora stores in the US? I see them online, and most are sold out. I thought these were coming in Feb?! I want to swatch, though.  They're not available in any sephoras 100 miles from me. Guess I'll be waiting.


 Apparently the store release will be Feb 20th. I went to sephora this weekend and there was an empty space for them with a little sign that had the release date.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 26, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Apparently the store release will be Feb 20th. I went to sephora this weekend and there was an empty space for them with a little sign that had the release date.


  Oh weird. That's a little late for already having them online. Thanks for the update!!


----------



## katred (Jan 26, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Apparently the store release will be Feb 20th. I went to sephora this weekend and there was an empty space for them with a little sign that had the release date.


  I'm happy they'll be in store at all. They've had new palettes (7 and 3 shade sizes) on their web site since the Fall and they've never made it to my store. I have a feeling the delay is because they're going to have to rebuild/ remodel a lot of the fixtures, which is a pretty big undertaking. I guess they wanted all their new, permanent products out before doing this.

  Most of the new lipsticks are already sold out on the Canadian site.


----------



## sugarberry (Jan 26, 2015)

Edit to remove link.

  Never mind, the link doesn't work anymore and I can't seem to find another picture.  Anyway, it was a palette of all soft pinks and browns.

  ------------------------------------------------
  Speaking of the palettes and new releases, has anyone seen the Summer 2015 releases?  I was browsing online for something else, but this popped up:


  I only own the eyeliners from Marc Jacobs, but this palette looks nice.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 26, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Are the new lipsticks in sephora stores in the US? I see them online, and most are sold out. I thought these were coming in Feb?! I want to swatch, though.  They're not available in any sephoras 100 miles from me. Guess I'll be waiting.


  Lauren  ~ the lipsticks are back online at Sephora!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Feb 9, 2015)

Sabrina has swatches of all the Lip Cremes up on her blog http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2015/02/marc-jacobs-beauty-le-marc-lip-creme.html?m=1  I'm loving Infamous and Boy Gorgeous. I went to Sephora this weekend since the new lipsticks were supposed to be out and they just had some old shades and no testers. Thankfully my Kiss Kiss Bang Bang mini should be here today. Can't wait to test it out.


----------



## katred (Feb 9, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I'm loving Infamous and Boy Gorgeous. I went to Sephora this weekend since the new lipsticks were supposed to be out and they just had some old shades and no testers. Thankfully my Kiss Kiss Bang Bang mini should be here today. Can't wait to test it out.


  Thanks for the link! I'm a little wary of the formula since the she says it can be drying. A lot of products that some find slightly drying are _really_  uncomfortable for me. I am really drawn to some of the shades, though (of course). Boy Gorgeous and Magenta are appealing, but I feel like I probably have dupes among my many, many berries. I really like the look of KKBB and Je T'Aime, so I might start with one of those, just to be different.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Feb 9, 2015)

katred said:


> Thanks for the link! I'm a little wary of the formula since the she says it can be drying. A lot of products that some find slightly drying are _really_  uncomfortable for me. I am really drawn to some of the shades, though (of course). Boy Gorgeous and Magenta are appealing, but I feel like I probably have dupes among my many, many berries. I really like the look of KKBB and Je T'Aime, so I might start with one of those, just to be different.


  No problem! I just wore Kiss Kiss Bang Bang for a couple hours (took it off to eat) and while I didn't find it drying it was definitely not hydrating. Demi-matte it sure is. It did cling to some dry patches on my lips as well. Next time I try it I'll exfoliate first and then report back. I would definitely suggest a lip balm underneath if you're looking to buy some. Now I'm not sure I want to buy any more but I definitely will give it a few more tries before I decide.


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 9, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Sabrina has swatches of all the Lip Cremes up on her blog http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2015/02/marc-jacobs-beauty-le-marc-lip-creme.html?m=1  I'm loving Infamous and Boy Gorgeous. I went to Sephora this weekend since the new lipsticks were supposed to be out and they just had some old shades and no testers. Thankfully my Kiss Kiss Bang Bang mini should be here today. Can't wait to test it out.


  Thanks I love Infamous too!


----------



## YarahFlower (Feb 24, 2015)

I bought the #instamarc light filtering powder yesterday, and used it  for the first time this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm VERY impressed with how it performs! I have medium-tan skin with neutral undertones and I bought the 2nd to darkest palette in  "Mirage Filter 40"


----------



## katred (Feb 24, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> I bought the #instamarc light filtering powder yesterday, and used it  for the first time this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm kind of curious about these, although I'm worried that the lightest one will still be a bit dark on me. I've seen a lot of positive reviews thus far...


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 24, 2015)

I really want Je'taime.


----------



## YarahFlower (Feb 24, 2015)

katred said:


> I'm kind of curious about these, although I'm worried that the lightest one will still be a bit dark on me.  I've seen a lot of positive reviews thus far...


  If you you are close to a Sephora, have them test it out on you in the store. Update us on if you get it or not  I hope it works out for you hun!


----------



## slowlikehoney (Feb 24, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I really want Je'taime.


  Me too. I swatched it in-store and it's gorgeous. That and Magenta are high on my want list but I'm trying to hold off on getting them until Sephora's Chic week.


----------



## katred (Feb 26, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> Me too. I swatched it in-store and it's gorgeous. That and Magenta are high on my want list but I'm trying to hold off on getting them until Sephora's Chic week.


  Good Plan. Je T'Aime is #1 on my list, but I'm also drawn to Magenta and Boy Gorgeous. I'm going to have to bring a few of my berry shades with me to compare, though, because I feel like the last two look like shades I already have.


----------



## YarahFlower (Feb 26, 2015)

#LEGIT the #instamarc powders seriously make me look like I'm photo shopped! In spite of the MASSIVE size of the case AND the actual product, Im definitely going to get a BU! #byeKVDandABHcontourpalletes #HELLOMARCJACOBS


----------



## IHughes (Feb 26, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> #HELLOMARCJACOBS


I've heard more people say this too so now I'm very interested as I have very large visible pores!


----------



## YarahFlower (Feb 27, 2015)

IHughes said:


> I've heard more people say this too so now I'm very interested as I have very large visible pores!


 You MUST go a swatch it! The powders are so soft they almost feel like a cream! You should have a SA put it on you  Im in the middle shade 'mirage filter 40', and I have been setting my concealer with the highlight shade. omg, every time I wear it, I can't help but look at myself in the mirror and say "alright #instamarc,  you better werk!" lol. the contour shade is a cool toned  grey/brown, perfect for creating shadows! The powders really give a soft focus to the places you apply it. I hope it works out for you


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 27, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> You MUST go a swatch it! The powders are so soft they almost feel like a cream! You should have a SA put it on you  Im in the middle shade 'mirage filter 40', and I have been setting my concealer with the highlight shade. omg, every time I wear it, I can't help but look at myself in the mirror and say "alright #instamarc,  you better werk!" lol. the contour shade is a cool toned  grey/brown, perfect for creating shadows! The powders really give a soft focus to the places you apply it. I hope it works out for you


  SOOO many glowing reviews for this-- i must go check it out ASAP!!


----------



## YarahFlower (Feb 27, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> SOOO many glowing reviews for this-- i must go check it out ASAP!!


  let us know how you like it! I have a feeling you will be walking out of the store with this!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 27, 2015)

tempted to get that contour duo.


----------



## YarahFlower (Feb 27, 2015)

Mini Marc Jacobs haul and swatches of the #instamarc duo in "mirage filter 40" ...I'm going to haul some of his brushes next!!!


----------



## patentg33k (Mar 7, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Mini Marc Jacobs haul and swatches of the #instamarc duo in "mirage filter 40" ...I'm going to haul some of his brushes next!!!


I've heard the bronzer is amazing--is the texture similar to the contour powders?  

I really, really want to love the contour powders.  But I can't get over the fact that the highlight shades don't have shimmer. I love my highlights. Also, I'm NC15/20 and can't figure out which one I would get. The lightest one looks too subtle for me. Signed, confused.


----------



## katred (Mar 7, 2015)

Not sure if the same is true in the US, but I notice that on the Canadian Sephora site, almost all the blushes are out of stock or tagged "only a few left". I'm wondering if they're planning on launching a new blush line and discontinuing the existing ones


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 7, 2015)

patentg33k said:


> I've heard the bronzer is amazing--is the texture similar to the contour powders?     I really, really want to love the contour powders.  But I can't get over the fact that the highlight shades don't have shimmer. I love my highlights. Also, I'm NC15/20 and can't figure out which one I would get. The lightest one looks too subtle for me. Signed, confused.


  This bronzer is THE ONE for me! It has a different feel than the contour duo. It's pressed harder, NO fallout! Vert natural looking! Best part, it's not orange!!! As far as the contour duo goes, have them try it out on you in the store. I do find that the contour shade in the lightest and darkest duo both run warm. The contour duo in the shade 'mirage filter' runs cooler.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 8, 2015)

katred said:


> Not sure if the same is true in the US, but I notice that on the Canadian Sephora site, almost all the blushes are out of stock or tagged "only a few left". I'm wondering if they're planning on launching a new blush line and discontinuing the existing ones


  You know what I think that might be happening. On the US site only one is sold out, the same one is also sold out on the MJ Beauty site, but a few of them say only a few left. Plus I went in store yesterday and it looked like they had almost no stock of the blushes left. I mean they could just be waiting on a new shipment but considering that he's already phased out lipsticks and is adding new stuff to his line it makes me feel that the blushes may be the next to go. Unfortunately the only one I'm interested in is the one sold out on both sites but I put one (the last one apparently) on hold at my local Sephora and am going to pick it up tomorrow, or later today if I can get my ass up to go. I was going to wait for Chic Week but 15% off is not a terrible thing to miss. Plus there will be plenty of other stuff to pick up then.


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 8, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> You know what I think that might be happening. On the US site only one is sold out, the same one is also sold out on the MJ Beauty site, but a few of them say only a few left. Plus I went in store yesterday and it looked like they had almost no stock of the blushes left. I mean they could just be waiting on a new shipment but considering that he's already phased out lipsticks and is adding new stuff to his line it makes me feel that the blushes may be the next to go. Unfortunately the only one I'm interested in is the one sold out on both sites but I put one (the last one apparently) on hold at my local Sephora and am going to pick it up tomorrow, or later today if I can get my ass up to go. I was going to wait for Chic Week but 15% off is not a terrible thing to miss. Plus there will be plenty of other stuff to pick up then.


  Which blush were you looking for? And what happened to the lip vinyls... I bought one for my friend at the on January and it liked do good in her that I wanted one for myself but they're all gone.  Hope they bring them back.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 8, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> And what happened to the lip vinyls... I bought one for my friend at the on January and it liked do good in her that I wanted one for myself but they're all gone. Hope they bring them back.


  I was looking for the lilac blush, Outspoken. I didn't even notice the lip vinyls were gone! Personally I didn't like them that much, I hate any gloss that is "plumping". That tingling feeling makes me crazy. It seems like he is phasing out parts of his original collection. Hopefully he keeps the highliners.


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 8, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I was looking for the lilac blush, Outspoken. I didn't even notice the lip vinyls were gone! Personally I didn't like them that much, I hate any gloss that is "plumping". That tingling feeling makes me crazy. It seems like he is phasing out parts of his original collection. Hopefully he keeps the highliners.


  That's a pretty blush!  You need to go out and pick it up. I have one other blush by him and it's irresistible.. I have Rebellious in my cart! Now I feel better about missing the lipgloss . Let us know if you pick up Outspoken.


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm a little behind everyone else as of late, but I'm really liking Honey(Bun) liner. As of late, I've started hoarding coral/peachy/nude lipliners, and it's totally in my wheelhouse.

  That said, I don't think it's a standout like the MJ eyeliners. I'll use it up, but there are others that perform as well as this.

  Anyone else having the same experience?


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 8, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Now I feel better about missing the lipgloss . Let us know if you pick up Outspoken.


  I'm definitely picking it up! They have it on hold for me until they close tomorrow so I'm going to pick it up after work. I'll let you know how I like it. I know some people liked the lipgloss but I couldn't take it, I had to wipe it off after 10 minutes. It's too bad too because other than the tingle it was a nice formula, not too sticky and pretty opaque. But yeah, don't feel too bad about missing them, there are better formulas out there.


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 8, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I'm definitely picking it up! They have it on hold for me until they close tomorrow so I'm going to pick it up after work. I'll let you know how I like it. I know some people liked the lipgloss but I couldn't take it, I had to wipe it off after 10 minutes. It's too bad too because other than the tingle it was a nice formula, not too sticky and pretty opaque. But yeah, don't feel too bad about missing them, there are better formulas out there.


  Yay!  In excited for you.  Blushes are my weakness!  I love them so much!


----------



## wtfayisha (Mar 9, 2015)

sorry if this is hassle but what foundation shade are you? I'm around a NARS Barcelona and was wondering whether to get Mirage or Hi Fi as I don't know if Mirage will show up on my skin!


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 9, 2015)

wtfayisha said:


> sorry if this is hassle but what foundation shade are you? I'm around a NARS Barcelona and was wondering whether to get Mirage or Hi Fi as I don't know if Mirage will show up on my skin!


  No hassle at all  I too am in the shade Barcelona in NARS foundations. I purchased the Mirage filter 40. You can build up the contour shade to a very deep cool brown/grey shadow, or keep it light and natural looking with one or two strokes. I prefer the mirage filter because out of the three options, it has the only true cool toned shade for creating the perfect shadow. The other two are more orange and red based. If you can, go in the store and swatch or have a SA put it on you  hope I was helpful


----------



## wtfayisha (Mar 9, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> No hassle at all  I too am in the shade Barcelona in NARS foundations. I purchased the Mirage filter 40. You can build up the contour shade to a very deep cool brown/grey shadow, or keep it light and natural looking with one or two strokes. I prefer the mirage filter because out of the three options, it has the only true cool toned shade for creating the perfect shadow. The other two are more orange and red based. If you can, go in the store and swatch or have a SA put it on you  hope I was helpful


  Oh thank you so much that's so helpful, I'm actually ordering from the UK so I need all the reviews I can get haha! Will definitely be making an order soon it looks so beautiful!


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 9, 2015)

wtfayisha said:


> Oh thank you so much that's so helpful, I'm actually ordering from the UK so I need all the reviews I can get haha! Will definitely be making an order soon it looks so beautiful!


  You're welcome hun  hope you get it soon! And trust, it IS beautiful!!!  Just wait until you swatch it, feels like silk


----------



## wtfayisha (Mar 9, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> You're welcome hun  hope you get it soon! And trust, it IS beautiful!!!  Just wait until you swatch it, feels like silk


  I think I'm going to get it next week it's my first Marc Jacobs product and I'm so excited about it! I'll be waiting by my doorstep until the post arrives! :eyelove:


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 9, 2015)

wtfayisha said:


> I think I'm going to get it next week it's my first Marc Jacobs product and I'm so excited about it! I'll be waiting by my doorstep until the post arrives! :eyelove:


  Yaaaaaay! He makes some really great products! I love his Omega bronzer!...let us know how u like it once it has come!


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Apr 11, 2015)

Ugh I really want Mirage Filter. Anyone know if its in stock around NYC? Herald Sq didn't have it, nobody answers the phones anywhere else, and I don't trust the Sephora product finder lmao.


----------



## purplerinne (Apr 11, 2015)

CiaoBellaa said:


> Ugh I really want Mirage Filter. Anyone know if its in stock around NYC? Herald Sq didn't have it, nobody answers the phones anywhere else, and I don't trust the Sephora product finder lmao.


  it's been sold out here in ca too.....really popular color I had to buy mine at them  Marc Jacobs store....


----------



## IHughes (Apr 11, 2015)

I've got the Mirage filter and I'm testing it out well before I review it!! So excited to share my thoughts when I've tried it out properly! I already reviewed Kiss Kiss Bang Bang and it's a super lip colour and great formula!


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Apr 11, 2015)

I love the polish in Wine Not  Can't wait to do a look with MAC's Looking Good Fluidline and Wine Not on my nails.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 11, 2015)

CiaoBellaa said:


> Ugh I really want Mirage Filter. Anyone know if its in stock around NYC? Herald Sq didn't have it, nobody answers the phones anywhere else, and I don't trust the Sephora product finder lmao.


  I saw them in stock about a week ago at the one in Columbus Circle, that's where I got mine


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Apr 11, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I saw them in stock about a week ago at the one in Columbus Circle, that's where I got mine


  I tracked one down and put it on hold (fingers crossed)
  How do you like it?


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Apr 11, 2015)

purplerinne said:


> it's been sold out here in ca too.....really popular color I had to buy mine at them Marc Jacobs store....


  How do you like it?


----------



## califabulous (Apr 11, 2015)

I have 60 and the brush on my list. Do I need this? I'm around nc 50 or nars Macao.  The first time since tried it out knew I had to have it. The second time I couldn't see it on! But you know how the lighting is in the store.


----------



## purplerinne (Apr 11, 2015)

CiaoBellaa said:


> How do you like it?


  I love it! the contour color doesn't turn muddy on me and the yellow color is great for under eye


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 28, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/marc-jacobs-navy-noir-orange-crush-blue-me-away-highliners-reviews-photos-swatches#more-195068


----------



## Anneri (Apr 28, 2015)

I love the Orange Crush liner on T. Any opinions of the liners here? I've never tried them before. Are they any good?


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 28, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I love the Orange Crush liner on T. Any opinions of the liners here? I've never tried them before. Are they any good?


 
  Hi
  I have Intro(vert) and Th(ink) and they wear quite well. Can you test them at a store? I have to order online only.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi AWS! Sadly we don't have MJ beauty over here - I was thinking asking a friend to get it for me when she's in the US later that month. I was quite thrown off when someone posted that they smudge on her at T's review! I hate smudgy liners because my eyes water easily and I need one that doesn't budge.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 28, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Hi AWS! Sadly we don't have MJ beauty over here - I was thinking asking a friend to get it for me when she's in the US later that month. I was quite thrown off when someone posted that they smudge on her at T's review! I hate smudgy liners because my eyes water easily and I need one that doesn't budge.


  I understand.
  I don't use liners on my waterline so I can't say for that aspect of it, but I had no problems with it on my eyelid.
  Maybe you can ask in the Sephora thread?


----------



## Shars (Apr 30, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Hi AWS! Sadly we don't have MJ beauty over here - I was thinking asking a friend to get it for me when she's in the US later that month. I was quite thrown off when someone posted that they smudge on her at T's review! I hate smudgy liners because my eyes water easily and I need one that doesn't budge.


  Hi Anneri. I don't experience smudging with these unless I smudge them before they set. They wear better than my UD ones which I love but I'm not a big fan of the packaging for the minis. I feel like they keep going back down in the tube with use and I have to constantly wind them up during application. If you can, I'd say get the set he brought out last holiday. It's still available on his website.


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hi Anneri. I don't experience smudging with these unless I smudge them before they set. They wear better than my UD ones which I love but I'm not a big fan of the packaging for the minis. I feel like they keep going back down in the tube with use and I have to constantly wind them up during application. If you can, I'd say get the set he brought out last holiday. It's still available on his website.


  I thought I was crazy when I didn't like the minis! I got the holiday set, stored them properly, and in 3 of them, the whole gel crayon fell right out! I've never had this happen to me on a full sized one-- and I store them all the same.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 30, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I thought I was crazy when I didn't like the minis! I got the holiday set, stored them properly, and in 3 of them, the whole gel crayon fell right out! I've never had this happen to me on a full sized one-- and I store them all the same.


 Actually this just happened to one of my full size pencils, not happy.


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 30, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Actually this just happened to one of my full size pencils, not happy.


  Really? Yikes! I'm sorry to hear that.  I wonder why this happens... Honestly I've stopped buying pencil eyeliners in general. I mostly wear wing eyeliner, and rarely any on the bottom. I can never get a clean crisp line from pencils, even when perfectly sharpened.


----------



## v0ltagekid (May 1, 2015)

CiaoBellaa said:


> I tracked one down and put it on hold (fingers crossed)
> How do you like it?


  sorry girl! never saw ur response!
  I like it!
  Don't love it, but I am getting used to it haha.
  The yellow side is my fav!
  Did  u manage to get urs?


----------



## CiaoBellaa (May 1, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> sorry girl! never saw ur response!
> I like it!
> Don't love it, but I am getting used to it haha.
> The yellow side is my fav!
> Did  u manage to get urs?


  All good! I did manage to get one and I really love the yellow side too. The bronze side is nice but I have to use a light hand! I also noticed it comes off easily when I work out and sweat. Really gross. But I like it, its a nice summer bronzer!


----------



## v0ltagekid (May 1, 2015)

CiaoBellaa said:


> All good! I did manage to get one and I really love the yellow side too. The bronze side is nice but I have to use a light hand! I also noticed it comes off easily when I work out and sweat. Really gross. But I like it, its a nice summer bronzer!


  Yea you definitely need to use a light hand! It comes off like that? ew hahaha
  I try to not wear makeup to the gym, but if I already have it on for the day what is a girl gonna do! haha
  I don't remember if I wore it to the gym yet, I have to do it on purpose to see what happens hahah!


----------



## CiaoBellaa (May 1, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yea you definitely need to use a light hand! It comes off like that? ew hahaha
> I try to not wear makeup to the gym, but if I already have it on for the day what is a girl gonna do! haha
> I don't remember if I wore it to the gym yet, I have to do it on purpose to see what happens hahah!


  Exactly, I already have makeup on by the time I work out. It is pretty gross and I've never had a bronzer basically melt off my skin when I sweat before hahaha. Lemme know if you experience the same thing!


----------



## Shars (May 3, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I thought I was crazy when I didn't like the minis! I got the holiday set, stored them properly, and in 3 of them, the whole gel crayon fell right out! I've never had this happen to me on a full sized one-- and I store them all the same.
> 
> My gold mini one fell all the way out too! It went back in with no problems and still works so I'm happy about that.
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Ernie*
> ...


  I think it might be a minor manufacturing flaw. The lids never go fully on and I feel they might be prone to drying out. I always squeeze mine back on all the way.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 3, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> No hassle at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  thought it was me.  I have teh 60 or whatever number it is and  I'm like this is brown, not a cool/grey tone at all...


----------



## awickedshape (May 5, 2015)

Wore MJ Intro(vert) with YSL Lumieres Majorelle yesterday. Forgot mascara.  No smudging or wearing or irritation but I don't use liners on my waterline. I like this shade a lot.


----------



## awickedshape (May 10, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/marc-jacobs-in-the-buff-midnight-in-paris-highliners-reviews-photos-swatches#more-195825


----------



## awickedshape (May 13, 2015)

MJ Mahogany lipstick


----------



## walkingdead (May 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> MJ Mahogany lipstick


  Beautiful!  AWS!!


----------



## awickedshape (May 16, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Beautiful!  AWS!!


   Hi [@]walkingdead[/@]! Thank you. Hope all is well


----------



## walkingdead (May 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Hi [@]walkingdead[/@]! Thank you. Hope all is well


  Hi AWS!  I'm good!  How are you?  Having really been buying makeup but buying clothes and shoes instead.  LOL!  I want to get MJ mahogany because of you!


----------



## awickedshape (May 18, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi AWS! I'm good! How are you? Having really been buying makeup but buying clothes and shoes instead. LOL! I want to get MJ mahogany because of you!


  Glad to hear you're well!
  I'm good.
  I hope you love Mahogany


----------



## awickedshape (May 26, 2015)

Wore MJ Mahogany lipstick with Chanel Tisse Rivoli and Gucci Exotic Umber bronzing powder as blush.  Mahogany is wearing well


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 26, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  Mahogany looks beautiful on you! I love the staying power of the MJ lipsticks. They are almost as good as the NARS Audacious. Almost.


----------



## awickedshape (May 26, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Mahogany looks beautiful on you! I love the staying power of the MJ lipsticks. They are almost as good as the NARS Audacious. Almost.


  Lol  Thanks [@]DILLIGAF[/@]!  I like the texture a lot and it really stayed well. I agree; not as well as the Audacious but really well.  After seeing reviews on Sephora I'm glad to say that I wore it two days running and it was not drying for me at all. So I ordered J'adore. lol


----------



## awickedshape (May 30, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPuZfX6zpJM

  How did I miss @charismafulltv's post?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  http://charismafull.com/2015/02/09/marc-jacobs-le-marc-lip-cream-photos-w-swatches/


----------



## beautycool (Jun 5, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Wore MJ Mahogany lipstick with Chanel Tisse Rivoli and Gucci Exotic Umber bronzing powder as blush.  Mahogany is wearing well


  So pretty Hun  Suits you love it on you ️


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 5, 2015)

beautycool said:


> So pretty Hun  Suits you love it on you ️


  Thank you [@]beautycool[/@]!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 8, 2015)

Marc Jacobs J'Adore Le Marc lipstick


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 8, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


    I'm a tad late to this party but I absolutely love Mahogany on you.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 8, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  Well gee---I like this one on you too!!!  I recently picked up two MJ Sheer Lip Gels;  *Anais & Moody Margot* and I'm really loving both.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm a tad late to this party but I absolutely love Mahogany on you.[/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Well gee---I like this one on you too!!!  I recently picked up two MJ Sheer Lip Gels;  *Anais & Moody Margot* and I'm really loving both.[/COLOR]


   Thank you!!  These are definitely in my top three formulas. I need more browns in it lol  I was tempted by Anais but I don't really like using liner and gloss with my lipsticks and I just felt like it would look like this http://www.theposhblog.com/new-nudes-sheer-lip-gels-by-marc-jacobs-beauty/ on me.  Glad you are loving the lip gels! Might have to try one of them, then.   http://sephora.lithium.com/t5/The-Swatch-Board/Marc-Jacobs-Beauty-New-Nudes-Sheer-Lip-Gels/m-p/1909522


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 10, 2015)

https://instagram.com/p/3sSC9QNBmv/


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> https://instagram.com/p/3sSC9QNBmv/








 looks nice!!

  All these fall collections!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :shock:  looks nice!!  All these fall collections!!:thud:


  Right? Yikes.


----------



## Shars (Jun 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> https://instagram.com/p/3sSC9QNBmv/


  That is absolutely stunning. I would never throw that bottle away!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> That is absolutely stunning. I would never throw that bottle away!


  For real lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> http://sephora.lithium.com/t5/The-Swatch-Board/Marc-Jacobs-Beauty-New-Nudes-Sheer-Lip-Gels/m-p/1909522


   Whoa----that would be the Tina Biggams look----not good.  They don't look light like that on me----thank goodness.  I was quite pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> https://instagram.com/p/3sSC9QNBmv/


   That's so adorable!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> That is absolutely stunning. I would never throw that bottle away!


  Definitely a collector's item!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Whoa----that would be the Tina Biggams look----not good.  They don't look light like that on me----thank goodness.  I was quite pleasantly surprised.[/COLOR]


  There may be hope, then lol    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That's so adorable!!!!![/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Definitely a collector's item!!![/COLOR]


   Yup!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 11, 2015)

A coconut face primer! 




Janine Falcon @janinefalcon Also new, @marcbe...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)

  And new full coverage foundation (and I believe the foundation brush is also new).




Janine Falcon @janinefalcon New @MarcBeauty #...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 11, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> A coconut face primer!
> 
> Janine Falcon @janinefalcon Also new, @marcbe...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)  And new full coverage foundation (and I believe the foundation brush is also new).
> 
> Janine Falcon @janinefalcon New @MarcBeauty #...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


  Coconut!   Now I need some yummy coconut jelly


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 11, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> A coconut face primer!
> 
> Janine Falcon @janinefalcon Also new, @marcbe...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)  And new full coverage foundation (and I believe the foundation brush is also new).
> 
> Janine Falcon @janinefalcon New @MarcBeauty #...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


 Nice!!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 11, 2015)

https://instagram.com/p/3zqGLGMYih/


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> A coconut face primer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Oh my!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> https://instagram.com/p/3zqGLGMYih/


  Cool packaging!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Too many pretty things. I want to try everything!!!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Oh my!!![/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Cool packaging!!!![/COLOR]


  I love coconut jelly and fresh coconut water!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Naynadine (Jun 12, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


>


----------



## Shars (Jun 12, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


>


  So cute!!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 12, 2015)

I think I need that brush!


----------



## Shars (Jun 12, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I think I need that brush!


  Need is such a strong word! lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 12, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I think I need that brush!


 Yup :haha:


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> Need is such a strong word! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 It looks like serious competition for my Shiseido foundation brush.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Msgyal (Jun 12, 2015)

Hurry up August!


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 12, 2015)

I'll wait and pick that brush up during the next VIBR sale.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


>


   That will fit nicely into my brush collection!  I just love unique brushes of any kind!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  That will fit nicely into my brush collection!  I just love unique brushes of any kind!!![/COLOR]


  I like that it's synthetic


----------



## walkingdead (Jun 13, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Marc Jacobs J'Adore Le Marc lipstick


  AWS ~  it looks great on you!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 13, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> AWS ~  it looks great on you!!!


  Thank you [@]walkingdead[/@]! :-D


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I like that it's synthetic


    Yes!!!  That an the shape of it!!!!  LOVE!!!


----------



## katred (Jun 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I like that it's synthetic


  I find that the synthetic brushes from Hourglass, MUFE and MJ have spoiled other brushes for me forever. They are so ridiculously soft and plush! I have the MJ foundation brush #2, although I don't use it for foundation: mostly for highlighting and contouring. I'll definitely check out this new one.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 14, 2015)

katred said:


> I find that the synthetic brushes from Hourglass, MUFE and MJ have spoiled other brushes for me forever. They are so ridiculously soft and plush! I have the MJ foundation brush #2, although I don't use it for foundation: mostly for highlighting and contouring. I'll definitely check out this new one.


  I find that I prefer synthetic ones for my face. Will be checking out this one, too :-D


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 14, 2015)

After giving the new glosses a really good and fair try-- I've returned the two I bought. Shame. I really, really, liked the old formula! It was the packaging that needed revamped, since it was prone to leaking, not the formula!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/marc-jacobs-have-we-met-eat-cake-sheer-lip-gels-reviews-photos-swatches
http://www.temptalia.com/marc-jacobs-so-sofia-je-taime-le-marc-lip-cremes-reviews-photos-swatches
http://www.temptalia.com/marc-jacob...ra-le-marc-lip-cremes-reviews-photos-swatches
http://www.temptalia.com/marc-jacob...us-le-marc-lip-cremes-reviews-photos-swatches


----------



## YarahFlower (Jul 1, 2015)

New foundation! Not in stock yet, but it's been posted


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jul 20, 2015)

Beauty Professor posted her review on the new foundation: http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2015/07/new-foundation-alert-marc-jacobs.html

  I must admit, I REALLY like it thus far as well. I also purchased the Buffing Brush and Coconut Primer (which smells SO good) on Friday, so I'm test driving those as well. The Buffing Brush is so full and soft! The ladies at the MJ Boutique were raving about it and its versatility.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 20, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> New foundation! Not in stock yet, but it's been posted


 It will be out tomm!! (Per their IG post)


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 20, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Beauty Professor posted her review on the new foundation: http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2015/07/new-foundation-alert-marc-jacobs.html  I must admit, I REALLY like it thus far as well. I also purchased the Buffing Brush and Coconut Primer (which smells SO good) on Friday, so I'm test driving those as well. The Buffing Brush is so full and soft! The ladies at the MJ Boutique were raving about it and its versatility.


 Nice!! The new mufe one didn't work that well for me!! I am hoping this would!! Did you get a chance to try the coconut primer?? Would love to hear your thoughts once you do!!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jul 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Nice!! The new mufe one didn't work that well for me!! I am hoping this would!! Did you get a chance to try the coconut primer?? Would love to hear your thoughts once you do!!


  I did, although I didn't try it with the MJ foundation because I was going for lighter coverage that day. It's hydrating, with a liquid thin lotion-y texture. Smells SO good. No verdict yet on how it will prolong the wear of the new foundation; not sure I noticed any smoothing effects either. The brush is really lovely-- dense, full and soft and kind to the skin.

  Not sure about the primer and brush, but I know the foundation is already in a lot of Sephora stores (that's where I bought mine). I think many will like this new formula! It's so flattering on the skin, and the coverage is AMAZING.


----------



## Shars (Jul 20, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Beauty Professor posted her review on the new foundation: http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2015/07/new-foundation-alert-marc-jacobs.html
> 
> I must admit, I REALLY like it thus far as well. I also purchased the Buffing Brush and Coconut Primer (which smells SO good) on Friday, so I'm test driving those as well. The Buffing Brush is so full and soft! The ladies at the MJ Boutique were raving about it and its versatility.


  Did you go to the one on Bleecker St? I was so near there last time I was in NY and did not even know that MJ had a boutique *cries*. I hope to pass by there next time I'm in NY.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 20, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I did, although I didn't try it with the MJ foundation because I was going for lighter coverage that day. It's hydrating, with a liquid thin lotion-y texture. Smells SO good. No verdict yet on how it will prolong the wear of the new foundation; not sure I noticed any smoothing effects either. The brush is really lovely-- dense, full and soft and kind to the skin.
> 
> Not sure about the primer and brush, but I know the foundation is already in a lot of Sephora stores (that's where I bought mine). I think many will like this new formula! It's so flattering on the skin, and the coverage is AMAZING.


 
  I was just on the site looking at that buffing brush lol


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jul 20, 2015)

Shars said:


> Did you go to the one on Bleecker St? I was so near there last time I was in NY and did not even know that MJ had a boutique *cries*. I hope to pass by there next time I'm in NY.


  Yes! It's a cute little spot


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 20, 2015)

I hope there is a shade that matches me! I can't wait until this is in stores so I can sample it.


----------



## YarahFlower (Jul 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It will be out tomm!! (Per their IG post)


  :frenz: Thanks for the heads up!!! Will the coconut primer be available too?!   





NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Beauty Professor posted her review on the new foundation: http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2015/07/new-foundation-alert-marc-jacobs.html  I must admit, I REALLY like it thus far as well. I also purchased the Buffing Brush and Coconut Primer (which smells SO good) on Friday, so I'm test driving those as well. The Buffing Brush is so full and soft! The ladies at the MJ Boutique were raving about it and its versatility.


  Is it really heavy/cakey? How do you think it will preform in the winter?


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jul 20, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> :frenz: Thanks for the heads up!!! Will the coconut primer be available too?! Is it really heavy/cakey? How do you think it will preform in the winter?


  Not heavy at all-- SO lightweight! I only use one layer (2-3 "drops") so I'm not sure how it'll look or feel with more than one layer. I think it'll be lovely in the winter as well; it's not a drying or flat matte.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jul 21, 2015)

The buffing brush and coconut primer is up on Sephora! I assume the foundation will be made available some time today.


----------



## YarahFlower (Jul 21, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Not heavy at all-- SO lightweight! I only use one layer (2-3 "drops") so I'm not sure how it'll look or feel with more than one layer. I think it'll be lovely in the winter as well; it's not a drying or flat matte.


  Thank you! I'm going to Sephora today to pick up the primer and the foundation! (Even though I'm on strike with Sephora right now, Im going because I have to have these products! I've been waiting for too long!!!!!!! )   





NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> The buffing brush and coconut primer is up on Sephora! I assume the foundation will be made available some time today.


----------



## YarahFlower (Jul 21, 2015)

Lol, I'm going to have my bestie go in the store to purchase my MJ goodies today. I'm still salty with them and refuse to step foot inside until justice is served! #stubborn #determined


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Jul 21, 2015)

Is the new brush like a mini? It looks short like travel size small


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jul 21, 2015)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> Is the new brush like a mini? It looks short like travel size small


  Nope, not a mini,  not too short either. Nice, big brush head (although not cumbersome). Love it.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 21, 2015)

I wonder how does the new brush compare to tarte flawless finish bamboo foundation brush ? does someone maybe has or tried both to compare? it seems like a similar idea


----------



## katred (Jul 21, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I wonder how does the new brush compare to tarte flawless finish bamboo foundation brush ? does someone maybe has or tried both to compare? it seems like a similar idea


  Good question. I generally find the MJ brushes softer than Tarte, but I haven't tried these two specifically to compare. I'd be curious to hear from someone who has.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 21, 2015)

i have not one but two of those tarte brushes and they are the bomb


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Jul 21, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Nope, not a mini,  not too short either. Nice, big brush head (although not cumbersome). Love it.


Thanks for letting me know


----------



## YarahFlower (Jul 22, 2015)

Marc jacobs is coming out with a 20 pan e/s palette for holiday 2015, a mini lipstick set and what appears to be pouch for or of brushes.. https://instagram.com/p/5cIAgsI1fD/


----------



## Shars (Jul 22, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> https://instagram.com/p/5cIAgsI1fD/


  Very interesting. I'm yet to try his shadows but I've heard good things.


----------



## YarahFlower (Jul 22, 2015)

Shars said:


> Very interesting. I'm yet to try his shadows but I've heard good things.


 I feel the same! Never tried his e/s, but I'm curious about them


----------



## katred (Jul 22, 2015)

A whole lotta shadow coming our way   https://instagram.com/p/5cLUr9prbM/  Not sure about on the U.S. site, but Sephora Canada has removed almost all the 3-shadow palettes. Bummer.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Jul 22, 2015)

It's hard to tell from these pictures but it looks like the palette features a lot of shades from his other palettes, so probably a skip for me.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 22, 2015)

katred said:


> *Not sure about on the U.S. site, but Sephora Canada has removed almost all the 3-shadow palettes. Bummer.*


  Oh no!  There's one I've been meaning to get.


----------



## Shars (Jul 22, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh no!  There's one I've been meaning to get.


  Most are still on the U.S. site but some are saying "Few remaining". You can still get them from his website, I think. He still has the old lipsticks there.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2015)

Holiday palette!! Priced at $99 and available 10/2 !! https://instagram.com/p/5c5I3xrvuv/


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/5c5I3xrvuv/


  That looks like those fake MAC palettes from China you see on eBay to me.


----------



## katred (Jul 22, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> That looks like those fake MAC palettes from China you see on eBay to me.








 Definitely doesn't read as a high end palette. And I normally like their packaging.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jul 22, 2015)

LOVE the new MJ foundation formula, but still trying to decide if I like the color or not... I wear Cocoa Medium in Genius Gel, which is one of the most perfect matches I've ever had in a foundation, and CM in the Full Coverage Concentrate is definitely different. Comparison swatches below...  (L-R): Full Coverage Foundation Concentrate in Cocoa Medium, Genius Gel in Cocoa Medium


----------



## Shars (Jul 22, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


>


  From your bottom pic, the Genius Gel CM looks like a better match. There's something slightly different in the other one. Maybe your setting powder or finishing powder could be used to adjust it? I use MAC's Sun Power to adjust my yellowy ones.


----------



## Yazmin (Jul 22, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


>


  The full coverage looks like it has more red in it. If that's the case, I'll just stick to the Genius Gel. It looks like a better match for me.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jul 22, 2015)

Yeah, the new CM is described on Sephora's site as having a red undertone. It doesn't look bad or odd when it's on my face, but the color isn't perfect like CM in GG is. I will try to see if I can adjust it since I love the formula so much.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## katred (Jul 24, 2015)

Hm... "Lip cream lean"? Like a diet version? Are we supposed to be eating them because that's really not what I've been doing...  https://instagram.com/p/5iUAUZP5HZ/


----------



## Monsy (Jul 24, 2015)

maybe sheer version?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 24, 2015)

katred said:


> Hm... "Lip cream lean"? Like a diet version? Are we supposed to be eating them because that's really not what I've been doing...  https://instagram.com/p/5iUAUZP5HZ/


  :lol:  I agree with Monsy. A sheer version, perhaps?


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 24, 2015)

katred said:


> Hm... "Lip cream lean"? Like a diet version? Are we supposed to be eating them because that's really not what I've been doing...  https://instagram.com/p/5iUAUZP5HZ/


 I think they just mean the lipsticks are leaning against each other?


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 25, 2015)

does anyone have Le Marc Lip Crème in Infamous & So Sofia as well as Kiss Pop Lip Color Stick in Heartbreaker & Pow that they could swatch for me?

  thank you


----------



## Shars (Jul 28, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I think they just mean the lipsticks are leaning against each other?


  I think so, too but if we're right, that was really corny!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jul 28, 2015)

Picked up the Marc'er pen liner in Cocoa-lacquer today. I like it! Gorgeous dark chocolate shade.


----------



## singer82 (Jul 29, 2015)

Have the genius gel foundation. At first I wasn't liking it. But then I used my fingers to apply then buffed it out lightly with my UD blurring brush and it was so much better! Think I want to eventually get the brush but still iffy on it.   Oooo is that a gel liner set?! I have the gunmetal color and love it! Been wanting more shades.  





hitchcockblonde said:


>


----------



## Sabrunka (Jul 29, 2015)

Hey everyone! I didn't realize there was a MJ thread, so I also posted this in the Sephora thread, but here is a before and after of the new marc jacobs foundation! I love it! I got #14, which was funny as I was positive I'd be #27 (I'm fair-light with yellow undertones) but after trying out a few, #14 was the best!  If you have any other questions about it, please feel free to ask!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 31, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Hey everyone! I didn't realize there was a MJ thread, so I also posted this in the Sephora thread, but here is a before and after of the new marc jacobs foundation! I love it! I got #14, which was funny as I was positive I'd be #27 (I'm fair-light with yellow undertones) but after trying out a few, #14 was the best!  If you have any other questions about it, please feel free to ask!


  It looks great on you. I'm NC10-15 but leaning more neutral than yellow. Do you know if #12 is very yellow?


----------



## beautycool (Jul 31, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Hey everyone! I didn't realize there was a MJ thread, so I also posted this in the Sephora thread, but here is a before and after of the new marc jacobs foundation! I love it! I got #14, which was funny as I was positive I'd be #27 (I'm fair-light with yellow undertones) but after trying out a few, #14 was the best!  If you have any other questions about it, please feel free to ask!


   Hi that really suits your skin tone Hun love it on you perfect   I'm a nw22-25 in mac so I wouldn't have no clue about any of the Marc j foundation or bronzer really


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 3, 2015)

Has anyone seen the Brow Wow pencils in person? I'm unsure about what shade I need and would have to order from France so I can't return it. The only swatches I have seen so far were confusing, I think they might've been labeled wrong. I'm torn between Ash Brown and Medium Brown, I'd love to know which one is more cooltoned (and which is darker). MAC Spiked is what I use right now so I want whichever is similar. I wouldn't mind one that is a little lighter, but it has to be cooltoned.


----------



## Bubek07 (Sep 4, 2015)

do we have any info on what lipsticks are in the mini holiday set?


----------



## beautycool (Sep 6, 2015)

Pic of my mini haul from sephora last night not a brill picture but have left swatches on the other mj thread   Didn't see no brow pencils saw loads of liners and three lip liners though  I didn't get to look properly  As my eldest son had left my hollister bag (full up of jeans ) for us in flaming the apple shop my heart sank  But he ran back in there and someone had handed in the bag to a member of staff  That been the uk I could of kissed good bye to my bag   am happy I got it back with all items in there


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 7, 2015)

Face II brush


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

beautycool said:


> am happy I got it back with all items in there


    Glad you found a few goodies.  Will check the other thread for your swatches.

   Glad you got your bag back---close call!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>






Yay AWS!!!!!   I hope you love it.  I'd like to hear what you think.  I have the Face III----my one and only MJ brush and I really like it a lot.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :cheer: [COLOR=0000FF]Yay AWS!!!!!   I hope you love it.  I'd like to hear what you think.  I have the Face III----my one and only MJ brush and I really like it a lot.[/COLOR]


  Thank you! I will I put it back in the box and forgot to wash it lol Will try it soon


----------



## Shars (Sep 7, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  Yay! I was thinking about getting this with my $50 promo but I'm waiting to see if anything Black | Up will launch on the site before the end of Sept!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yay! I was thinking about getting this with my $50 promo but I'm waiting to see if anything Black | Up will launch on the site before the end of Sept!


  I agonized over choosing one lol


----------



## Shars (Sep 8, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I agonized over choosing one lol


  LOL!! I'm sure you won't regret it. All of his brushes are raved about!


----------



## Bubek07 (Sep 9, 2015)

the sofia set is up, but still no info on what shades are in the set

  http://www.marcjacobsbeauty.com/product/the+sofia.do?sortby=ourPicks&refType=&from=Search


----------



## beauteblogueur (Sep 9, 2015)

Bubek07 said:


> the sofia set is up, but still no info on what shades are in the set
> 
> http://www.marcjacobsbeauty.com/product/the+sofia.do?sortby=ourPicks&refType=&from=Search


  Just going by the pictures I think it's probably Blow, Boy Gorgeous, Dashing, So Sofia and Infamous.


----------



## Bubek07 (Sep 9, 2015)

beauteblogueur said:


> Just going by the pictures I think it's probably Blow, Boy Gorgeous, Dashing, So Sofia and Infamous.


  yeah thats prolly it cool tnx 
  i think im getting this


----------



## beauteblogueur (Sep 9, 2015)

They have the info for the Sofia set up now, it is the 5 shades I guessed earlier.

  I can't seen to find the palette anymore, and they haven't put up the holiday highliner set either. Wish they'd get it together, I want to place an order!


----------



## katred (Sep 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Face II brush


  I have this one. It's the softest, densest brush I own. It's like applying makeup with a stuffed toy. I swear I could just stand there and run it over my face to start the day and I'd feel happy.


----------



## Bubek07 (Sep 10, 2015)

beauteblogueur said:


> They have the info for the Sofia set up now, it is the 5 shades I guessed earlier.
> 
> I can't seen to find the palette anymore, and they haven't put up the holiday highliner set either. Wish they'd get it together, I want to place an order!


  yup

  im waiting for sephora to get it so i can order that with a kat von d lippie


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 10, 2015)

katred said:


> I have this one. It's the softest, densest brush I own. It's like applying makeup with a stuffed toy. I swear I could just stand there and run it over my face to start the day and I'd feel happy.


  Hi! lol I just finished using it for the first time; it is really soft but firm and dense.  The shape is a first for me.  Will see how I feel between this and my RT Expert Face Brush!


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Vineetha (Sep 18, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


 Thanks!! The swatches look pretty!!!


----------



## MsKb (Oct 1, 2015)

any idea why the highliner pencils are no longer available on the US site? I has some issues with pigmentation and waxiness of some that I bought and in store the sales assistant actually had to open boxes to find ones that simply swatched well..we were suspecting that it may have been a batch issue...


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 2, 2015)

MsKb said:


> any idea why the highliner pencils are no longer available on the US site? I has some issues with pigmentation and waxiness of some that I bought and in store the sales assistant actually had to open boxes to find ones that simply swatched well..we were suspecting that it may have been a batch issue...


  Was wondering the same thing when I checked the Sephora site today, then i checked the MJ site as well and they are no longer there either. I loved them, and until recently never heard complaints about them. I wonder if they are needing to reformulate?


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 2, 2015)

Tried Beauty Shake-up yesterday and today with the same result: Oops, Something Went Wrong. Sephora is like a sour patch kid these days.


----------



## leonah (Nov 9, 2015)

sorry if this has been discussed before but how is the instamarc filter contour duos?


----------



## katred (Nov 10, 2015)

leonah said:


> sorry if this has been discussed before but how is the instamarc filter contour duos?


  I didn't buy it, but I tried one on in store and really liked it. Forbid myself from getting it, at least temporarily, because my heart belongs to Charlotte Tilbury atm.  MJ is noticeable, but still subtle. It didn't seem high-beam in terms of the highlighter. The contour shade was fairly neutral.


----------



## leonah (Nov 11, 2015)

katred said:


> MJ is noticeable, but still subtle. It didn't seem high-beam in terms of the highlighter. The contour shade was fairly neutral.


  thank you  I don't mind the highlighter not being a "real" highlighter since I already have a few that does the job good. the question is if the MJ one is worth getting or if it's more worth getting the ones from mac instead


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 30, 2015)

Finally breaking out my Free Spirit palette. It's almost criminal that I haven't touched it yet. Does anyone have any thoughts on it?


----------



## Monsy (Jan 18, 2016)

I am really liking new mascara . It reminds me of Too faced better than sex both on the brush and the formula. Very buildable volume and nice glossy black finish. 
I think it gives nice lift too


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 18, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I am really liking new mascara . It reminds me of Too faced better than sex both on the brush and the formula. Very buildable volume and nice glossy black finish.
> I think it gives nice lift too
> 
> View attachment 51509



That looks good.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 18, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I am really liking new mascara . It reminds me of Too faced better than sex both on the brush and the formula. Very buildable volume and nice glossy black finish.
> I think it gives nice lift too



Very nice!

Has anyone tried to order the exclusive Neimans palette?  The Social Butterfly?  It says In Stock but will not add it to my cart.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 20, 2016)

very nice!





Monsy said:


> I am really liking new mascara . It reminds me of Too faced better than sex both on the brush and the formula. Very buildable volume and nice glossy black finish.
> I think it gives nice lift too
> 
> View attachment 51509


----------



## Monsy (Jan 20, 2016)

thank you ladies!


----------



## deedrr (Mar 3, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> Finally breaking out my Free Spirit palette. It's almost criminal that I haven't touched it yet. Does anyone have any thoughts on it?


I can't believe I passed on this when I saw it in sephora. It looks so nice!


----------



## KateH22 (Mar 11, 2016)

Has anyone tried the new color correcting sticks?  If so what do you think if them?


----------



## JulieDiva (Apr 12, 2016)

Has anyone tried the new lip cremes, No Angel or Sonic Truth?  I can't find swatches of them.....


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 12, 2016)

I ordered No Angel, it may be a week or so before I get it, though.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 12, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I am really liking new mascara . It reminds me of Too faced better than sex both on the brush and the formula. Very buildable volume and nice glossy black finish.
> I think it gives nice lift too
> 
> View attachment 51509



Dang your lashes are simply gorgeous! Can I borrow them


----------



## Monsy (Apr 12, 2016)

I am really liking the mascara!


----------



## JulieDiva (Apr 12, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I ordered No Angel, it may be a week or so before I get it, though.



I just love his lippies...and want the new shades...hard to guess what they will look like...


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 12, 2016)

JulieDiva said:


> I just love his lippies...and want the new shades...hard to guess what they will look like...



Yes; I hate not having swatches.
I will swatch mine.
Can you check them out in-store?


----------



## JulieDiva (Apr 13, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Yes; I hate not having swatches.
> I will swatch mine.
> Can you check them out in-store?


nope, not in stores here


----------



## JulieDiva (Apr 13, 2016)

ok, NEW Marc Jacobs lipstick added today...called TRUE, limited edition, online only.....I can't find anything about it online???  I hate how the little colour squares are not always accurate


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 13, 2016)

JulieDiva said:


> nope, not in stores here



Ah, Ok.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 18, 2016)

Was having trouble posting pics
MJ No Angel lipstick without and with flash


----------



## JulieDiva (Apr 18, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Was having trouble posting pics
> MJ No Angel lipstick without and with flash
> 
> View attachment 53621


ooh ok, thanks...that is really nice!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 18, 2016)

JulieDiva said:


> ooh ok, thanks...that is really nice!



I hope you get more swatches
Not seeing any of the new ones online :/


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 18, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Was having trouble posting pics
> MJ No Angel lipstick without and with flash
> 
> View attachment 53621



LOVE it! I looks so beautiful on you AWS! I need it. Thanks so much for the swatches dear.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 18, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> LOVE it! I looks so beautiful on you AWS! I need it. Thanks so much for the swatches dear.



Thank you!


----------



## katred (Apr 20, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I am really liking the mascara!



Me too! I think it's replaced YSL as my favourite. Maybe. Does everything I want. 



JulieDiva said:


> ok, NEW Marc Jacobs lipstick added today...called TRUE, limited edition, online only.....I can't find anything about it online???  I hate how the little colour squares are not always accurate



I haven't seen this one on the Canadian Sephora site yet. What kind of shade does it look like?

T has swatches up of a couple of the new shadesin her swatch gallery. No surprise, I love the look of Editrix.


----------



## JulieDiva (Apr 20, 2016)

katred said:


> Me too! I think it's replaced YSL as my favourite. Maybe. Does everything I want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I see it on the canadian site....the last lipstick square...its a neutral beige colour...my fav!!
I will look at T's site, thanks...I love MJ lipstick


----------



## JulieDiva (Apr 20, 2016)

and MJ new mascara is the bomb!!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 26, 2016)

Highlighter stick

https://www.instagram.com/p/BErC5sXqaRS/


----------



## hitchcockblonde (May 6, 2016)

New Marc Jacobs

View attachment 54029


----------



## SubwayDreaming (May 6, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> New Marc Jacobs



Thanks for sharing - looks intriguing!  I wonder when those items are available?


----------



## Ernie (May 7, 2016)

Left, Sonic Truth
right, Slow Burn


----------



## katred (May 10, 2016)

Ooh. Looks like he's revamping his blushes.


----------



## awickedshape (May 16, 2016)

Glow stick

https://www.instagram.com/p/BFedY4sm-M9/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BE_rVi4AjK5/


----------



## switchblade (May 18, 2016)

^ Loving the look of this! Wonder if the texture is good, and if it goes on smoothly.


----------



## awickedshape (May 18, 2016)

switchblade said:


> ^ Loving the look of this! Wonder if the texture is good, and if it goes on smoothly.



I can't remember if anyone here got it


----------



## boschicka (May 18, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I can't remember if anyone here got it



Didn't elegant-one get it?  The deodorant highlighter she called it!


----------



## awickedshape (May 18, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Didn't elegant-one get it?  The deodorant highlighter she called it!



I was thinking so... but I forgot the deodorant part lol


----------



## hitchcockblonde (May 19, 2016)

View attachment 54266


----------



## Vineetha (May 19, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> View attachment 54266


???????????? me likes!


----------



## Monsy (May 19, 2016)

they look promising


----------



## Prettypackages (May 19, 2016)

You guys probably already know, but I want the coral one!!!  I think this year I might buy his brushes during the sale.  I've finally come to terms with my brush obsession and the fact that it is not going to go away.


----------



## awickedshape (May 19, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> You guys probably already know, but I want the coral one!!!  I think this year I might buy his brushes during the sale.  I've finally come to terms with my brush obsession and the fact that it is not going to go away.



I haven't been so impressed with his brushes.
Might try them out again


----------



## Prettypackages (May 19, 2016)

ohhh really? Ok, maybe I won't then.


----------



## awickedshape (May 19, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> ohhh really? Ok, maybe I won't then.



I prefer my Real Techniques brushes.
But it could be just me.
Maybe you can get more feedback?
I was only using them for pressed face powder.


----------



## Shars (May 20, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> You guys probably already know, but I want the coral one!!!  I think this year I might buy his brushes during the sale.  I've finally come to terms with my brush obsession and the fact that it is not going to go away.



I want to try some of his brushes too! It's been two years that I've been putting it off. Gotta get the other Wayne Goss brushes I've been lusting after first, though!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 20, 2016)

I really like those too.  The oval brush from the metallic line is fantastic!!!  I need to get a few more of those. 





awickedshape said:


> I prefer my Real Techniques brushes.
> But it could be just me.
> Maybe you can get more feedback?
> I was only using them for pressed face powder.


----------



## awickedshape (May 20, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I really like those too.  The oval brush from the metallic line is fantastic!!!  I need to get a few more of those.



Haven't tried those yet, Hmmm
Lol


----------



## boschicka (May 21, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> View attachment 54266



Is that a cream formula?


----------



## Sabrunka (May 25, 2016)

I won a year supply of velvet noir mascara from a contest Marc Jacobs Beauty held on Instagram!!!! I wanna cry!! Lol I'm so happy!


----------



## Monsy (May 25, 2016)

so great! I tried too but no winning for me lol  

congrats enjoy it


----------



## Shars (May 25, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> I won a year supply of velvet noir mascara from a contest Marc Jacobs Beauty held on Instagram!!!! I wanna cry!! Lol I'm so happy!



Say what!! How cool. Our specktrettes seem to be very lucky this month!


----------



## katred (May 25, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> I won a year supply of velvet noir mascara from a contest Marc Jacobs Beauty held on Instagram!!!! I wanna cry!! Lol I'm so happy!



CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I love that formula, so I'm extra jealous of you ??????


----------



## Naynadine (May 27, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> ������������ me likes!



Need those! 



Sabrunka said:


> I won a year supply of velvet noir mascara from a contest Marc Jacobs Beauty held on Instagram!!!! I wanna cry!! Lol I'm so happy!



Woop! Congrats!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Rinstar (Jun 4, 2016)

^ Makeup companies either need to stop this gorgeousness or I need a 2nd job just to pay for my makeup.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 24, 2016)

Do we know if the new blushes are LE?


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 28, 2016)

Holiday

View attachment 54990


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 28, 2016)

View attachment 55003


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 28, 2016)

Anyone getting any of the blushes? I think I want the nude and maybe the rosy one.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> View attachment 54566
> 
> 
> View attachment 54567
> ...



The first one ??????


----------



## boschicka (Jun 28, 2016)

Naynadine said:


> Anyone getting any of the blushes? I think I want the nude and maybe the rosy one.



Yes, I think I want 3 of them.  I thought they were launching for order today, not pre-order.  I'll wait for them to come in stock at Sephora.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 29, 2016)

Naynadine said:


> Anyone getting any of the blushes? I think I want the nude and maybe the rosy one.



is the nude one flesh and fantasy?


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 29, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Yes, I think I want 3 of them.  I thought they were launching for order today, not pre-order.  I'll wait for them to come in stock at Sephora.



Let us know how you like them when you get them! It will probably take a while before they'll be available over here. 



Monsy said:


> is the nude one flesh and fantasy?



Yes, it is.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 30, 2016)

I am eyeing that one too!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jul 2, 2016)

Managed to snag 2 Air Glow blushes from Sephora today-- Lines & Last Night and Night Fever & Hot Stuff. Flesh & Fantasy looked lovely but too light for my complexion.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 3, 2016)

http://www.temptalia.com/product/marc-jacobs-beauty-air-blush/flesh-fantasy-506/


----------



## katred (Jul 3, 2016)

Color payoff looks nice in T's swatches. I'm definitely interested.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jul 3, 2016)

katred said:


> Color payoff looks nice in T's swatches. I'm definitely interested.



Me too!


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 8, 2016)

when you ladies get the blushes let me know how you like them
since im on a no buy till august


----------



## Sabrunka (Jul 8, 2016)

So, I ordered Flesh & Fantasy a few days ago and received it yesterday! It's very nice, it's a lovely nude blush.  I am light with olive/yellow undertones and it looks like a very nice peachy nude on my cheeks, not bronzey at all.


I also ordered Kink & Kisses and will be getting it on Monday! I really hope it's as good as the other one I got.  Oh, the size of the blush is also really really big! It's so pleasant to look at and hold!


----------



## JulieDiva (Jul 8, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> So, I ordered Flesh & Fantasy a few days ago and received it yesterday! It's very nice, it's a lovely nude blush.  I am light with olive/yellow undertones and it looks like a very nice peachy nude on my cheeks, not bronzey at all.
> 
> 
> I also ordered Kink & Kisses and will be getting it on Monday! I really hope it's as good as the other one I got.  Oh, the size of the blush is also really really big! It's so pleasant to look at and hold!



awesome!!!  sounds lovely...can't wait to get mine


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 9, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> So, I ordered Flesh & Fantasy a few days ago and received it yesterday! It's very nice, it's a lovely nude blush.  I am light with olive/yellow undertones and it looks like a very nice peachy nude on my cheeks, not bronzey at all.
> 
> 
> I also ordered Kink & Kisses and will be getting it on Monday! I really hope it's as good as the other one I got.  Oh, the size of the blush is also really really big! It's so pleasant to look at and hold!



I just ordered Flesh & Fantasy. I really want K&K next


----------



## Monsy (Jul 9, 2016)

elegant I am so waiting on your photos of flash and fantasy!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 10, 2016)

Monsy said:


> elegant I am so waiting on your photos of flash and fantasy!



Aww..you got it dear 

The kids came home this weekend so I got to hold baby  She is so adorable. They left this morning so now I'm super depressed!!! Hubs is taking me for wine & shopping  I'm going to see if my better Sephora has these blushes.

Hugs, hope you & yours are doing well!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 11, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Aww..you got it dear
> 
> The kids came home this weekend so I got to hold baby  She is so adorable. They left this morning so now I'm super depressed!!! Hubs is taking me for wine & shopping  I'm going to see if my better Sephora has these blushes.
> 
> Hugs, hope you & yours are doing well!




awww nothing like spending time and cuddling with the baby


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 11, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Aww..you got it dear
> 
> The kids came home this weekend so I got to hold baby  She is so adorable. They left this morning so now I'm super depressed!!! Hubs is taking me for wine & shopping  I'm going to see if my better Sephora has these blushes.
> 
> Hugs, hope you & yours are doing well!



Awwwww


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 11, 2016)

Monsy said:


> awww nothing like spending time and cuddling with the baby



It was sooooo amazing. She is cooing & smiling 

Well, my Sephora did not have the new blushes. No surprise there.  The SA says..."you can order them online" LOL, really...what's the internet 

My blush should be here tomorrow.



awickedshape said:


> Awwwww



 Oh my she is such a little cutie! I think I kissed her cheeks a million times


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 11, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> It was sooooo amazing. She is cooing & smiling
> 
> Well, my Sephora did not have the new blushes. No surprise there.  The SA says..."you can order them online" LOL, really...what's the internet
> 
> ...




Ah! The sweetums
Lol that's what they're there for, those cheekies


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 11, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Ah! The sweetums
> Lol that's what they're there for, those cheekies



Yep!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 12, 2016)

Flesh & Fantasy - It's a very subtle but beautiful slight rosy nude. The lighter shade is a slight golden moonstone pearl. VERY VERY pretty & natural on! I LOVE it.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jul 12, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Flesh & Fantasy - It's a very subtle but beautiful slight rosy nude. The lighter shade is a slight golden moonstone pearl. VERY VERY pretty & natural on! I LOVE it.
> 
> View attachment 55310
> 
> ...



Thank you for the swatches...I'm getting very tempted...


----------



## leonah (Jul 12, 2016)

oh so pretty!! but I don't need more blushes.. literally have the nude/pink rainbow of blush at home.. too many blushes too little time (or cheeks lol)


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 12, 2016)

JerseyGirl said:


> Thank you for the swatches...I'm getting very tempted...



Thanks! I love how natural it looks on. The shade is just right.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 12, 2016)

leonah said:


> oh so pretty!! but I don't need more blushes.. literally have the nude/pink rainbow of blush at home.. too many blushes too little time (or cheeks lol)



Hahaha! I try to tell myself  that all the time


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2016)

Pic @beautylogicblog
New for Holiday


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 6, 2016)

Blacquer lipstick!

https://www.instagram.com/p/BIxTp3mhKp_/


https://www.instagram.com/p/BIxoTcdhgse/


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 11, 2016)

*Marc Jacobs Beauty Style Eye Con No 20 Eyeshadow Palette
*



*Yay or Nay Ladies?!?*


----------



## VAL4M (Aug 11, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Marc Jacobs Beauty Style Eye Con No 20 Eyeshadow Palette
> *
> View attachment 55807
> View attachment 55808
> ...



Still not sure but for me the colour selection is more appealing then Last year ... just wondering if people who purchased the palette last year still liking it?


----------



## boschicka (Aug 11, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *marc jacobs beauty style eye con no 20 eyeshadow palette
> *
> View attachment 55807
> View attachment 55808
> ...



yay!!!!


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 11, 2016)

boschicka said:


> yay!!!!


*Sssshhhhhh! Someone might have already ordered it! *


----------



## boschicka (Aug 11, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Sssshhhhhh! Someone might have already ordered it! *


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm going with yay pending swatches.


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 12, 2016)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> I'm going with yay pending swatches.


*I will swatch the sucker at soon as I get it and post.  *


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Aug 12, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I will swatch the sucker at soon as I get it and post.  *


Thanks


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 12, 2016)

boschicka said:


>



*I love all the dancing bananas!!*!


----------



## boschicka (Aug 12, 2016)

Did the holiday palette sell out before the sale last year?  Wondering if I should just grab it now or hold out for a discount.  Hmm...dilemmas dilemmas!


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 12, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Did the holiday palette sell out before the sale last year?  Wondering if I should just grab it now or hold out for a discount.  Hmm...dilemmas dilemmas!



*This is my first Marc Jacobs purchase, so I do not know. I confess I have been having a craap ass week...let's just say marriage is challenging. So, I totally, totally jumped on that sucker the second I saw it. I NEVER impulse buy and this was purely an "Oh Look!! Shiny! Sparkly! New!...Make me feel pretty!" purchase.*


----------



## boschicka (Aug 12, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *This is my first Marc Jacobs purchase, so I do not know. I confess I have been having a craap ass week...let's just say marriage is challenging. So, I totally, totally jumped on that sucker the second I saw it. I NEVER impulse buy and this was purely an "Oh Look!! Shiny! Sparkly! New!...Make me feel pretty!" purchase.*



Sorry to hear about your bad week!  Marriage is definitely work.  And husbands are just ridiculous. 

The palette is a solid purchase though.  Looks like I bought last year's in October for the Friends & Family sale, and I really think I was relieved I did b/c it sold out after that.  Don't know if I'll be lucky enough to get a F&F code this year, so.......why risk it, right?


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 12, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Sorry to hear about your bad week!  Marriage is definitely work.  _*And husbands are just ridiculous. *_
> 
> The palette is a solid purchase though.  Looks like I bought last year's in October for the Friends & Family sale, and I really think I was relieved I did b/c it sold out after that.  Don't know if I'll be lucky enough to get a F&F code this year, so.......why risk it, right?



*Highlighted for truth! 
Thanks lady! Things are on sloooooowly the mend...If I have learned anything, it is not to lose myself and to "keep doing me" when things are awry. Hence I will do all the "make me pretty" stuffs to feel better. In fact I am due to color my hair tonight and getting a pedicure tomorrow with a good girlfriend. *


----------



## leonah (Aug 12, 2016)

I want to know too! I like the look of this years compared to last holiday. but at the same time it looks really dupable and I'm not sure the gold packaging looks that good. the sleek black looks so much better and classy


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 17, 2016)

*Marc Jacobs About Last Night ~ Sneak Peek on T!
I got my palette yesterday and I have to say, her swatches do not show the true shimmer & shine. Some of the shades have teeny teeny glitter embedded.
I will swatch & post in the next few days. Besos xxx*


----------



## Monsy (Aug 17, 2016)

I finally caved and ordered one of the blushes (i had sephora gift card yay) 
can't wait to try it


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 22, 2016)

*Swatches of Marc Jacobs About Last Night Style Eye Con Palette
Direct Sun Light - One Swipe of each. Most of the shades have a soft creamy texture and are pigmented.
I am rather pleased with this palette. 


All Shades


First Set of 10 from L-R


Second Set of 10 from L*-R


----------



## jessielou (Aug 29, 2016)

I LOVE the Velvet Noir mascara. Probably the best mascara I've ever used.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 12, 2016)

Anyone get the email for early access to the Object of Desire Face & Eye Palette?  Anyone hear of this before this very second?


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 12, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Anyone get the email for early access to the Object of Desire Face & Eye Palette?  Anyone hear of this before this very second?



Nope lol


----------



## Shars (Sep 12, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Anyone get the email for early access to the Object of Desire Face & Eye Palette?  Anyone hear of this before this very second?



Yes to first question, No to second. Thing is, I thought it was the other palette (which I now realise is called About Last Night) and deleted the email haha. I didn't realise it was a separate palette. The shades aren't exciting me so it'll be a pass for me.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 19, 2016)

Damn you Marc Jacobs.  I actually liked your face powder.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 19, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Damn you Marc Jacobs.  I actually liked your face powder.



What's wrong? The fashion show?


----------



## Shars (Sep 19, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Damn you Marc Jacobs.  I actually liked your face powder.



I'm really disappointed with his comments too! *sigh*


----------



## Shars (Sep 19, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> What's wrong? The fashion show?



Girl just google people's reactions to his show and his comments on their reactions. Soooo disappointed.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 19, 2016)

Shars said:


> Girl just google people's reactions to his show and his comments on their reactions. Soooo disappointed.



I only saw a little bit of it.
Made the mistake of reading some comments.
I don't always understand the cultural appropriation debate on particular issues but I get so tired of the "get over it!" comments.
There's a lot of history there


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 19, 2016)

What Shars said.  And why assume that White people are the only ones with straight hair, or just stop commenting on things when you DON'T know the history or understanding of something...    But yeah, tired of the Get Over It comments...   It's tasteless, dismissive, and rude.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 19, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> What Shars said.  And why assume that White people are the only ones with straight hair, or just stop commenting on things when you DON'T know the history or understanding of something...    But yeah, tired of the Get Over It comments...   It's tasteless, dismissive, and rude.



Hey, I just found the eyelashes Erine told me to get  Red Cherry 43, 47, 523s. Sorry it took me so long


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 19, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> What Shars said.  And why assume that White people are the only ones with straight hair, or just stop commenting on things when you DON'T know the history or understanding of something...    But yeah, tired of the Get Over It comments...   It's tasteless, dismissive, and rude.



It is dismissive.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 20, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I only saw a little bit of it.
> Made the mistake of reading some comments.
> I don't always understand the cultural appropriation debate on particular issues but I get so tired of the "get over it!" comments.
> There's a lot of history there



People's lack of understanding and empathy about such issues can really be shocking.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 20, 2016)

boschicka said:


> People's lack of understanding and empathy about such issues can really be shocking.



Yes! 

...


----------



## Shars (Sep 20, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I only saw a little bit of it.
> Made the mistake of reading some comments.
> *I don't always understand the cultural appropriation debate on particular issues *but I get so tired of the "get over it!" comments.
> There's a lot of history there



I think some people do take things too far with a lot of the debates. In my opinion, there's a difference between cultural appropriation and cultural misappropriation. The former is the only reason why we have a more diversified and enriched world. If we didn't take things from different cultures to enhance our own, this world would be a boring place. However, if a characteristic of one culture is shunned and looked down upon by another culture, who then takes the same characteristic (unchanged), adopts it and then starts to praise it and further, makes profit from it, that is misappropriation, which I think is what is causing most of the upset. Unfortunately, race has been thrown into the mix as well (since a lot of culture comes from race, ethnic background, country etc.) and this is what I think is causing most people guilty of cultural misappropriation to get defensive without trying to even listen and/or understand the debates.

Sorry to derail the thread but this dismissive behaviour is part of the reason why we still have brands that don't cover the full spectrum of shades in their beauty lines.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 20, 2016)

Shars said:


> I think some people do take things too far with a lot of the debates. In my opinion, there's a difference between* cultural appropriation* and cultural misappropriation. The former* is the only reason why we have a more diversified and enriched world.* If we didn't take things from different cultures to enhance our own, this world would be a boring place.
> *^^^^THIS if done with respect and attribution (giving credit where credit is due!)!
> *
> However, if a characteristic of one culture is shunned and looked down upon by another culture, who then takes the same characteristic (unchanged), adopts it and then starts to praise it and further, makes profit from it, that is misappropriation, which I think is what is causing most of the upset. Unfortunately, race has been thrown into the mix as well (since a lot of culture comes from race, ethnic background, country etc.) and this is what I think is causing most people guilty of cultural misappropriation to get defensive without trying to even listen and/or understand the debates.
> ...



*Shars! Very well said!*


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 20, 2016)

Shars said:


> I think some people do take things too far with a lot of the debates. In my opinion, there's a difference between cultural appropriation and cultural misappropriation. The former is the only reason why we have a more diversified and enriched world. If we didn't take things from different cultures to enhance our own, this world would be a boring place. However, if a characteristic of one culture is shunned and looked down upon by another culture, who then takes the same characteristic (unchanged), adopts it and then starts to praise it and further, makes profit from it, that is misappropriation, which I think is what is causing most of the upset. Unfortunately, race has been thrown into the mix as well (since a lot of culture comes from race, ethnic background, country etc.) and this is what I think is causing most people guilty of cultural misappropriation to get defensive without trying to even listen and/or understand the debates.
> 
> Sorry to derail the thread but this dismissive behaviour is part of the reason why we still have brands that don't cover the full spectrum of shades in their beauty lines.



Well said


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 27, 2016)

hilarious! thank you! 





elegant-one said:


> Hey, I just found the eyelashes Erine told me to get  Red Cherry 43, 47, 523s. Sorry it took me so long


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 2, 2016)

Sneak Peek: Marc Jacobs Le Marc Liquid Lip Cremes Photos & Swatches


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 2, 2016)

I really like 3 of those shades. I wish Sephora had them. Does anybody?


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 2, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I really like 3 of those shades. I wish Sephora had them. Does anybody?



Maybe not until later this month, hon
Marc Jacobs Beauty Le Marc Liquid Lip Creme for Spring 2017


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 2, 2016)

Ahh, shucks lol


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 2, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Ahh, shucks lol


----------



## Haven (Dec 2, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I really like 3 of those shades. I wish Sephora had them. Does anybody?



Sephora had them for sale on cyber Monday - I think. One day only sale. To return at a later date.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 2, 2016)

Haven said:


> Sephora had them for sale on cyber Monday - I think. One day only sale. To return at a later date.



I cannot believe I missed all that! What is wrong with me


----------



## Pinklaine (Dec 3, 2016)

Really love the look of Shush Blush because I love pinky reddy colors. Can't wait to try out this formula. I'm all done with matte liquid lipsticks. XD


----------



## Haven (Dec 7, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I cannot believe I missed all that! What is wrong with me



They are back in stock on Sephora.com! I think that one shade sold out already.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 7, 2016)

Haven said:


> They are back in stock on Sephora.com! I think that one shade sold out already.



Crap! I missed it again!? I forgot to look when I placed my order. Thanks!


----------



## Haven (Dec 8, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Crap! I missed it again!? I forgot to look when I placed my order. Thanks!


Restock on OOS shades


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 8, 2016)

Haven said:


> Restock on OOS shades


Thanks! Did you get any of these?


----------



## Haven (Dec 10, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks! Did you get any of these?



I ordered the pinky nude shade just to try the formula. If I like it, then I will order more. I also ordered the lighter nars blush palette and the new hourglass palette, so I won't need any more blush for a while!


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Dec 14, 2016)

Sephora gave me MJ Gel Highliner in Blaquer as my birthday gift and I bought the full size, it's my new staple, HG status for me


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 4, 2017)

Weekend Ramblings: Marc Jacobs Le Marc Liquid Lip Creme - Swatches


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 10, 2017)

The first three look like correctors.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 11, 2017)

New Sheer Gels

Instagram

Instagram


----------



## Monsy (Feb 11, 2017)

in the mood is beautiful


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 11, 2017)

Yes, I agree. In the mood is very pretty.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 14, 2017)

Did anyone call the "hotline"?! Hahaha

Instagram


----------



## Rinstar (Feb 16, 2017)

T has sneak peek swatches of the new high liners Sneak Peek: Marc Jacobs Highliner Matte Gel Eye Crayons Photos & Swatches
I definitely want Whirl(pool) and Mist Me. Maybe Out of the Blue as well!


----------



## katred (Feb 17, 2017)

Having recently succumbed to Peridot in the shimmery formula (I rarely wear colored liners, other than dark ones), I decided I couldn't wait and ordered Mist Me today. I'll let you know my thoughts when it arrives. 

The new sheer gels gels look nice. Of course, I'm partial to May Day and Hey, Stranger, which likely won't be nude on me, but I think the brand will forgive me for going off-script.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 7, 2017)

[video=youtube_share;l3hG0XhrFVE]https://youtu.be/l3hG0XhrFVE[/video]


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 21, 2017)

Did anyone break out using Coconut Glow?


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 3, 2018)

Blogging Beauty/Fashion/News on Instagram: “Here is all the info u need to know....UPDATE  &#128525 [MENTION=47603]marc[/MENTION]beauty [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=Coconut]#Coconut #Collection  with #RoseGold  details #LimitedEdition Will…”[/url]

CuteCosmetics on Instagram: “#SWATCHES  Available Now!  [MENTION=47603]marc[/MENTION]beauty The NEW [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=Foundation]#Foundation  #ShamelessFoundation  - youthful-look 24-h longwear foundation SPF25,…”[/url]

Wafa Beauty on Instagram: “Morning loves  I hope you all doing well today I was not feeling well I think it is start of flu  . . . . . . . [MENTION=47603]marc[/MENTION]jacobsbeauty…”


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Mar 3, 2018)

I was set on getting the palette but I'm not sure now after looking at more swatches, the quality is not looking as good as Pat McGrath but I like MJ shades better.


----------



## Cake Face (Mar 5, 2018)

Loved the finish of shameless foundation, very skin-like. Was hoping it would be a great warm weather foundation but I just couldn't find my match. They need a 540 shade.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Mar 5, 2018)

How was the coverage? 




Cake Face said:


> Loved the finish of shameless foundation, very skin-like. Was hoping it would be a great warm weather foundation but I just couldn't find my match. They need a 540 shade.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 5, 2018)

Here is what I wrote about the foundation in another thread (couldn't find this one)

I tried new Shameless foundation. Lightweight texture, heavy on pigment so it covers a lot - with a brush I was able to get full coverage, it can be sheered out with blender. It mostly reminds me of MAC studio fix fluid. This goes on satin but once it sets it is matte. Comfortable matte although I see throughout the day it starts enhancing my dry spots. You have to work quickly with it because it sets super fast. Light Y210 is the perfect match for mac nc20


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Mar 5, 2018)

Thank you! I'm going to see if I have a match but I'm skeptical about it being drying.



Monsy said:


> Here is what I wrote about the foundation in another thread (couldn't find this one)
> 
> I tried new Shameless foundation. Lightweight texture, heavy on pigment so it covers a lot - with a brush I was able to get full coverage, it can be sheered out with blender. It mostly reminds me of MAC studio fix fluid. This goes on satin but once it sets it is matte. Comfortable matte although I see throughout the day it starts enhancing my dry spots. You have to work quickly with it because it sets super fast. Light Y210 is the perfect match for mac nc20


----------



## Monsy (Mar 5, 2018)

you know what it reminds me a lot of - too faced born this way


----------



## Cake Face (Mar 8, 2018)

Sugar & Spice said:


> How was the coverage?


I was actually shocked at the coverage given how light the formula feels on the skin. I'd say it's medium, bordering on full.


----------



## FrankieFrancy (Mar 13, 2018)

Does anyone like the re(marc)able foundation? I hate it.. it moves and doesn't set.. it gets into my fine lines.. and shows wrinkles that I don't even have!  It never happened to me. Am I wearing it wrongly? I don't have oily skin around my mouth (where the foundation moves the most). opinions?


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 16, 2018)

*Marc Jacobs Beauty Fantascene Palette
*




*
britishbeautyblogger*


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 26, 2018)

*O! My!...lol!

O!Mega Gel Powder Eyeshadow
9 Shades ~ $29 each

*


----------



## r0mini0n (Aug 3, 2018)

I ordered some of these, have not tested them out yet but these feel so soft swatching! Never felt a shadow like it.


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 30, 2018)

*Marc Jacobs has a 40% Summer sale going right now, on brushes and more.

Yay! or Nay! on his brushes? I confess I love the look of them...lol*


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Aug 30, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Marc Jacobs has a 40% Summer sale going right now, on brushes and more.
> 
> Yay! or Nay! on his brushes? I confess I love the look of them...lol*



I’ve tried a few of his brushes and they were all good but in my opinion the best one is the conceal brush. Great for blending out concealer and also cream eye shadows.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 1, 2018)

[MENTION=94267]hitchcockblonde[/MENTION]* 
~ Thank you for the feedback. I ended up with just the LE white The Bronze brush and Night Owl kit that has my fav mascara Velvet Noir *


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 6, 2018)

Lilibet izquierdo on Instagram: “HERE IS A PREVIEW OF THE [MENTION=47603]marc[/MENTION]beauty ENTIRE HOLIDAY COLLECTION COMING SOON. [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=LimitedEdition]#LimitedEdition  . 1. A NEW!!! #Highlighter   2. NEW Le Marc…”[/url]


----------



## Monsy (Sep 6, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> @hitchcockblonde*
> ~ Thank you for the feedback. I ended up with just the LE white The Bronze brush and Night Owl kit that has my fav mascara Velvet Noir *





I got the same brush and Lolita eye palette


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 7, 2018)

​@monsy*
 I discovered Velvet Noir last year, because you posted an awesome pic wearing it! It is hands down my go to mascara right now! So far, I like the brush. Soft synthetic, nice for full face.
*


----------



## Monsy (Sep 7, 2018)

yay so happy to hear that!

I have his big white bronzer and wanted the brush to pair with it lol


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 13, 2018)

*Holiday 2018  ~ The Shine Factory

I spy with my little eye a lovely gold brush 

*









(snipped from marcbeauty insta  )

 @Monsy *~ Now that I have the white brush (which I love , kinda reminds me of the La Mer brush out of my budget...lol) I need to have the luminizer and gold gloss *


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 13, 2018)

Ooh, that brush is a yes! 

I just got my MJ gel es in Dynam O - GORGEOUS sexy classy chic quick smoky eye  It's a slight blue gray, very wearable, creamy, smooth & very quick & easy to apply with your finger. I'm loving these eyeshadows.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 14, 2018)

I like the white brush too so I might get this one too. I am wondering if the highlighter will be too dark fo me


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 14, 2018)

*Oooh I forgot to snip the brush! Here it is!* 



*
I am becoming a fast fan of MJ Beauty!*


----------



## Monsy (Sep 15, 2018)

available 9/20 for the rouge


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 15, 2018)

Monsy said:


> available 9/20 for the rouge


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 18, 2018)

@makeupcrayz on Instagram: “Another look at the most anticipated highlighter of the season!  Even Sephora Cast members want this! I am not sure if it will be fair…”


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 18, 2018)

(clipped from makeupcrayz)

*If I keep it real, I want it for the packaging!

If I am being smart with the coin, I won't purchase this and hold out for the forthcoming holiday NARS and MAC Shiny Pretty Things...*


----------



## Monsy (Sep 18, 2018)

damn it's pretty


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 18, 2018)

Monsy said:


> damn it's pretty


*I know! Right!?!*


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 25, 2018)

Lulu on Instagram: “Recently received the new [MENTION=47603]marc[/MENTION]beauty omega glaze highlighter in glitzy. It’s more bronze than I expected it to be, I would defiantly…”

@strawberryfears on Instagram: “Heeeey looove!!! This is the new Marc Jacob's O!Mega Glaze all over foil luminizer.  After this Marc Jacob's is on timeout for me, due to…”

Kim on Instagram: ““A scar simply means you were simply stronger than whatever tried to hurt you.” You are beautiful. You are strong. You are wonderfully…”


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 25, 2018)

*Yup! I love the look of the Luminzer! *


----------



## boschicka (Sep 25, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Lulu on Instagram: “Recently received the new  @marc beauty omega glaze highlighter in glitzy. It’s more bronze than I expected it to be, I would defiantly…”
> 
> @strawberryfears on Instagram: “Heeeey looove!!! This is the new Marc Jacob's O!Mega Glaze all over foil luminizer.  After this Marc Jacob's is on timeout for me, due to…”
> 
> Kim on Instagram: ““A scar simply means you were simply stronger than whatever tried to hurt you.” You are beautiful. You are strong. You are wonderfully…”



Lulu DEFIANTLY recommends it to deeper skin tones.  So there you go, ladies.  You've been challenged.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 25, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Lulu DEFIANTLY recommends it to deeper skin tones.  So there you go, ladies.  You've been challenged.



I am just going to pretend Lancôme's Radiant Rose Gold is a dupe until T reviews it. And maybe after that, too


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 25, 2018)

*Challenge accepted!  *


----------



## Haven (Sep 25, 2018)

I ordered the highlighter as part of a rouge reward order.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 25, 2018)

I got the Big O shadow today & it perfect! And, I wore it all day & no oxidation. It's an everyday perfect slight peach nude.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 25, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I got the Big O shadow today & it perfect! And, I wore it all day & no oxidation. It's an everyday perfect slight peach nude.


I'm jealous, but happy for you.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## elegant-one (Sep 26, 2018)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm jealous, but happy for you.



 Haha.  not much oxidizes on me though to be fair.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 6, 2018)

MJB has 20% off 
Skipping 

Marc Jacobs Beauty Gilty O!Mega Glaze All-Over Foil Luminizer Review & Swatches


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 7, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> MJB has 20% off
> Skipping Marc Jacobs Beauty Gilty O!Mega Glaze All-Over Foil Luminizer Review & Swatches


*
I actually got a 25% code via email yesterday.  

The Luminizer was on my lust list. I ordered that with See-Quins eyeshadow in Copperazi. Was bummed the holiday brush was not available *


----------



## Shars (Oct 9, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *
> I actually got a 25% code via email yesterday.
> 
> The Luminizer was on my lust list. I ordered that with See-Quins eyeshadow in Copperazi. Was bummed the holiday brush was not available *



I got that code too but forgot about the luminizer *facepalm*. I didn't even realise the lid was gold.... now I really really want it lol.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 9, 2018)

Shars said:


> I got that code too but forgot about the luminizer *facepalm*. I didn't even realise the lid was gold.... now I really really want it lol.



*Doh! I hate when that happens! Or even better, I get a great code, but there is not a damn thing I want at the given moment!*


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 13, 2018)

I was looking for that brush too when I heard about the 25% off. I meant to pick it up at Neiman's with the 10% ebates but I didn't get around to it and it went back down. I may wait and see if it goes back up again.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 22, 2018)

*Swatches of See-Quins Copperazzi & Luminizer
I love them both!  I may get Gleam Girl during the VIBR sale. 

As for the gold brush, on the fence. I think my money would be better spent on a couple Sonia G. 

*


*

Inside Daylight / Direct Sunlight*


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 7, 2018)

Marc Jacobs Beauty Holiday 2018 | The Beauty Look Book


----------



## Monsy (Nov 15, 2018)

brushes are 40% off


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 15, 2018)

Monsy said:


> brushes are 40% off



Is that on his site? Did I miss it?


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 15, 2018)

Found it - I was on the wrong site!


----------



## lenchen (Nov 18, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> @hitchcockblonde*
> ~ Thank you for the feedback. I ended up with just the LE white The Bronze brush and Night Owl kit that has my fav mascara Velvet Noir *


I know this response is really late but I would have recommended the bronze brush, but I see you picked it up! great score!


----------



## r0mini0n (Feb 4, 2019)

I didn't like anything from the holiday or the leopard collection, but this is tempting!

Marc Jacobs Beauty on Instagram: “Introducing Steel(etto) Collection. Cool tones. Chic city. Epic eyes. Available now on MarcJacobsBeauty.com. 🏙 ⠀⠀ ⠀⠀⠀ Featuring Limited…” 
Eye-Conic Eyeshadow Palette in Steel(etto) | Marc Jacobs Beauty - YouTube 

I thought the sparkly shade was silver at first but it looks to be a sort of silver/purple shade?


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 15, 2019)

*Popping in to mention MJ F&F sale in on through 3/17. The non-code sale is 20%. If you have purchased from MJ directly, the 25% VIP code is GETMORE. Also, Ebates is offering 7%. 

I picked up my wish list items, the new Velvet Primer and See-Quins Topaz Flash *


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 16, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Popping in to mention MJ F&F sale in on through 3/17. The non-code sale is 20%. If you have purchased from MJ directly, the 25% VIP code is GETMORE. Also, Ebates is offering 7%.
> 
> I picked up my wish list items, the new Velvet Primer and See-Quins Topaz Flash *



Thank goodness I saw this before I placed an order. Used GETMORE for the extra 5%. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 17, 2019)

*These look promising! On par with the Stila formula. I already love the original See-Quins but had to let a couple shades go because of fall out. I like SFW sparkly shiny 

MJ Beauty See-Quins Glam Glitter Liquid Eyeshadow ~ $26 *









*Moonstoned -Iridescent with pale gold glitter*
*Shimmy Dip - Glimmering gold with white gold glitter
Gleam Girl - Rose gold with silver glitter
Smoked Glass - Warm bronze with multicolor glitter
Copperazzi - Fiery copper with gold glitter*
*Topaz Flash - Cool bronze with multicolor glitter

(temptalia)*


----------



## Monsy (Apr 9, 2020)

everything 50% off at NM


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 10, 2020)

Monsy said:


> everything 50% off at NM


*I love me some MJ! My last sale purchase earlier this year was a second #14  The Conceal brush & Jet Girl O'Mega Glaze 

Their site currently has up to 60% off the sale section.  *


----------



## Monsy (Apr 10, 2020)

and I think additional10% off with SALE10


----------

